# Who's man enough?????



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

To take on the Gainsborough 8???
We, (myself, Ray Taylor, JustOne, CaptainRon, Full Throttle, LIG, Leftie & Rosecott) are returning to Gainsborough Golf Club on Sunday 2nd August next year for our annual trip away.
Gainsborough GC is the home of Ping UK and is home to two great 18 hole courses, the Karsten Lakes and Thonock Park. Details can be found here.......
http://www.gainsboroughgc.co.uk/index.php

The "Lakes" is a stadium type course and was designed with the intention of playing the Solheim Cup there. Lots of water (as the name implies) and some tremendous holes. A real test.
The "Thonock" course is totally different, a really nicely laid out parkland course that has beautiful treelined fairways and whilst not having quite so much water as the Lakes, has it's own hazards in the shape of strategically placed trees and fairway bunkers.
We will be playing one round on the Sunday afternoon, two rounds on Monday and another round on the Tuesday morning. We left there at 2pm this year so unless you lived in the outer Hebrides you would get home at a reasonably sensible time.
We are looking for 8 like minded individuals who fancy coming up and having a bash at trying to beat us, Ryder Cup style.
I have negotiated what I think is a terrific rate with the club, basically you will get all four rounds of golf together with a 3 course evening meal (held in the clubhouse restaurant) on both the Sunday and Monday evenings for Â£125.00 all in. The quality (and quantity!!) of the food you get has to be seen to be believed. 
The "Gainsborough 8" will be staying at the course as they have two purpose built apartments there so our opponents would have to stay elsewhere locally, but Fish (who was going to organise it this year) found two or three reasonably priced places within easy driving distance of the course so it shouldn't be a problem, neither should it be too expensive. I am sure there are plenty of cheap hotels or B&B's around to make this a doddle.
The idea is to play four rounds of differing matchplay events (we won't bother with greensomes because nobody seems to like that) so it should be a good laugh.
If anybody is interested please let me know on here, but only if you are *seriously* interested.
I'm not being funny, but I used to organise a lot of meets on the forum but got totally cheesed off with the number of people who originally put their names down and then pulled out at the last minute thereby dropping me in the cart.
I am not asking for deposits at this stage, but *WILL* ask for some nearer the time to confirm your commitment.
Please remember, this is a 3 day event that will start on Sunday 2nd August so it means taking Monday/Tuesday off work if you are interested.
Please let me know.
Rob


----------



## PieMan (Aug 21, 2014)

I am interested mate. In terms of accommodation for the 'men' can recommend this place http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk. Stayed there for the PING Pro Am last year. Great food and beer and the rooms were excellent.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I am interested mate. In terms of accommodation for the 'men' can recommend this place http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk. Stayed there for the PING Pro Am last year. Great food and beer and the rooms were excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good mate, and with a twin room available for Â£75.00 including breakfast it won't break the bank! Plus there is a discount for online booking! Looking at their rooms though, there are only six bedrooms available, 2 twins and 4 doubles. It would mean 4 players having a double each but I'm sure we could all chip something in if it worked out too expensive.
It would be great to have you along Geezer. Your name came up a few times over the course of our recent week-end. Usually heard from James's room as he was lying on his back in bed playing bell tents


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 21, 2014)

A twin room there on the Sunday till Tuesday is 70pp very cheap! Might offer better over the phone if you book the 4 rooms out? Beat me to it smithy .


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			A twin room there on the Sunday till Tuesday is 70pp very cheap! Might offer better over the phone if you book the 4 rooms out?
		
Click to expand...

You would need to take all of their rooms...see above. 2 twin rooms and 4 doubles...just enough to accommodate a team of 8.
The nice thing is, Gainsborough is pretty "central". From the Sussex coast it took us just a shade over 3 and a half hours to get there.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I'm in!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure????
If so, I'll start a list. I have one mate who wants to come but I'd rather open it to forum members before enlisting "outsiders".


----------



## PieMan (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Usually heard from James's room as he was lying on his back in bed playing bell tents 

Click to expand...

Understandable - I did show him a good time when we shared at Woodhall Spa............!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Are you sure????
If so, I'll start a list. I have one mate who wants to come but I'd rather open it to forum members before enlisting "outsiders".
		
Click to expand...

Yup let me know when you need a deposit


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			To take on the Gainsborough 8???
We, (myself, Ray Taylor, JustOne, CaptainRon, Full Throttle, LIG, Leftie & Rosecott) are returning to Gainsborough Golf Club on Sunday 2nd August next year for our annual trip away.
Gainsborough GC is the home of Ping UK and is home to two great 18 hole courses, the Karsten Lakes and Thonock Park. Details can be found here.......
http://www.gainsboroughgc.co.uk/index.php

The "Lakes" is a stadium type course and was designed with the intention of playing the Solheim Cup there. Lots of water (as the name implies) and some tremendous holes. A real test.
The "Thonock" course is totally different, a really nicely laid out parkland course that has beautiful treelined fairways and whilst not having quite so much water as the Lakes, has it's own hazards in the shape of strategically placed trees and fairway bunkers.
We will be playing one round on the Sunday afternoon, two rounds on Monday and another round on the Tuesday morning. We left there at 2pm this year so unless you lived in the outer Hebrides you would get home at a reasonably sensible time.
We are looking for 8 like minded individuals who fancy coming up and having a bash at trying to beat us, Ryder Cup style.
I have negotiated what I think is a terrific rate with the club, basically you will get all four rounds of golf together with a 3 course evening meal (held in the clubhouse restaurant) on both the Sunday and Monday evenings for Â£125.00 all in. The quality (and quantity!!) of the food you get has to be seen to be believed. 
The "Gainsborough 8" will be staying at the course as they have two purpose built apartments there so our opponents would have to stay elsewhere locally, but Fish (who was going to organise it this year) found two or three reasonably priced places within easy driving distance of the course so it shouldn't be a problem, neither should it be too expensive. I am sure there are plenty of cheap hotels or B&B's around to make this a doddle.
The idea is to play four rounds of differing matchplay events (we won't bother with greensomes because nobody seems to like that) so it should be a good laugh.
If anybody is interested please let me know on here, but only if you are *seriously* interested.
I'm not being funny, but I used to organise a lot of meets on the forum but got totally cheesed off with the number of people who originally put their names down and then pulled out at the last minute thereby dropping me in the cart.
I am not asking for deposits at this stage, but *WILL* ask for some nearer the time to confirm your commitment.
Please remember, this is a 3 day event that will start on Sunday* 2nd August *so it means taking Monday/Tuesday off work if you are interested.
Please let me know.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

if it starts 2nd Aug we are all 3 weeks too late you silly old bugger


----------



## JustOne (Aug 21, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			if it starts 2nd Aug we are all 3 weeks too late you silly old bugger

Click to expand...


"We, (myself, Ray Taylor, JustOne, CaptainRon, Full Throttle, LIG, Leftie & Rosecott) are returning to Gainsborough Golf Club on Sunday 2nd August *next year* for our annual trip away."

Smiffy... shouldn't 4 players join 'our' team and 4 players join 'them'...... we can't mix with the enemy...I mean, the other flat


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 21, 2014)

Would be very interested if I could share a lift up there as I don't believe my car would be up for a 2 hour non stop journey!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 21, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			if it starts 2nd Aug we are all 3 weeks too late you silly old bugger

Click to expand...

Err... Check out line 3 - the 'next year' bit!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy... shouldn't 4 players join 'our' team and 4 players join 'them'...... we can't mix with the enemy...I mean, the other flat 

Well I had thought of that James but as the other 8 would be staying elsewhere it makes sense for them to be the opposition. Would be difficult to discuss tactics otherwise.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Smiffy... shouldn't 4 players join 'our' team and 4 players join 'them'...... we can't mix with the enemy...I mean, the other flat 

Click to expand...

Would that mean Leftie having to provide the red? I'm up for that - togetherness - only joking Rog.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Would that mean Leftie having to provide the red? I'm up for that - togetherness - only joking Rog.
		
Click to expand...

Rog, is our beer man. You are the Red man. I am the eggman


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Rog, is our beer man. You are the Red man. I am the eggman
		
Click to expand...

who is the walrus woooooooo


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy, can I register an interest in this at this stage. 12 months away is a bit far too commit 100%


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Smiffy, can I register an interest in this at this stage. 12 months away is a bit far too commit 100%
		
Click to expand...

You can mate but it's got to be a case of first come first served I'm afraid. The first 8 to confirm will be in with "maybes" going on a reserve list.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You can mate but it's got to be a case of first come first served I'm afraid. The first 8 to confirm will be in with "maybes" going on a reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

I understand pal


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 21, 2014)

If anyone is South London based or on route they can jump in with me


----------



## rickg (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2014)

Sounds like it's certainly something I could be interested in but wouldn't be able to confirm for 100% until next year


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 21, 2014)

Me.  Add me to reserve list if there is one.  Can pay a deposit now if you like.

I'll stay at the Black Horse Inn like I did at the Ping Pro-Am day.  A really good boozer with annexes which, if booked early enough, would accommodate all of us travelling and they do a decent brekkie too.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2014)

So as I read it, the current state of play looks like this....

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks
2. RickG
3. Virtuocity.

Possibles....

1. Pieman
2. Valentino
3. LiverpoolPhil
*

As I say, we need 8 players for this to work properly. As soon as we get 8 definites I will ask for a small deposit, maybe the "odd" Â£25.00 from each player, which would be paid to reserve whatever accommodation is decided on. 
Pieman's suggestion above seems a good one, but Virtuocity's seems, on the face of it, to offer a slightly better chance of accommodating everybody. 
*Virtuocity*......Could you possibly make tentative enquiries with the Black Horse Inn to see if they could accommodate 8 people for the nights of Sun 2nd and Mon 3rd please mate?

Certainly looks like this could be a "goer" for next year. Come on lads. Just need 5 more "definites" to make it an event


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2014)

Rob I'd be a possible, obviously until I know what I'm doing work wise next year


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Rob I'd be a possible, obviously until I know what I'm doing work wise next year 

Click to expand...

OK fully understand, I'll put you down as a "possible" for now, but as I say, if I get 8 definites then you will have to go on the "reserve" list ....

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks
2. RickG
3. Virtuocity.

Possibles....

1. Pieman
2. Valentino
3. LiverpoolPhil
4.  Paperboy
*


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2014)

I have cleared everything with 'The Boss' and I am a definite! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2014)

Great stuff Paul. I'll update tonight as the forum is "playing up" on my works PC.
Good to have you aboard. James will leak a little I think.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2014)

Just wish it had been the 9th August instead of the 2nd as I'm likely to be away for most of July with work and won't be able to guarantee being back in time to make it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm 100% in, I only had to pull out this year as HID moved the goal posts as the Tuesday was my Birthday and she started to get ratty


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

So it's now looking like this....

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks
2. RickG
3. Virtuocity.
4. Pieman
5. Fish

Possibles....

1. Valentino
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Paperboy
4. Sandmagnet ?
*

Just 3 more "definites" required and we have a team!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

Just to let you know that I have emailed two hotels up that way (including the one highlighted by both Virtuocity and Pieman) to find out the best price we could get 2 night accommodation for.
As soon as I hear back I'll let you know


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

Good lad Smiffy.....the original and still the best golf meet organiser on this forum.....keep up the good work! :thup:

Ps you're still a nob though...:rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 23, 2014)

Smiffy- sorry I didn't read your message until just now.  Thanks for emailing the Black Horse.

From memory they have 6 annexes but my memory was a little hazy.  Don't bother asking PieMan- he won't remember either.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 23, 2014)

Wife says yes. Just waiting to hear from work if my leave has been granted.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

Just has this reply from "The George"....

"Hi Robert

We can offer accommodation for those dates,
Rooms available are 2 twin ensuite rooms and then 3 rooms that share 1 bathroom, a twin and 2 singles. That would be a cost effective option if you required one,  twin shared Â£48 2 single share Â£35 and 2 ensuite at Â£75
Total of Â£268 per night with breakfast .

Or if you had all ensuites being the 2 twins at Â£75 then 4 singles at Â£55
Total of Â£370per night.
On the Sunday we do not trade in the evening for food or drink guests check in then have there own key to come and go as they please, there is a very nice Indian across the market place and a pub around the corner, breakfast served as normal Monday morning, we open at 5pm Monday.
Hope this helps"

So basically, to keep costs down, if we took up option one that would work out at Â£67.00 per person for the two night stay. You can fight over yourselves who has the twin or single rooms!
I think that is a great price taking into acount it also includes full English brekkie for both the Monday and Tuesday mornings.
That means the whole three day trip, four rounds of golf, accommodation, all food (don't forget evening meals are included at the Club) will come to a total of Â£192.00. Pretty good value for money.
What do you reckon?
Should I reserve it????
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry to make yet another post, but the website isn't behaving properly on my works PC so I can't edit posts.

The George have just come back to me, they would require Â£10.00 per person to reserve the rooms, so not too dusty.
Let me know what you want me to do, and I'll do it


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just has this reply from "The George"....

"Hi Robert

We can offer accommodation for those dates,
Rooms available are 2 twin ensuite rooms and then 3 rooms that share 1 bathroom, a twin and 2 singles. That would be a cost effective option if you required one,  twin shared Â£48 2 single share Â£35 and 2 ensuite at Â£75
Total of Â£268 per night with breakfast .

Or if you had all ensuites being the 2 twins at Â£75 then 4 singles at Â£55
Total of Â£370per night.
On the Sunday we do not trade in the evening for food or drink guests check in then have there own key to come and go as they please, there is a very nice Indian across the market place and a pub around the corner, breakfast served as normal Monday morning, we open at 5pm Monday.
Hope this helps"

So basically, to keep costs down, if we took up option one that would work out at Â£67.00 per person for the two night stay. You can fight over yourselves who has the twin or single rooms!
I think that is a great price taking into acount it also includes full English brekkie for both the Monday and Tuesday mornings.
That means the whole three day trip, four rounds of golf, accommodation, all food (don't forget evening meals are included at the Club) will come to a total of Â£192.00. Pretty good value for money.
What do you reckon?
Should I reserve it????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

That sounds brilliant value!

Shame this offer is not open to pink castle users with dirty shoes, esp female ones!:ears:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 23, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			That sounds brilliant value!

Shame this offer is not open to pink castle users with dirty shoes, esp female ones!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

JustOne will vouch for the fact that the sofa in the upstairs flat is quite comfortable, so you would be welcome to it if you don't mind going to sleep until the tipsy crib players have packed it in for the night. There is also an ironing board.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			There is also an ironing board.
		
Click to expand...

Together with a Fridge/Freezer, oven, washing machine, vacuum cleaner, a tin of Mr Sheen, washing up liquid, dustpan and brush, Jif scouring cream, Windowlene, various pots and pans and a kettle with tea, coffee, sugar and milk.
In fact, everything a lady needs for a week-ends golfing break


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Together with a Fridge/Freezer, oven, washing machine, vacuum cleaner, a tin of Mr Sheen, washing up liquid, dustpan and brush, Jif scouring cream, Windowlene, various pots and pans and a kettle with tea, coffee, sugar and milk.
In fact, everything a lady needs for a week-ends golfing break
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic!
Where do I sign up?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks
2. RickG
3. Virtuocity.
4. Pieman
5. Fish

Possibles....

1. Valentino
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Paperboy
4. Sandmagnet 
5. Midnight
*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Sounds fantastic!
Where do I sign up?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

Book it Danno!!

Thomas Cook it!!!!!! :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Aug 23, 2014)

Leave granted , put down as a definite please.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 23, 2014)

I would be a definite if not too late to 'sign up'?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 23, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Sounds fantastic!
Where do I sign up?
		
Click to expand...

You would be welcome as a 'definite' if you want, you wouldn't be able to share my sofa with me though as you'd be staying in the B&B with the rest of the 'opposition'. :thup:

NB: We're a rude, crude, bunch of misogynistic egotistical olympic farters... and that's just Smiffy!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

Is there a single or double ensuite, im a shy, introvert fragile individual who likes his owen space


----------



## Midnight (Aug 23, 2014)

If any one gets lumbered with me I snore for England.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 23, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Don't bother asking PieMan- he won't remember either.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on Dave - I remember the pub, the food, all of us having a load of beer, and then brekkie and golf the next morning/day. All I don't remember is leaving the pub and the 50 yard walk to my room!!! :cheers:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 23, 2014)

Put me down as a yes please rob.or if all gone will go on back up list please.


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

Midnight said:



			If any one gets lumbered with me I snore for England.

Click to expand...

I sleep walk naked


----------



## Midnight (Aug 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			I sleep walk naked 

Click to expand...

I now have this awful vision


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I now have this awful vision

Click to expand...

I've got pictures if you wanna see


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			I sleep walk naked 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I've got pictures if you wanna see 

Click to expand...


Im out!!!!!!


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 23, 2014)

Aye, I'm coming down from a mad-house in Scotland.  I'll be wanting my own peace and quiet in my own room if you please sirs!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 23, 2014)

Would love to play, but I'll be getting muddy in a German field that weekend, so for obvious reasons I'm out.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Right, it looks like we now have our required 8 (if I've kept up with the thread correctly!). 

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks.
2. RickG.
3. Virtuocity.
4. Pieman.
5. Fish.
6. Midnight.
7. Sandmagnet.
8. Whereditgo.

Reserves......

1. Valentino
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Paperboy
*

If all are in agreement, I will contact the "The George" hotel to reserve the rooms. Once these are confirmed, I will be asking for a Â£25.00 *NON REFUNDABLE DEPOSIT* from everybody to confirm commitment. Hope everybody is OK with this?
Just to let you know, Craig from the hotel has informed me that they are about 9 miles from the actual golf club so not too bad.
Thanks for answering the call lads. It should be a right old laugh.
Dress code at Gainsborough is very "relaxed" by the way...obviously correct golf attire whilst on the course, but in the evenings, jeans and smart casual shirt (even t-shirts) are permitted in the clubhouse for the evening meal, so you don't have to fart around getting togged up!
Cushty.
Game on.
Come on the Gainsborough 8!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Whereditgo said:



			I would be a definite if not too late to 'sign up'?
		
Click to expand...

You're in Phil!
Have you got shot of that dodgy handicap yet????


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Right, it looks like we now have our required 8 (if I've kept up with the thread correctly!). 

*Definites...

1. Oddsocks.
2. RickG.
3. Virtuocity.
4. Pieman.
5. Fish.
6. Midnight.
7. Sandmagnet.
8. Whereditgo.

Reserves......

1. Valentino
2. LiverpoolPhil
3. Paperboy
*

If all are in agreement, I will contact the "The George" hotel to reserve the rooms. Once these are confirmed, I will be asking for a Â£25.00 *NON REFUNDABLE DEPOSIT* from everybody to confirm commitment. Hope everybody is OK with this?
Just to let you know, Craig from the hotel has informed me that they are about 9 miles from the actual golf club so not too bad.
Thanks for answering the call lads. It should be a right old laugh.
Dress code at Gainsborough is very "relaxed" by the way...obviously correct golf attire whilst on the course, but in the evenings, jeans and smart casual shirt (even t-shirts) are permitted in the clubhouse for the evening meal, so you don't have to fart around getting togged up!
Cushty.
Game on.
Come on the Gainsborough 8!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I would like 1 of the single en-suites please Smiffy, I think in your quoted post their Â£55 pp/pn


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I would like 1 of the single en-suites please Smiffy, I think in your quoted post their Â£55 pp/pn
		
Click to expand...

Errr I can't see that being within "Option 1" Fish? The idea of going with option 1 was to keep the price down to an acceptable level for everybody????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Just as a reminder.... the "Gainsborough 8" will be staying in apartments at the golf course. If the lads staying at the hotel bring a change of clothes with them each day they can leave them in our flats (along with any valuables) and change before the evening meal, there is plenty of room.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 24, 2014)

Let me know when and how you need the Â£25 rob and thanks for sorting it out:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Let me know when and how you need the Â£25 rob and thanks for sorting it out:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in touch with everybody via PM within the next few days regarding the deposit mate, don't worry about it at the moment.
Now all you ugly lot have got to decide is who's going to be your Captain for the week-end.
Somebody has got to take the blame for your hammering


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be in touch with everybody via PM within the next few days regarding the deposit mate, don't worry about it at the moment.
Now all you ugly lot have got to decide is who's going to be your Captain for the week-end.
Somebody has got to take the blame for your hammering


Click to expand...

I would like to nominate any of the other 7  O and I snore and I'm younger then you lot so if you all need a hand getting up and down the tees and greens I'm happy to help!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Somebody has got to take the blame for your hammering


Click to expand...



I will print off some fake h/cap certificates for our team so that we have a chance of winning 

Someone tell CaptainRon NOT to play in any more comps this year :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Someone tell CaptainRon NOT to play in any more comps this year :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll agree with that mate. 
But might I suggest that *you* play in a few????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh Sandmagnet.
You need to clear out some of your PM's mate.
Your "inbox" is full.
Get rid of all the crap ones.......like James's swing tips
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Oh Sandmagnet.
You need to clear out some of your PM's mate.
Your "inbox" is full.
Get rid of all the crap ones.......like James's swing tips
:clap::clap::clap:

Click to expand...

sorted rob and my swing will give nightmares,see the ball,hit the ball,walk after the ball,give other team stick is my motto!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			sorted rob and my swing will give nightmares,see the ball,hit the ball,walk after the ball,give other team stick is my motto!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll fit in rather well.
The rest of your team is crap too


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I think you'll fit in rather well.
The rest of your team is crap too


Click to expand...

I'm a west ham fan and we do love an underdog as it much more sweet when we grind other teams in to the ground! I shall bring some gas and air with me to calm you lot down after your drubbing


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

Can is suggest you make Rick your Captain????
It was nice taking the mickey out of him at Forest Pines a few years ago.
I'd love to repeat the experience.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 24, 2014)

Will he gloat if he beats your band of bandits rob? If so that would be fine by me:thup:I'm off 28 btw!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Will he gloat if he beats your band of bandits rob?
		
Click to expand...

No. Rick would never gloat. It's not in his nature.
He is very quiet and reserved, and I'm sure he would just retire gracefully into the background.

And 28??? That's not a handicap mate, that's a cricket score!!!!


----------



## rickg (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Can is suggest you make Rick your Captain????
It was nice taking the mickey out of him at Forest Pines a few years ago.
I'd love to repeat the experience.


Click to expand...

Fat chance mate!!!
Revenge will be mine ..... Mine I say!!!!!! Mwah, ( insert evil world ruler smiley here)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Fat chance mate!!!
Revenge will be mine ..... Mine I say!!!!!! Mwah, ( insert evil world ruler smiley here)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bring it on big boy.
Our Captain (JustOne) has a plan.


----------



## rickg (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah bring it on big boy.
Our Captain (JustOne) has a plan.
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me, have you all got au pairs as caddies?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Don't tell me, have you all got au pairs as caddies? 

Click to expand...


No mate. But you will be pleased to know that there are plenty of young ladies on duty in the clubhouse


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 24, 2014)

Paypal?


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 24, 2014)

Likewise rob deposit ready and waiting


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Paypal?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Either bank transfer or cheque.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Our Captain (JustOne) has a plan.
		
Click to expand...

Take less shots than the opponents - solid plan!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 24, 2014)

Just seen the pics, looking forward  to this.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You're in Phil!
Have you got shot of that dodgy handicap yet????


Click to expand...

Not entirely mate........but I'm scratch at finding balls in the rough, chipping out sideways.........


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Hold on Dave - I remember the pub, the food, all of us having a load of beer, and then brekkie and golf the next morning/day. All I don't remember is leaving the pub and the 50 yard walk to my room!!! :cheers: 

Click to expand...

Errrrrrrr not all of us Paul, some were a tad more professional, and it was only 10 yards in a straight line!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2014)

PM's have now been sent to the 8 "interlopers"......
As requested, your earliest response would be appreciated. Really, it would


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			PM's have now been sent to the 8 "interlopers"......
As requested, your earliest response would be appreciated. Really, it would


Click to expand...

Sorted sir tiddler basher:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

Will nip in and do a transfer tomorrow buddy.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

Time to nominate a captain and some team colours then.... For the challengers/invaders of course.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 25, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Time to nominate a captain and some team colours then.... For the challengers/invaders of course.
		
Click to expand...

Not fussed about captin oddsocks as I don't know any person on our side,very happy who ever the rest of side are happy with. Colour wise I'm good with anything but pink,unless it is my pro fitted castle tee and un kept shoes


----------



## Midnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Money just sent over via bank transfer mate.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Not fussed about captin oddsocks as I don't know any person on our side,very happy who ever the rest of side are happy with. Colour wise I'm good with anything but pink,unless it is my pro fitted castle tee and un kept shoes

Click to expand...

I propose rickG, a true leader and king of the canary dress code, he'll see us reet


----------



## Midnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I propose rickG, a true leader and king of the canary dress code, he'll see us reet
		
Click to expand...

I agree and I am sure as any captain would he will buy our team kit for us


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I agree and I am sure as any captain would he will buy our team kit for us

Click to expand...

 I think you will find he already has the Captains armband.:thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 25, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I agree and I am sure as any captain would he will buy our team kit for us

Click to expand...

A box of yellow manikinis was recently spotted in Rick's garage so you're sorted!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

LIG said:



			A box of yellow manikinis was recently spotted in Rick's garage so you're sorted! 

Click to expand...

Sweet, better buy some adizero to match


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 25, 2014)

LIG said:



			A box of yellow manikinis was recently spotted in Rick's garage so you're sorted! 

Click to expand...

no watching when I bend over to place my ball on the tee then LIG as you might get sucked in my black hole


----------



## Midnight (Aug 25, 2014)

I think our team will look good in anything


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I think our team will look good in anything

Click to expand...

Unfortunately there will be no prizes for looking good - even if you can manage that.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking good puts us 1 point up already


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Looking good puts us 1 point up already 

Click to expand...

I should hold onto that point, it may be the only one.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

Surely that depends on the length of gimmies allowed


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Surely that depends on the length of gimmies allowed 

Click to expand...

A certain Ray Taylor (not a forummer) will definitely declare on the first tee "no gimmes".


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 26, 2014)

Payment sent via direct transfer


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2014)

Have received three deposits thus far.

1. Sandmagnet.
2. Midnight.
3. Whereditgo.

Will advise as soon as I receive the others.

Thanks for sorting lads
x


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2014)

rosecott said:



			A certain Ray Taylor (not a forummer) will definitely declare on the first tee "no gimmes".
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but if we are playing matchplay next year as opposed to stableford, well.......that's a whole new ball game


PS Format is still to be decided by the way but matchplay (singles and betterball) would seem the way to go?


----------



## LIG (Aug 26, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			no watching when I bend over to place my ball on the tee then LIG as you might get sucked in my black hole

Click to expand...

I know the correct HNSP... is well away from your black hole. :rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 26, 2014)

LIG said:



			I know the correct HNSP... is well away from your black hole. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing ventured nothing gained LIG 
On a serious note I don't mind sharing a room if there are people who want the singles but I do snore I'm told! I'm not messy and toilet trained:thup:


----------



## Midnight (Aug 26, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Nothing ventured nothing gained LIG 
On a serious note I don't mind sharing a room if there are people who want the singles but I do snore I'm told! I'm not messy and toilet trained:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I do snore , I am messy, sometimes toilet trained but not always.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2014)

Received cheque today from Pieman. Thanks for sorting Paul


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent today


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Sent today
		
Click to expand...

Received


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 28, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Received


Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2014)

Got the itinerary emailed through to me.....

Sunday 2nd 18 holes Karsten Lakes. Tee off 2.02pm
Monday 3rd 36 holes Thonock Tee off 8.58am and 2.58pm
Tuesday 4th 18 holes Karsten Lakes Tee off 8.58am

Cushty!!

Still waiting for 3 deposits lads.
Fish
RickG
Virtuocity


----------



## rickg (Aug 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Got the itinerary emailed through to me.....

Sunday 2nd 18 holes Karsten Lakes. Tee off 2.02pm
Monday 3rd 36 holes Thonock Tee off 8.58am and 2.58pm
Tuesday 4th 18 holes Karsten Lakes Tee off 8.58am

Cushty!!

Still waiting for 3 deposits lads.
Fish
RickG
Virtuocity



Click to expand...

I'll get it off to you today Rob... :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Got the itinerary emailed through to me.....

Sunday 2nd 18 holes Karsten Lakes. Tee off 2.02pm
Monday 3rd 36 holes Thonock Tee off 8.58am and 2.58pm
Tuesday 4th 18 holes Karsten Lakes Tee off 8.58am

Cushty!!

Still waiting for 3 deposits lads.
Fish
RickG
Virtuocity



Click to expand...

will sort over weekend, need to move money about today.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 29, 2014)

Paid.


----------



## rickg (Aug 29, 2014)

Paid via BT :thup:  great work Smiffmeister!! :whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe buggies for day two?  Although I need someone to drive as I can't be trusted.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 29, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Maybe buggies for day two?  Although I need someone to drive as I can't be trusted.
		
Click to expand...

Yes buggy for me on day 2 please.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Maybe buggies for day two?  Although I need someone to drive as I can't be trusted.
		
Click to expand...

Buggies have been reserved for all rounds, but we can discuss requirements nearer the time....

Received two more deposits today.
Rick & Virtuocity.
Thanks lads.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 29, 2014)

If your splitting buggies between two it's gonna be pennies, will also save me putting my trolley in the car, 
Who's coming from where


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 29, 2014)

Romford essex for me oddsocks.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 29, 2014)

By the looks of it I'm getting a larger company car in October so can get myself plus 2 more in on route


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 29, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			If your splitting buggies between two it's gonna be pennies, will also save me putting my trolley in the car, 
Who's coming from where
		
Click to expand...

This year we only got charged Â£30 per person for the three days,  so not bank breaking


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2014)

I think I've mis-read the itinerary and it looks like 3 buggies have been reserved for the duration.
Cost of these are Â£18.00 per round or Â£25.00 for the day (Monday).
So if you buggied every round it would cost you a total of Â£30.50. (Not that you HAVE to buggy every round of course!).
Nice thing is that as there are no buggy paths on either course you can drive them down the fairway, which is great and makes life really easy for lazy gits!
If you are interested in a buggy for some (or even ALL) of the rounds, please let me know. I may have to reserve more.
Ray and I will most probably have one all week-end as they are so cheap!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Sounds a plan smithster, at that price why not


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like I'm "man enough", to NOT have a buggy :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			Looks like I'm "man enough", to NOT have a buggy :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Errrr........Ray has a dodgy knee which forces him into using one and I have a dodgy swing.


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr........Ray has a dodgy knee which forces him into using one and I have a dodgy swing.
		
Click to expand...

So, other than Ray, everyone else, in your own words, are "lazy gits" :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			So, other than Ray, everyone else, in your own words, are "lazy gits" :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2014)

Apologies if I'm not responding to PM's as quickly as you'd like.
The website is playing up something chronic on both my works and home PC where it won't load pages properly, especially replies to PM's.
:angry:


----------



## Captainron (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll take a buggy for all rounds Smiffy. Remember how slow things are with 2 walkers and a buggy. 

Make 'em compulsory to allow the minimum 8 looks per shot.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 30, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'll take a buggy for all rounds Smiffy. Remember how slow things are with 2 walkers and a buggy. 

Make 'em compulsory to allow the minimum 8 looks per shot.
		
Click to expand...

Buggy for all rounds for me too. There were extenuating circumstances which affected the pace of the two walkers. Roger can do nothing about his age but could cut down on the booze the night before and James could cut down on sniffing around young totty on the course.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 30, 2014)

Buggy for Day2 for me, maybe for Day3 if it works out the same as it did this year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Correct


Click to expand...

Barstewards


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll share a buggy on day two.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll go with the majority , just means I'll have to pack me buggy!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr........Ray has a dodgy knee which forces him into using one and I have a dodgy swing.
		
Click to expand...

Ray does NOT have a dodgy knee - he has a new one that works rather well.  So well in fact that his h/cap has dropped considerably recently. Smiffy and Ray sharing a buggy is obviously a "friends" thing.  :mmm:  The more likely truth is that Smiffy wants a buggie and Ray is one of the few who is prepared to spend all that time in Smiffy's presence.   

On the Sunday this year, Justone and I walked and the others in our A Team 4 ball were buggying.  We were constantly held up by the B Team 4 ball in front, all in buggies, who in true Forum fashion refused to let us through. Buggis do not necessarily speed up play.  

As an old frat who can't spell , I would be more that happy to walk (again) on the Sunday and Tuesday whether or not anyone else will.  If absolutely necessary, I might agree to buggie on day 2 for 1 or both rounds if no-one else wants to walk.   (wimps !!!!!)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Ray does NOT have a dodgy knee - he has a new one that works rather well.  So well in fact that his h/cap has dropped considerably recently. The more likely truth is that Smiffy wants a buggie.
Buggies do not necessarily speed up play.
		
Click to expand...

Who got out of bed the wrong side this morning you miserable old Git!! 
A. Ray Taylor is the 1st one that asks for a buggy, he does the same at Cooden. Despite Ray's new knee, he won't walk unless he really has to. I wouldn't call a one shot reduction in his handicap "considerable" either!

B. Nobody has intimated that buggies speed up play. We *have* said it makes it easier for the lazy gits though


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you and your team falling apart already mr smithy? Still 11 months to go and there is tension in the ranks already


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Are you and your team falling apart already mr smithy? Still 11 months to go and there is tension in the ranks already

Click to expand...

The youngsters are fine mate. It's the crochety old so and so's that haven't had their medication that cause the problems....


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Fully understandable rob as I would bet your lot taking Viagra 7 days a week just to get out of bed can take its toll Us whipper snappers will have that problem some day:angry:You can fill me in on the dosage for later life when we tee off mucker:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Fully understandable rob as I would bet your lot taking Viagra 7 days a week just to get out of bed can take its toll Us whipper snappers will have that problem some day:angry:You can fill me in on the dosage for later life when we tee off mucker:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just eat your broccoli boy!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Just eat your broccoli boy!
		
Click to expand...

That's the first time I've heard it called that Cameron


----------



## Leftie (Sep 2, 2014)

Nursie gives me the blue pills to stop me rolling out of bed.  Doesn't work too well, I just roll over the top of them.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 2, 2014)

Team Smiffy clearly rattled.... expected to happen but perhaps not so early.

As for buggies, the only reason I want one for day two is because I only have an 18 hole battery in the Go Kart.  If there is somewhere I can put a bit of charge in it after the first round, then I'm happy to walk.

Is there a format for these rounds btw?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2014)

The format is that you lose every one


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The format is that you lose every one
		
Click to expand...

Captain obvious is obvious.


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The format is that you lose every one
		
Click to expand...

dad's army are under the cosh:fore:


----------



## PieMan (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't need a buggy - relying on Rick buying the latest Stewart trolley by then and loaning me his old one!

My main concern each morning will be to ensure there is a toilet roll in the bag.............!!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 2, 2014)

Paul, no need to worry. flushing toilets on course, only about a drive and wedge away from the club house for you although a bit further for us mere mortals


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 3, 2014)

An so the banter begins.  As one of the younger ones, I'm going to buy a tour bag and fill all packets with lead and carry all rounds......


----------



## JustOne (Sep 4, 2014)

I would like a single room this year..... 

As 'buggy-bum-buddies' Smiffy and Ray should share (and they're both in bed by 10pm).


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I would like a single room this year..... 

As 'buggy-bum-buddies' Smiffy and Ray should share (and they're both in bed by 10pm).
		
Click to expand...

Arranged evening entertainment have we?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I would like a single room this year..... 

Click to expand...

Thank god for that.
Your snoring really got to me this year James, it really did.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2014)

Deposit has been sent off to the Hotel this morning.
We're on the way


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Deposit has been sent off to the Hotel this morning.
We're on the way
		
Click to expand...

To a good thrashing?


----------



## rosecott (Sep 13, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			To a good thrashing?
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost beginning to feel sorry for you.


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 13, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I'm almost beginning to feel sorry for you.
		
Click to expand...

Never feel sorry for me rosecott,I won't when you lot are moaning when your crib board goes missing


----------



## rosecott (Sep 13, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Never feel sorry for me rosecott,I won't when you lot are moaning when your crib board goes missing

Click to expand...

We have several reserve boards and pencil and paper.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 13, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Never feel sorry for me rosecott,I won't when you lot are moaning when your crib board goes missing

Click to expand...

You fond of your testicles? &#9986;&#65039;+&#128567;=&#128555;


----------



## sandmagnet (Sep 13, 2014)

Captainron said:



			You fond of your testicles? &#9986;&#65039;+&#63031;=&#63019;
		
Click to expand...

Charming:rofl:Good to see dad's army chirping up:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2015)

As it's been a bit quiet on this thread recently, just confirmation that everybody is still ok for this???

*1 Fish
2 RickG
3 Virtuocity
4 Sandmagnet
5 Midnight
6 Whereditgo
7 Pieman
8 Oddsocks*


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Still 100% :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking forward to destroying  your team mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Looking forward to destroying  your team mate.
		
Click to expand...

Knackers


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Looking forward to destroying  your team mate.
		
Click to expand...

Here here, do we have a team name to take on the knobsRus?


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2015)

Still up for this one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Here here, do we have a team name to take on the knobsRus?
		
Click to expand...

How about "Team Flounders"


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2015)

Still good....


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes fine for me still rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2015)

I might have a possible space for this if anybody else is interested?


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I might have a possible space for this if anybody else is interested?
		
Click to expand...

On which side?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			On which side?
		
Click to expand...

Errr.......yours


Baz (Oddsocks) has had to pull out


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Teams now both up to full strength


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Teams now both up to full strength


Click to expand...

So who we got, or has Baz come back to us...:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			So who we got, or has Baz come back to us...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Greg Lindley, playing off 7


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 27, 2015)

Gutted to have to miss it, but I'm off for our first stock take of the year in February, and this clashes with our second one ... I think as manager missing both in year one might be pushing it.

Hope you enjoy it lads, and get plenty of pics please


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 30, 2015)

Rob, all is well, see you there


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Right, just to confirm prices and a few other details.*

The price for the golf and evening meals at the club is Â£125.00 per person. 
*I will be asking for this to be sent to me in a couple of months time*. It's going to be easier if I pay the club in one foul swoop to make it simpler when we get there. I'll settle everything up in advance.
The cost for the accommodation is Â£67.00 per person. You have all paid Â£25.00 deposit which was sent to the hotel some time ago. This leaves a balance of Â£42.00 per person which you can pay when you get there on the Sunday.
Just a reminder that breakfast is included with your accommodation for the Monday and Tuesday mornings, tee off times for Monday and Tuesday morning are around 9am so you should have plenty of time to get there.
Evening meals on Sunday and Monday are at the club.
The first tee is booked for* 2.00pm* on the Sunday. The hotel (pub) that you are staying at is approx. 9 miles away from the club. It would be ideal if we could all meet at the club by around *1pm* for a chinwag and a quick drink etc. before teeing off.
The apartments that the "original eight" are staying at are situated at the club, and we have enough room for you to leave your clubs, shoes etc. there so you don't have to keep lugging them backwards and forwards to the hotel each trip.
There are obviously changing facilities at the club, but you are more than welcome to use our flats to shower/change for the evening meal if you want to.
The dress code at Gainsborough is very (very) relaxed, and jeans and t shirts can be worn in the clubhouse for the evening meals if you wish.
We can sort the required buggies out in the pro shop before each round. I think they prefer it that way anyway, and I have reserved sufficient for the week-end. 
I think that's about all for now but if anybody has any queries at all, please ask.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2015)

Top notch organising mate, looking forward to this :thup:

Can I request a non-snorer if were in twin rooms, if not, you'd better make sure I'm on the ground level, its less of a fall out the window for him :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can I request a non-snorer if were in twin rooms
		
Click to expand...

Errrr..I've just booked it Geezer. I'm not staying at your place. I'll leave it to the 8 of you to sort out, I'm not brave enough to get involved.
Have you ever heard the expression "every man for himself"?????


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2015)

Great organising!

Without being a stick-in-the-mud (OK, I am), but given my hectic uni schedule and the fact that we're having a kid at the end of May, this trip represents my only holiday of 2015, so I will be requiring the peace and quiet of a single room so that I can get suitably wasted each night before retiring to the solace of my own room.

If we can get this sorted out in advance, it will save any faffing about before it's too late.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 1, 2015)

I snore for England so don't care who gets me


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2015)

Having not met a lot of the guys from Smiffy's team, I was just wondering whether our team need to be understated or go all out with our victory celebrations?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Having not met a lot of the guys from Smiffy's team, I was just wondering whether our team need to be understated or go all out with our victory celebrations?
		
Click to expand...

This will be our victory celebration........


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, somebody has had to pull out of the "oppositions" team.
Would anyone else like to step in and make up the sides?
PM me if interested and I can give you full details.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2015)

The "abridged" version....

Basically somebody is going to get four rounds of golf and two nights accommodation (including all food) for Â£167.00.
Date are Sunday 2nd August to Tuesday 4th August. First tee off is 2.00 pm on the Sunday, last tee off is 9.00 am on the Tuesday. You will be away from the club by around 2.00 pm on the Tuesday.
Have 15 so far, need one more to make up to the required number. Two teams of 8 battling it out "Ryder Cup" stylee


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, somebody has had to pull out of the "oppositions" team.
Would anyone else like to step in and make up the sides?
PM me if interested and I can give you full details.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Who we lost Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Who we lost Rob?
		
Click to expand...

Rick mate.
He PM'd me last night.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Rick mate.
He PM'd me last night.


Click to expand...

 Our Capitano


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 1, 2015)

I would but my wife and I have plans in August...


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

Fish said:



 Our Capitano 

Click to expand...

I know mate....I'm gutted

It all came about as I've dramatically moved up the reserve list in the Carnoustie Tassie, from 35th to 8th and it looks like there's a real chance I'll now be in the comp.
Downside is I need to use a minimum of 5 days holiday for it.... (which I haven't got)- I booked up a load of mid am and Senior comps when didnt get in the Tassie. 
Add that to all my other commitments and somethinghad to give......
I was really looking forward to it as well.

Really sorry to let everyone down, especially Rob.
Hopefully there's plenty of time left to fill my space and I've  left my deposit in the hope that a replacement can be enticed at a slighter lower rate for them.

It's a great opportunity for someone and you won't regret it.
So sign up!!! :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2015)

I could be persuaded, what's the accommodation as I'd prefer a single room


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I could be persuaded, what's the accommodation as I'd prefer a single room
		
Click to expand...

Good man Chris.......accommodation is you'll be top and tailing with Fish.......still in?:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Good man Chris.......accommodation is you'll be top and tailing with Fish.......still in?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

More like "top and Middle" with the size of the pair of them


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Good man Chris.......accommodation is you'll be top and tailing with Fish.......still in?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmm I've had another look at the calendar.........!


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Mmmmmmmm I've had another look at the calendar.........!
		
Click to expand...

Lol.....only joking Chris....I've no idea about the accommodation arrangements........main man Smiffy will be along soon to clarify I'm sure....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Lol.....only joking Chris....I've no idea about the accommodation arrangements........main man Smiffy will be along soon to clarify I'm sure....
		
Click to expand...

Part of the deal would have to include a game at the Centurion!! :lol:


----------



## rickg (Mar 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Part of the deal would have to include a game at the Centurion!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Goes without saying......consider yourself invited for the next member/guest day.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2015)

Free tea, cream cakes and a bottle of bubbly ??


----------



## rosecott (Mar 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Mmmmmmmm I've had another look at the calendar.........!
		
Click to expand...

Look on the positive side - you wouldn't be the oldest there.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Look on the positive side - you wouldn't be the oldest there.
		
Click to expand...

I'd feel like a mere teenager!


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Good man Chris.......accommodation is you'll be top and tailing with Fish.......still in?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I could be persuaded, what's the accommodation as I'd prefer a single room
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris
 Accommodation is at "The George" in Kirton Lindsey, which is about 8 miles or so from the club.
I booked 2 x twin ensuite rooms, together with another twin room and 2 x singles that share a bathroom as this was the cheapest option.
The cost includes breakfast on the mornings of Monday 3rd and Tuesday 4th.
Evening meals (which are three courses and MASSIVE) are taken at the golf club on the Sunday and Monday nights and are included in the package price of Â£125.00. This package price includes four rounds of golf as well, two to be played on the Karsten Lakes course and two to be played on the Thonock Park.
I will be asking for this Â£125.00 payment to be made around the end of April so that I can send it to the club to avoid faffing around when we get there.
The total price of accommodation at the George is Â£67.00. As Rick says, he has already paid a Â£25.00 deposit for this, the balance (Â£42.00) will be paid directly to The George when you arrive on the Sunday.
Tee off times are 2pm on the Sunday, 9am and 3pm on the Monday and 9am on the Tuesday. We should be away from the course by around 2.30 at the latest on the Tuesday so you should be home early evening.
If you have any other questions, please ask.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

I have somebody else interested Chris, but he's not a forummer. I'd rather the place was taken by somebody off of here if at all possible.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I have somebody else interested Chris, but he's not a forummer. I'd rather the place was taken by somebody off of here if at all possible.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with the costs etc Rob, would prefer a single room if it's possible without upsetting anyone or the current arrangements 

I'd be happy to square you up at Blackmoor for that, and Ive just remembered I still owe for Cooden (sorry, been a lot going on) I can give you the money all in one go there if you want.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'm happy with the costs etc Rob, would prefer a single room if it's possible without upsetting anyone or the current arrangements 

I'd be happy to square you up at Blackmoor for that, and Ive just remembered I still owe for Cooden (sorry, been a lot going on) I can give you the money all in one go there if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris
 I know that a couple of the earlier "bookers" have requested a single room..... I'm not staying at The George so best leave me out of it!!
If you could just pay me for Cooden at Blackmoor next week that will be ok. If you pay me for the Gainsborough trip too early I will get confused!
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Chris
 I know that a couple of the earlier "bookers" have requested a single room..... I'm not staying at The George so best leave me out of it!!
If you could just pay me for Cooden at Blackmoor next week that will be ok. If you pay me for the Gainsborough trip too early I will get confused!
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you want Rob, I guess the "good guys" Captain will sort things out!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Whatever you want Rob, I guess the "good guys" Captain will sort things out!
		
Click to expand...

So you are definitely "in" Chris???
If so, I will tell the other guy
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2015)

Probably best that we iron out this accommodation issue sooner rather than later.

As I've said, the Gainsborough trip represents my only holiday this year (busy year) and I'll be wanting a single room.  However, I know some others are the same.

If there are more people wanting single rooms than are available, then I have no qualms about making a reservation at the last place I stayed at when I went to the Ping day.  Nice accommodation and brekkie (pints weren't that bad either).

But, I'd rather know now so I can make a booking.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So you are definitely "in" Chris???
If so, I will tell the other guy
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm in if that's ok


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Probably best that we iron out this accommodation issue sooner rather than later.

As I've said, the Gainsborough trip represents my only holiday this year (busy year) and I'll be wanting a single room.  However, I know some others are the same.

If there are more people wanting single rooms than are available, then I have no qualms about making a reservation at the last place I stayed at when I went to the Ping day.  Nice accommodation and brekkie (pints weren't that bad either).

But, I'd rather know now so I can make a booking.
		
Click to expand...

There are two single rooms available. As far as I know, you wanted one and Fish asked for the other......
It's only for two nights. I'm sure for the others it won't be too bad sharing with somebody else just for that length of time?
It's not like we're going for two weeks!!


----------



## Midnight (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't care who you put me with , they have to put up with my snoring


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2015)

Just to keep the thread in view.

Smiffy

Do we still have some sort of opposition or are they fading away?

And, when do you want some money? I'm off to Belek next Thursday for a week so if you want it before the 23rd you need to tell me now.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 9, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Just to keep the thread in view.

Smiffy

Do we still have some sort of opposition or are they fading away?

And, when do you want some money? I'm off to Belek next Thursday for a week so if you want it before the 23rd you need to tell me now.
		
Click to expand...

Were not fading  away mate. We are still looking forward to destroying you all&#128518;


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Smiffy
When do you want some money? I'm off to Belek next Thursday for a week so if you want it before the 23rd you need to tell me now.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jim
 I will be asking for the money around the end of April, beginning of May, so no rush.
Definitely have some opposition, although they seem to have gone very quiet recently.


Teams as they stand
*
1 SMIFFY
2 RAY TAYLOR
3 LIG
4 FULL THROTTLE
5 LEFTIE
6 ROSECOTT
7 NORMAN PORRIT
8 JUST ONE

1 MIDNIGHT
2 PIEMAN
3 GREG LINDLEY
4 CHRISD
5 VIRTUOCITY
6 FISH
7 SANDMAGNET
8 WHEREDITGO*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2015)

Enjoy Belek by the way mate. I went about 3 years ago and loved it.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 10, 2015)

Since rick dropped out, i don't think we chose a captain to replace him. I nominate Fish as with his looks he will frighten the opposition into defeat  also i am sure he will provide his team with free sky caddies &#128518;


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Going to be asking for the dosh soon lads.
Expect a PM from me within the next week or so.
*Â£150.00* from all those staying at Ping, *Â£125.00* from the guys staying at "The George" with the Â£42.00 accommodation balance payable directly to them on arrival.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## JustOne (Apr 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



Teams as they stand
*
1 SMIFFY
2 RAY TAYLOR
3 LIG
4 FULL THROTTLE
5 LEFTIE
6 ROSECOTT
7 NORMAN PORRIT
8 JUST ONE

1 MIDNIGHT
2 PIEMAN
3 GREG LINDLEY
4 CHRISD
5 VIRTUOCITY
6 FISH
7 SANDMAGNET
8 WHEREDITGO*

Click to expand...

We are going to get thrashed!!!!.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2015)

JustOne said:



			We are going to get thrashed!!!!..... 

Click to expand...

Aren't you just!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2015)

Less than 4 months to learn how to hit irons again and I should be fine.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Less than 4 months to learn how to hit irons again and I should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I'm not sure how long I'll have to get back into it, wont know until the 28th if I've got to keep the splint on any longer and if the tendons are working properly.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Ditto, I'm not sure how long I'll have to get back into it, wont know until the 28th if I've got to keep the splint on any longer and if the tendons are working properly.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to be a number of crocked old codgers around at the moment.
Norman fell through a skylight a couple of months ago and currently has his arm in a sling. 
Hopefully he will be sorted before the off.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			We are going to get thrashed!!!!..... 

Click to expand...

You can always rely on James to pump the lads up


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You can always rely on James to pump the lads up


Click to expand...

your teams 2 last posts rob include the words thrashed and pump the lads up, seems to me I have had a result staying at the the George and not at the course! But live and let live or whatever floats your boat mate


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			your teams 2 last posts rob include the words thrashed and pump the lads up, seems to me I have had a result staying at the the George and not at the course! But live and let live or whatever floats your boat mate

Click to expand...

Brings a whole new thought process to the word "old swingers"


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2015)

PM's now being sent out


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Brings a whole new thought process to the word "old swingers" 

Click to expand...

Don't leave your keys on the side fish as it seems they may end up in a bowl :mmm:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 22, 2015)

Money just paid  via bank transfer mate.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2015)

money sent by BT this morning


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2015)

Will update as soon as I get my bloody pc sorted! Thanks lads


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Will update as soon as I get my bloody pc sorted! Thanks lads
		
Click to expand...

Rob you seem to have loads of problems with your pc is it them pop ups that is the problem


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Rob you seem to have loads of problems with your pc is it them pop ups that is the problem

Click to expand...

It's the last time I buy a bloody Dell computer


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob ...... it was a Del Boy computer


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2015)

Paid so far.....

*LEFTIE Â£150.00
FULL THROTTLE Â£150.00
SMIFFY Â£150.00
LIG Â£150.00
MIDNIGHT Â£125.00
ROSECOTT Â£150.00*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2015)

*leftie Â£150.00
full throttle Â£150.00
smiffy Â£150.00
lig Â£150.00
midnight Â£125.00
rosecott Â£150.00
greg lindley Â£125.00*


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 30, 2015)

Just seen the PM - paid by bank transfer today


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2015)

Will sort it next week Rob when I pay myself some wages if that's ok

So, to save me wading back, what is the format for golf, how are we, the youngsters, going to humiliate Smiffy and the old gits?


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2015)

*leftie Â£150.00
full throttle Â£150.00
smiffy Â£150.00
lig Â£150.00
midnight Â£125.00
rosecott Â£150.00
greg lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00*


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So, to save me wading back, what is the format for golf, how are we, the youngsters, going to humiliate Smiffy and the old gits?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't made a final decision yet Chris.
Initial plan was to hold a "Ryder Cup" type of competition, singles and betterball matchplay.
But the only "problem" with that is in betterball, if your partner has made birdie, it makes your own putt for par pretty irrelevant.
So another option is to have a team stableford, where all players scores count. This would at least keep the interest going throughout the four rounds.
I'm open to suggestions
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2015)

*leftie Â£150.00
full throttle Â£150.00
smiffy Â£150.00
lig Â£150.00
midnight Â£125.00
rosecott Â£150.00
greg lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00
Virtuocity Â£125.00 *


----------



## LIG (May 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Haven't made a final decision yet Chris.
Initial plan was to hold a "Ryder Cup" type of competition, singles and betterball matchplay.
But the only "problem" with that is in betterball, if your partner has made birdie, it makes your own putt for par pretty irrelevant.
So another option is to have a team stableford, where all players scores count. This would at least keep the interest going throughout the four rounds.
I'm open to suggestions
:thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's always difficult to mix medal/stableford and singles/betterball - maybe that's why they can't be played at the same time. :mmm:

Agree with "Ryder cup" comp but there's no need for all four rounds to be part of it; then an individual comp can be held as well. 
E.g One/two round(s) betterball, two/one of singles (for ryder/team comp) and one round medal/stableford for individual comp. 
OR Stableford, betterball, singles and stableford - team comp sandwiched by individual comp.

I particularly like the team comp - it gives me a chance to win something even when playing like a drongo!  

BTW a tie in the "Ryder Cup" comp should be decided on total holes up for the team/ margin of victory methinks, so 3&2 beats 2&1 etc.

Smiffy, I'd be willing to do the scoring, if you want some extra beauty sleep.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2015)

LIG said:



			BTW a tie in the "Ryder Cup" comp should be decided on total holes up for the team/ margin of victory methinks, so 3&2 beats 2&1 etc.
		
Click to expand...

I personally think that in the event of a tie, all competitors must drop their trolleys and the winners are the team with the most inches of "gentlemens sausage".
With a following wind and an hour or two on "You Porn" I reckon my 2" pork sword (aka beef bung) could work to our advantage.


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2015)

Y



Smiffy said:



			I personally think that in the event of a tie, all competitors must drop their trolleys and the winners are the team with the most inches of "gentlemens sausage".
With a following wind and an hour or two on "You Porn" I reckon my 2" pork sword (aka beef bung) could work to our advantage.
		
Click to expand...

Great plan Rob ....... you've never seen my handicap then?


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Y

Great plan Rob ....... you've never seen my handicap then?
		
Click to expand...


That will bring your teams average down


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That will bring your teams average down
		
Click to expand...

I tried measuring using my Bushnell!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 3, 2015)

I've got to delete my memory of reading these last few posts


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I've got to delete my memory of reading these last few posts 

Click to expand...

I hope Fish recovers in time for Gainsborough but, if he doesn't, you could take his place. You'd then be able to see them "in the flesh".


----------



## virtuocity (May 5, 2015)

Really looking forward to this, the only break I'll get in 2015!

As for format, I'd say a mixture of individual stableford, doubles matchplay and singles matchplay would be good.

A wee issue may be that check in isn't until 2pm, but I'd hope that The George will allow us to stroll in late.  

Another aside: I know I have 'claimed' a single room and now that Fish has chopped his hand off, there's another one available so I'd suggest a first-shout-first-gets policy for this one.  

Lastly, if anyone from The Away team is of the same mindset, I was thinking about dumping the car off at The George around 1230pm and getting a taxi to and from Gainsborough so I can have a tipple after the golf.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2015)

Id like a single if it's possible


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2015)

Update 

http://bit.ly/1G361Cd


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2015)

Let's hope that you make it Robin


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2015)

I had no idea you'd be in play for this trip Fish!  Hopefully you can come along, would be good to hang out again.


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			I had no idea you'd be in play for this trip Fish!  Hopefully you can come along, would be good to hang out again.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Dave,that Fish bloke will lead you very much astray. He will introduce you to the evils of alcohol as well as the perils of bum achingly hot curry. Stay away from him, have pots of tea for two and a bacon bap with ketchup and you will survive the trip intact!


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2015)

*leftie Â£150.00
full throttle Â£150.00
smiffy Â£150.00
lig Â£150.00
midnight Â£125.00
rosecott Â£150.00
greg lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00
Virtuocity Â£125.00 
Chrisd Â£125.00*


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2015)

*Leftie Â£150.00
Full throttle Â£150.00
Smiffy Â£150.00
Lig Â£150.00
Midnight Â£125.00
Rosecott Â£150.00
Greg Lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00
Virtuocity Â£125.00 
Chrisd Â£125.00
Sandmagnet Â£125.00*


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2015)

*Leftie Â£150.00
Full throttle Â£150.00
Smiffy Â£150.00
Lig Â£150.00
Midnight Â£125.00
Rosecott Â£150.00
Greg Lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00
Virtuocity Â£125.00 
Chrisd Â£125.00
Sandmagnet Â£125.00
Ray Taylor Â£150.00
*


----------



## sandmagnet (May 28, 2015)

Any thoughts on how this will be played yet rob? 2 teams straight stableford?


----------



## Captainron (May 29, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Any thoughts on how this will be played yet rob? 2 teams straight stableford?
		
Click to expand...

From experience it will be played with a lack of integrity, heaps of gamesmanship and with a total disregard for human dignity. :whoo:

You're going to have a great time no matter what format.


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Any thoughts on how this will be played yet rob? 2 teams straight stableford?
		
Click to expand...

Still undecided mate.
I like the idea of matchplay as it gets the banter/juices flowing but a team stableford would keep the interest going for _*everybody*_ for the whole round(s).
The only problem with a Stableford is if one team goes loads and loads of points up on the other after a couple of rounds.


----------



## full_throttle (May 29, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Any thoughts on how this will be played yet rob? 2 teams straight stableford?
		
Click to expand...

a lot will depend on the score after the first day 

BB stableford day one
BB matchplay day 2 am
combined score stableford day 2 pm
singles matchplay day 3

24 points up for grabs, 12 1/2 to win


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			a lot will depend on the score after the first day 

BB stableford day one
BB matchplay day 2 am
combined score stableford day 2 pm
singles matchplay day 3

24 points up for grabs, 12 1/2 to win
		
Click to expand...

That will get very confusing
In fact, I am confused already
And we are not going for another 2 months


----------



## sandmagnet (May 29, 2015)

Captainron said:



			From experience it will be played with a lack of integrity, heaps of gamesmanship and with a total disregard for human dignity. :whoo:

You're going to have a great time no matter what format.
		
Click to expand...

and that is just rob the knob smithy? Shame you are not going this year Ron was looking forward to the driving and calls of bandit. If any one is on my way can pick you up if needed?


----------



## Captainron (May 31, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			and that is just rob the knob smithy? Shame you are not going this year Ron was looking forward to the driving and calls of bandit. If any one is on my way can pick you up if needed?
		
Click to expand...

Really gutted that I can't go. I'm actually away in Germany the week before on leave but the following week is a no go for leave at the office. &#128545;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2015)

Due to injuries etc. I may have one, possibly *two*, places available on this trip if anybody else is interested.
Please PM me for more information.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Due to a couple of late "casualties" the two teams now look like this....

*FLATS

SMIFFY
ROSECOTT
RAY TAYLOR
LIG
FULL THROTTLE
LEFTIE
DHAN
JUST ONE

HOTEL

SANDMAGNET
VIRTUOCITY
EWAN PORRITT
PIEMAN
CHRISD
GREG LINDLEY
WHEREDITGO
MIDNIGHT*


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Due to a couple of late "casualties" the two teams now look like this....

*FLATS

SMIFFY
ROSECOTT
RAY TAYLOR
LIG
FULL THROTTLE
LEFTIE
DHAN
JUST ONE

HOTEL

SANDMAGNET
VIRTUOCITY
EWAN PORRITT
PIEMAN
CHRISD
GREG LINDLEY
WHEREDITGO
MIDNIGHT*



Click to expand...

 Think I would put my money on the 'Hotel' in a drinking competition.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Think I would put my money on the 'Hotel' in a drinking competition.

Click to expand...

:angry:


Actually, that's fair enough.  However, Cocoa Chris will balance us out a bit.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Think I would put my money on the 'Hotel' in a drinking competition.

Click to expand...

Leftie and I will take on allcomers on pairs "crib and shiraz".


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 2, 2015)

We are losing captains , so we need to get another new one. Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			:angry:


Actually, that's fair enough.  However, Cocoa Chris will balance us out a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dave, lull them into a sense of false security, I'm not tee total but at the Ping meet I didn't want to be looking like you and Pieman the next morning :lol:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 3, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I didn't want to be looking like you and Pieman the next morning :lol:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2015)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...

You both looked a lot worse than that from where I was looking!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Leftie Â£150.00
Full throttle Â£150.00
Smiffy Â£150.00
Lig Â£150.00
Midnight Â£125.00
Rosecott Â£150.00
Greg Lindley Â£125.00
Whereditgo Â£125.00
Virtuocity Â£125.00 
Chrisd Â£125.00
Sandmagnet Â£125.00
Ray Taylor Â£150.00
JustOne Â£150.00
Dhan Â£125.00
Pieman Â£125.00

*


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 5, 2015)

Is there anybody in the hotel team wanna share a buggy for the 3 day's?


----------



## Midnight (Jun 5, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Is there anybody in the hotel team wanna share a buggy for the 3 day's?
		
Click to expand...

I will mate


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 5, 2015)

Midnight said:



			I will mate
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate will book it for the 3day's with Mr Smith.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 5, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Ok mate will book it for the 3day's with Mr Smith.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...

I heard sSmithy is more like Carlton?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2015)

Just need to finalise transport arrangements now.
Chrisd, can you empty your pm's out mate??


----------



## chrisd (Jun 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just need to finalise transport arrangements now.
Chrisd, can you empty your pm's out mate??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Rob, did that last night


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2015)

Just trying to sort out the "logistics" of traveling up.
I will pick Ewan up on my way through Tunbridge Wells.
Ray and Greg will come up together.
James is making his own way there as he is going on to meet up with family afterwards.
Leftie and Dhan will travel up together.
This still leaves Midnight, Sandmagnet, Rosecott, LIG, Pieman, Full Throttle, Whereditgo, Chrisd to sort themselves out.
Dave (Virtuocity) is coming down from Scotland under his own steam I imagine.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just trying to sort out the "logistics" of traveling up.
I will pick Ewan up on my way through Tunbridge Wells.
Ray and Greg will come up together.
James is making his own way there as he is going on to meet up with family afterwards.
Leftie and Dhan will travel up together.
This still leaves Midnight, Sandmagnet, Rosecott, LIG, Pieman, Full Throttle, Whereditgo, Chrisd to sort themselves out.
Dave (Virtuocity) is coming down from Scotland under his own steam I imagine.


Click to expand...

I'm coming up a12 m11 a1 don't mind picking someone up or if anyone is coming my way I will pay petrol.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm only 50 minutes away so am unlikely to be passing anyone's home on the way.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm coming from mid Kent, Dartford Tunnel etc if that helps anyone just shout


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'm coming from mid Kent, Dartford Tunnel etc if that helps anyone just shout
		
Click to expand...

I know a few..


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			I know a few..

View attachment 15609

Click to expand...

I've seen more of them than you've had hot dinners !


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 7, 2015)

travelling from coventry, a46 til newark if anyone needs a lift. Mind you, I only drive a Skoda


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm cycling.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 7, 2015)

PieMan said:



			I'm cycling.
		
Click to expand...

You can leave your bike at my place and I'll drive you the last 35 miles so you'll be fresh on the first tee. I'm like that with the opposition.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 8, 2015)

Walking it.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 8, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Walking it.
		
Click to expand...

Too bad. I'd give you a lift also but you'd have to pass Gainsborough to get to my place.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 8, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Walking it.
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit mate!  Maybe give them a bit of a chance?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			That's the spirit mate!  Maybe give them a bit of a chance?
		
Click to expand...

I feel a disturbance in the force.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I feel a disturbance in the force.
		
Click to expand...

Clean up in aisle 3 Mr Greg lindley?


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I feel a disturbance in the force.
		
Click to expand...

you starting to brick yourself :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			you starting to brick yourself :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, you bald headed old twonk.
But Mr Sandy Magnet is going to find it very hard to sit in a buggy with a 4 iron sticking out of his rectum


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Not a chance, you bald headed old twonk.
But Mr Sandy Magnet is going to find it very hard to sit in a buggy with a 4 iron sticking out of his rectum
		
Click to expand...

You told me you couldn't hit anything with a 4 iron at your age Rob?


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Not a chance, you bald headed old twonk.
But Mr Sandy Magnet is going to find it very hard to sit in a buggy with a 4 iron sticking out of his rectum
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

got him rattled robin?


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			got him rattled robin?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he'll be on 60 a day before the 1st tee if we keep at him, apparently he's a half decent fisherman, you'd think he'd know all about bites


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just trying to sort out the "logistics" of traveling up.
I will pick Ewan up on my way through Tunbridge Wells.
Ray and Greg will come up together.
James is making his own way there as he is going on to meet up with family afterwards.
Leftie and Dhan will travel up together.
This still leaves Midnight, Sandmagnet, Rosecott, LIG, Pieman, Full Throttle, Whereditgo, Chrisd to sort themselves out.
Dave (Virtuocity) is coming down from Scotland under his own steam I imagine.


Click to expand...

No problem for me, just a 30 minute drive :thup:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 12, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			No problem for me, just a 30 minute drive :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Smashing you can have the drinks on the bar after our 3 hour drive


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Smashing you can have the drinks on the bar after our 3 hour drive

Click to expand...

You don't know Phil do you?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 12, 2015)

No ! Shall I take a flask?


----------



## LIG (Jun 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just trying to sort out the "logistics" of traveling up.
I will pick Ewan up on my way through Tunbridge Wells.
Ray and Greg will come up together.
James is making his own way there as he is going on to meet up with family afterwards.
Leftie and Dhan will travel up together.
This still leaves Midnight, Sandmagnet, Rosecott, LIG, Pieman, Full Throttle, Whereditgo, Chrisd to sort themselves out.
Dave (Virtuocity) is coming down from Scotland under his own steam I imagine.


Click to expand...

I've found a handy crossbar. :lol:


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 13, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You don't know Phil do you?


Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 13, 2015)

LIG said:



			I've found a handy crossbar. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you were a footballer too Preet. Do you often kick provisionals in football too?:ears:


----------



## LIG (Jun 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Didn't realise you were a footballer too Preet. Do you often kick the provisionals in the footballs too?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Used too Bri. Can't nowadays tho!  
That Good Friday Agreement's got a lot to answer for imo.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 13, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Is there anybody in the hotel team wanna share a buggy for the 3 day's?
		
Click to expand...




Midnight said:



			I will mate
		
Click to expand...

Shame you won't be paired together at all :clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2015)

Decision made.
Team event, Stableford. All scores to count. Everybody plays a part then.
Suggest a tenner in the pot, winning team picks up Â£120.00 and the other Â£40.00 goes to the best individual score over the four rounds?
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2015)

If anybody is interested in coming along on this meet, please contact me.
There may be a space available.
Rob


----------



## leekyr1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi,

new here!

can you let me know exact details (im on my phone and doesn't let me scroll through previous pages)

and i'll see if i can come - if im invited???


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pm sent.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Pm sent.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2015)

and you're driving.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			and you're driving.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new there then!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2015)

well with your oap fuel allowance it makes more sense.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			well with your oap fuel allowance it makes more sense.
		
Click to expand...

............ and a top motorway speed of 37 mph!


----------



## leekyr1 (Jun 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Noooooooooooooooooooo !
		
Click to expand...

I've been ignored


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2015)

leekyr1 said:



			I've been ignored 

Click to expand...




leekyr1 said:



			I've been ignored 

Click to expand...

Calm down. All i've done is PM Smiffy. He's obviously not seen your reply or my message yet.


----------



## leekyr1 (Jun 26, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Calm down. All i've done is PM Smiffy. He's obviously not seen your reply or my message yet.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only joking lol.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 26, 2015)

leekyr1 said:



			Hi,

new here!

can you let me know exact details (im on my phone and doesn't let me scroll through previous pages)

and i'll see if i can come - if im invited???
		
Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Pm sent.
		
Click to expand...




leekyr1 said:



			I've been ignored 

Click to expand...




mashleyR7 said:



			Calm down. All i've done is PM Smiffy. He's obviously not seen your reply or my message yet.
		
Click to expand...

What's going on here. Are the external rabble getting rid of the lightweights and bringing in ringers?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2015)

Still have one space available for this if anyone is interested?
Please contact me via PM.
Rob


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 5, 2015)

Would be well up for this as I am a member at Gainsborough. 
Just on bloody holiday


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ive not had a reply from pieman.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ive not had a reply from pieman.
		
Click to expand...

Ash - sent you a PM last week! Will resend.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 10, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ive not had a reply from pieman.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Ash - sent you a PM last week! Will resend.
		
Click to expand...

Any decision on this yet please Ash????
Rob


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes mate, Pieman and me exchanged message ealrier this week. I'm out i'm afraid.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 11, 2015)

How many people are we short of young Smiffy ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2015)

Midnight said:



			How many people are we short of young Smiffy ?
		
Click to expand...

One at the moment mate, although I have somebody coming back to me by close of play tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2015)

Now back up to 16.
Norman has confirmed his shoulder is going to be okay so he will be staying at the hotel too, rooming with Ewan I expect.
Great news!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 12, 2015)

looking forward to this, well done Smiffy for all your efforts


----------



## rosecott (Jul 13, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			looking forward to this, well done Smiffy for all your efforts
		
Click to expand...

And me - only 2 more Sundays at home and the battle commences.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2015)

And a newly earned 14 handicap to help the "Hoteliers" what's not to like?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			And a newly earned 14 handicap to help the "Hoteliers" what's not to like?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Hello. 12.3 to 14? Or is this a secret weapon?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			And a newly earned 14 handicap to help the "Hoteliers" what's not to like?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah like that's going to happen


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Hello Hello. 12.3 to 14? Or is this a secret weapon?
		
Click to expand...

Wrong!

9.9 to 13.5 without passing GO and not collecting Â£200!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 14, 2015)

secret weapon :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm on 13.4.  I need to get another comp in before the trip to join Chris.  We could start a support group.


----------



## IanG (Jul 14, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			I'm on 13.4.  I need to get another comp in before the trip to join Chris.  We could start a support group.
		
Click to expand...

Come on in, the water's lovely !


----------



## rosecott (Jul 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Wrong!

9.9 to 13.5 without passing GO and not collecting Â£200!
		
Click to expand...

You'll be all right next year when 7 consecutive 0.1s will flag you up for a possible additional increase.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2015)

rosecott said:



			You'll be all right next year when 7 consecutive 0.1s will flag you up for a possible additional increase.
		
Click to expand...

I could be dangerous off a 40 handicap!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 25, 2015)

Right. With just over a week to go, decisions have to be made. I know that full_throttle will be bringing lots of beer and snacks and I will be bringing some excellent shiraz (even though it's Lefty's turn as he drank all mine last year) and some more snacks - plus a selection of crib boards. What has to be decided is if any of the hotel rabble will be welcome to join us in the upstairs flat.

Things for possible guests to note:

LIG needs a minimum of 10 hours beauty sleep - but he wears ear muffs to block out his own snoring.
JustOne will probably follow Lefty upstairs to join us if he hears us enjoying ourselves - and also because Smiffy goes to bed at 9.00.
If you are blessed with an invitation upstairs, make sure you have visited the Gainsborough Tesco so you can bring some drink and snacks contributions.


----------



## LIG (Jul 25, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Things for possible guests to note:

*LIG needs a minimum of 10 hours beauty sleep - but he wears ear muffs to block out his own snoring.
JustOne will probably follow Lefty upstairs to join us if he hears us enjoying ourselves - and also because Smiffy goes to bed at 9.00.
*

Click to expand...

You haven't heard then I take it?  JustOne is rooming upstairs this year... 

... and, following my cosmetic surgery, I require no beauty sleep at all - just normal sleep!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 25, 2015)

LIG said:



			You haven't heard then I take it?  JustOne is rooming upstairs this year... 

... and, following my cosmetic surgery, I require no beauty sleep at all - just normal sleep!

Click to expand...

Smiffy tells me nothing - and James is *NOT *having my single room.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 25, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I will be bringing some excellent shiraz (even though it's Lefty's turn as he drank all mine last year)
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh Rosie.  I did bring 5ltr of a rather nice Cooper and Griffin's Vulcan Bomber Blue beer that I had to finish off before starting on your Shiraz.  You were quite welcome to have helped me finish it sooner. 




			If you are blessed with an invitation upstairs, make sure you have visited the Gainsborough Tesco so you can bring some drink and snacks contributions.
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2015)

After a conversation over dinner yesterday with Leftie I've just enrolled on a "Learn championship level Cribbage in 5 days" course !


----------



## rosecott (Jul 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			After a conversation over dinner yesterday with Leftie I've just enrolled on a "Learn championship level Cribbage in 5 days" course !
		
Click to expand...

A couple of bottles and a bag of crisps and you're in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2015)

PM's send to those staying at the Pub. Please check your inboxes!
Just confirmation that we will be playing a team stableford competition, with every score to count over the 4 rounds.
Â£15.00 from each person into the prize fund.
Winning team will pick up Â£160.00 which will leave Â£80.00 in the pot to give us Â£50.00 for the best player over the four rounds, Â£30.00 2nd place.
Long range forecast looking good at the moment. Fingers crossed it doesn't change too much.
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 27, 2015)

Did team hotel get a new captain rob?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 27, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Did team hotel get a new captain rob?
		
Click to expand...

If you're asking, you're in.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 27, 2015)

rosecott said:



			If you're asking, you're in.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance !


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2015)

Have great time guys, gutted I couldn't make it but I couldn't confirm early enough with my injury and tbh, I doubt if I would be still fit enough for a 3-day marathon of golf, my thumb was stinging towards the end at Cooden.

Come on the hoteliers


----------



## rosecott (Jul 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Have great time guys, gutted I couldn't make it but I couldn't confirm early enough with my injury and tbh, I doubt if I would be still fit enough for a 3-day marathon of golf, my thumb was stinging towards the end at Cooden.

*Come on the hoteliers *

Click to expand...

You were being considered for next year's Gainsborough 8 as some of them are on their last legs but you have now blown your chances by supporting "the rabble".


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2015)

rosecott said:



			"the rabble".
		
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmmmmmm ......... words that may come back to haunt you!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Did team hotel get a new captain rob?
		
Click to expand...

I can organise most things, but not that mate.
That's down to you to decide between yourselves...


By the way, Glen at the pub has asked that you all pay your Â£42.00 balances to him with cash as he doesn't want cheques and can't take card payments.
Hope that is okay?


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2015)

rosecott said:



			You were being considered for next year's Gainsborough 8 as some of them are on their last legs but you have now blown your chances by supporting "the rabble".
		
Click to expand...


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			By the way, Glen at the pub has asked that you all pay your Â£42.00 balances to him with cash as he doesn't want cheques and can't take card payments.
Hope that is okay?
		
Click to expand...

No bother.  I've actually now booked in the day before as well as I can't be arsed driving down at stupid o'clock on the Sunday morning.  So if anyone if around the area the night before, likes disco, wine and orange castle tees, let me know.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh and chrisd for captain.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Oh and chrisd for captain.
		
Click to expand...

"Barrel" and "Scraping" come to mind


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			"Barrel" and "Scraping" come to mind


Click to expand...

For once I wholly agree with you Smiffy!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

What's the weather been like down this way?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			What's the weather been like down this way?
		
Click to expand...

Generally pretty good lately. 18/19 degrees and dry until Saturday and no change expected to the forecast after that. Will you be able to cope with warm dry conditions?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Generally pretty good lately. 18/19 degrees and dry until Saturday and no change expected to the forecast after that. Will you be able to cope with warm dry conditions?
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm obviously as we're coming up from the balmy south of England we'll have the disadvantage of playing in full winter gear but our young, fit  team of athletes will cope admirably and if I were in the apartments I'd be slightly worried !


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Generally pretty good lately. 18/19 degrees and dry until Saturday and no change expected to the forecast after that. Will you be able to cope with warm dry conditions?
		
Click to expand...

18 or 19 is what we've been getting here too.  Inches of rain per day, that is.  

First one to snigger when I apply sun cream gets a slap.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 28, 2015)

LIG said:



			You haven't heard then I take it?  JustOne is rooming upstairs this year...
		
Click to expand...

LIG and full_throttle are sharing the double room so I heard....

I like to touch myself a lot before sleeping so thought it best you don't have to watch 











(will try to remember to bring a bottle of scotch) :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			(will try to remember to bring a bottle of scotch) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's WHISKY.  

On this note, if anyone wants any proper haggis brought down, let me know.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			It's WHISKY.  

.
		
Click to expand...

Eh...no it's not...the proper stuff is WHISKEY!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Eh...no it's not...the proper stuff is WHISKEY! 

Click to expand...

*Facepalm*

Edit: I actually really enjoy Jamieson's....


----------



## JustOne (Jul 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			It's WHISKY.  

On this note, if anyone wants any proper haggis brought down, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm.... love Haggis. Cook one and we can eat it round the course with forks.

On my Grant's bottle it says 'Scotch Whisky', so SCOTCH will suffice!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 28, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			*Facepalm*

Edit: I actually really enjoy Jamieson's....
		
Click to expand...

You should try Jameson! It's even nicer.


----------



## LIG (Jul 28, 2015)

justone said:



			i like to touch myself a lot before sleeping so thought it best you don't have to watch
		
Click to expand...

t.   M.   I.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm so handsome it would be silly not to!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I'm so handsome it would be silly not to! 

Click to expand...

Do you still close your eyes and think of Bubba whilst doing it?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			If anyone wants any proper haggis brought down, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

You've got another 7 of them in your team haven't you?????


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			What's the weather been like down this way?
		
Click to expand...

Forecast for the week-end doesn't look too bad at the moment. Decent temps with the chance of an odd spot of rain (light showers).
It's the bloody wind I'm keeping an eye on.
Have I mentioned before that I absolutely _*HATE*_ playing in wind.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You've got another 7 of them in your team haven't you?????
		
Click to expand...

We're not going to dignify that racist slur with an answer ............... oh ! I guess I just have!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We're not going to dignify that racist slur with an answer ............... oh ! I guess I just have!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant to say 7 haggis's and one Turnip
Morning Turnip


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry I meant to say 7 haggis's and one Turnip
Morning Turnip


Click to expand...

Hiya swede!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Someone mind posting what the *FINAL TEAMS* are... I've read thru the thread and come up with 8 at the club and 10 at the pub


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 29, 2015)

JustOne said:



			8 at the club and 10 at the pub
		
Click to expand...

Worst hip hop lyrics ever.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2015)

justone said:



			someone mind posting what the *final teams* are... I've read thru the thread and come up with 8 at the club and 10 at the pub 

Click to expand...

club team

smiffy
leftie
justone
dhan
full throttle
lig
rosecott
ray taylor

pub team

virtuocity
sandmagnet
greg lindley
midnight
whereditgo
norman porritt
ewan porritt
chrisd


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 29, 2015)

Playing off 18 but really a 22 handicap .


----------



## JustOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I have worked out the 'matches', we are apparently playing individual stableford across the entire 4 rounds so as such they are not 'matches' but I'm sure most games will have a little wager :thup:

Hopefully no one is playing with the same partner more than once or the same opposition more than twice.... if there's any *glaring mistakes* (you're with the same partner/oppo 3 times) please point it out as I have suddenly gone NAME BLIND!! 


*ROUND 1*
smiffy justone virtuocity sandmagnet
leftie lig whereditgo norman porritt
dhan full throttle midnight greg lindley
rosecott ray taylor chrisd ewan porritt

*ROUND 2*
smiffy dhan whereditgo ewan porritt
leftie ray taylor virtuocity chrisd
justone full throttle midnight norman porritt
lig rosecott sandmagnet greg lindley

*ROUND 3*
smiffy rosecott ewan porritt midnight
leftie full throttle sandmagnet norman porritt
justone ray taylor whereditgo chrisd
dhan lig virtuocity greg lindley

*ROUND 4*
smiffy leftie midnight chrisd
justone lig virtuocity ewan porritt
dhan rosecott sandmagnet whereditgo
full throttle ray taylor norman porritt greg lindley


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2015)

swap norman and ewan round in round 3 and it's fine,


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm really sorry but I've got a real problem for my team!




I shot 41 points in today's Stableford - I'm gonna get a cut!!


Sorry boys!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2015)

It would appear that I'm playing Ray Taylor on 3 occasions


----------



## rosecott (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone watched the Bobby Robson Classic on Sky?

They probably looked better than the Gainsborough 16 will.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 29, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I have worked out the 'matches', we are apparently playing individual stableford across the entire 4 rounds so as such they are not 'matches' but I'm sure most games will have a little wager :thup:

Hopefully no one is playing with the same partner more than once or the same opposition more than twice.... if there's any *glaring mistakes* (you're with the same partner/oppo 3 times) please point it out as I have suddenly gone NAME BLIND!! 


*ROUND 1*
smiffy justone virtuocity sandmagnet
leftie lig whereditgo norman porritt
dhan full throttle midnight greg lindley
rosecott ray taylor chrisd ewan porritt

*ROUND 2*
smiffy dhan whereditgo ewan porritt
leftie ray taylor virtuocity chrisd
justone full throttle midnight norman porritt
lig rosecott sandmagnet greg lindley

*ROUND 3*
smiffy rosecott ewan porritt midnight
leftie full throttle sandmagnet norman porritt
justone ray taylor whereditgo chrisd
dhan lig virtuocity greg lindley

*ROUND 4*
smiffy leftie midnight chrisd
justone lig virtuocity ewan porritt
dhan rosecott sandmagnet whereditgo
full throttle ray taylor norman porritt greg lindley
		
Click to expand...

For the last 5 years I have been trying to arrange 12 players over 4 rounds with everyone playing with the other 11 players. It is impossible. I propose a Â£5 per player contribution prize for anyone who comes up with a solution better than JustOne's.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 29, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			swap norman and ewan round in round 3 and it's fine,
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			It would appear that I'm playing Ray Taylor on 3 occasions
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys *BUT ALSO* I haven't accounted for the fact that Smiffy and Ray are sharing a buggy on day one (so will play together) and some people have said that they want to walk BOTH ROUNDS on day 2 so that means all the buggies/pairings need to be worked out for whom is playing who so no one ends up alone with a buggy to themselves  ...... *so on that bombshell I'm just going to leave it for someone else to sort out*. :thup:


----------



## LIG (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			For the last 5 years I have been trying to arrange 12 players over 4 rounds with everyone playing with the other 11 players. It is impossible. I propose a Â£5 per player contribution prize for anyone who comes up with a solution better than JustOne's.
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			Thanks guys *BUT ALSO* I haven't accounted for the fact that Smiffy and Ray are sharing a buggy on day one (so will play together) and some people have said that they want to walk BOTH ROUNDS on day 2 so that means all the buggies/pairings need to be worked out for whom is playing who so no one ends up alone with a buggy to themselves  ...... *so on that bombshell I'm just going to leave it for someone else to sort out*. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have a spreadsheet that I did for a team event some time ago that might be suitable. Iirc, there were only a few peeps playing with the same person more than once. Can't remember if it was for teams of 12 or 8 - will dig it out later.

Edit: it is later - I've found it. 8-a-side so:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			For the last 5 years I have been trying to arrange 12 players over 4 rounds with everyone playing with the other 11 players. It is impossible. I propose a Â£5 per player contribution prize for anyone who comes up with a solution better than JustOne's.
		
Click to expand...

I think the best way to sort it out is to rely on the "luck of the draw"
With 16 people playing it is going to be impossible to play with *EVERYBODY* so what I suggest is put all of the cards into a hat, mix them up and just pull 4 out for each group.
Because we are no longer playing matchplay, it doesn't really matter if you get four guys from the flats or pub playing together to be honest. That's the luck of the draw.
Okay, if somebody comes out of the hat playing with the same person three times on the trot, we can then mix it up a bit between ourselves, let's just see how it pans out.
That way there can be no accusations of group "fixing" etc.
Just to let you know I have booked...

*3 buggies for Sunday (18 holes)
6 buggies for Monday (36 holes)
3 buggies for Tuesday (18 holes)*


----------



## rosecott (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think the best way to sort it out is to rely on the "luck of the draw"
With 16 people playing it is going to be impossible to play with *EVERYBODY* so what I suggest is put all of the cards into a hat, mix them up and just pull 4 out for each group.
Because we are no longer playing matchplay, it doesn't really matter if you get four guys from the flats or pub playing together to be honest. That's the luck of the draw.
Okay, if somebody comes out of the hat playing with the same person three times on the trot, we can then mix it up a bit between ourselves, let's just see how it pans out.
That way there can be no accusations of group "fixing" etc.
Just to let you know I have booked...

*3 buggies for Sunday (18 holes)
6 buggies for Monday (36 holes)
3 buggies for Tuesday (18 holes)*

Click to expand...

That way lies chaos. I suggest we stick with JustOne's draw as he has taken buggy partners into account.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			That way lies chaos. I suggest we stick with JustOne's draw as he has taken buggy partners into account.
		
Click to expand...

No he hasn't!!
I was supposed to be sharing a buggy with Ray for round 1.
I'm not even playing with Ray over the course of the 4 rounds!!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No he hasn't!!
I was supposed to be sharing a buggy with Ray for round 1.
I'm not even playing with Ray over the course of the 4 rounds!!
		
Click to expand...

OK - just tell LIG who will be having buggies each round and he can sort it. BTW that JustOne is useless.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 30, 2015)

Combine age and the onset of dementia with copious amounts of alcohol and no one will remember who they have or have not played with come Tuesday!!!


----------



## LIG (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			OK - just tell LIG who will be having buggies each round and he can sort it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorting it is entirely dependent on buggy sharing but if there were no problems with that, then the draft pairings for the four rounds look like this...(each letter or digit repesents a player on each team) 

Round 1 -  12AB, 34CD, 56EF & 78GH 

Round 2 -  23FG, 45AH, 67BC & 18DE

Round 3 -  24EG, 13FH, 57BD & 68AC

Round 4 -  48BF, 15CG, 26DH & 37AE

To avoid early arguments I've not written names in but I trust you can  imagine if you are player A or player B etc., on the Pub team or player 1  or 2 on the Club team.

I've got two from each team in each fourball and if you look closely you'll see that only 4 players from each team miss out on playing with every member of the opposition. Obviously, you can only play with 4 members of your own team.

I actually produced this for another event and to allow the team captains to "send out" their  players in a certain order. That way both teams only became aware who the  opposition was once the names had been entered into the "team sheet".  Was a fun idea and provided some "needle" matches!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

LIG said:



			Sorting it is entirely dependent on buggy sharing but if there were no problems with that, then the draft pairings for the four rounds look like this...(each letter or digit repesents a player on each team) 

Round 1 -  12AB, 34CD, 56EF & 78GH 

Round 2 -  23FG, 45AH, 67BC & 18DE

Round 3 -  24EG, 13FH, 57BD & 68AC

Round 4 -  48BF, 15CG, 26DH & 37AE

To avoid early arguments I've not written names in but I trust you can  imagine if you are player A or player B etc., on the Pub team or player 1  or 2 on the Club team.

I've got two from each team in each fourball and if you look closely you'll see that only 4 players from each team miss out on playing with every member of the opposition. Obviously, you can only play with 4 members of your own team.

I actually produced this for another event and to allow the team captains to "send out" their  players in a certain order. That way both teams only became aware who the  opposition was once the names had been entered into the "team sheet".  Was a fun idea and provided some "needle" matches!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Preet. I am cheesed off with this.
I end up playing with BD at every meet I attend.
The bloke is a right prat.
On that basis, I'm out
:angry:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 30, 2015)

Sort it out on the day!  drive yourself nuts before your even there. Bd= balls deep Rob??


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmm sorry hotel boys but I've just got a 1 shot cut in handicap


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Sort it out on the day!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I want to do!!
See who's having the most chops and put them up against each other.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That's what I want to do!!
See who's having the most chops and put them up against each other.
		
Click to expand...

This gets my vote mate.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			That's what I want to do!!
See who's having the most chops and put them up against each other.
		
Click to expand...

You'd be playing everyone!  :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You'd be playing everyone!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Grudge match number 1


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Grudge match number 1
		
Click to expand...

 Hotel 1 duffers 0


----------



## rosecott (Jul 30, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Sort it out on the day!  drive yourself nuts before your even there. Bd= balls deep Rob??
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			That's what I want to do!!
See who's having the most chops and put them up against each other.
		
Click to expand...

You're the boss so that's how it will be!

Can I suggest that we sort our pairings out for each round (taking buggy sharing into account) and leave the "rabble" to sort themselves out.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

It's all looking like organised chaos :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm on 'golf holiday' so I'm just going to chillax, play with whomever is standing on the tee with me and hit the ball when it's my turn :thup:

Planning on smoking at least 200 cigs in the 3 days


----------



## rosecott (Jul 30, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Sort it out on the day!  drive yourself nuts before your even there. Bd= balls deep Rob??
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			That's what I want to do!!
See who's having the most chops and put them up against each other.
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			I'm on 'golf holiday' so I'm just going to chillax, play with whomever is standing on the tee with me and hit the ball when it's my turn :thup:

Planning on smoking at least 200 cigs in the 3 days 

Click to expand...

"No Smoking" upstairs.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			You're the boss so that's how it will be!

Can I suggest that we sort our pairings out for each round (taking buggy sharing into account) and leave the "rabble" to sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea, they'll be some hefty gimmes i guess


----------



## JustOne (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			"No Smoking" upstairs.
		
Click to expand...

You can kick the bathroom door in if you want....... I'll also be naked so I wouldn't,,,, unless you want to look at my 'little guy'.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Great idea, they'll be some hefty gimmes i guess
		
Click to expand...

Ray Taylor is playing.
There will be no "gimmes"
Trust me


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

rosecott said:



			"No Smoking" upstairs.
		
Click to expand...

One assumes you'll be bringing the Vaseline?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Ray Taylor is playing.
There will be no "gimmes"
Trust me
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about "putt everything Ray" !


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 30, 2015)

Would very much like a buggy for each day if I can, will rent a trolley fir some if there are people more needy then myself no problem!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 30, 2015)

My team will be pleased to know  that i played today and there was no change to my normal crap attempt at golf &#128514;

Really looking forward to  this as things can only get better. &#128518;


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2015)

Midnight said:



			My team will be pleased to know  that i played today and there was no change to my normal crap attempt at golf
		
Click to expand...

Your team may not be pleased to hear that, but we sure as hell are.
Keep it going Geezer.
Between you and Sandmagnet, you are going to hand us the win on a plate


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 31, 2015)

Thinking about playing the medal today as another 0.1 will nudge me up to 14 for this weekend.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 31, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Your team may not be pleased to hear that, but we sure as hell are.
Keep it going Geezer.
Between you and Sandmagnet, you are going to hand us the win on a plate


Click to expand...

Me and Sandmagnet are going to be the dream team mate


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Me and Sandmagnet are going to be the dream team mate
		
Click to expand...

 will take that as his wet dream team midnight!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 31, 2015)

Packing now, off to the centurion with RickG tomorrow..... so Ill see you knobs Sunday!! Safe travels everyone. :thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 1, 2015)

A LATE REQUEST

If anyone has an old putter moldering away in the back of the garage ( even if it's just on the naughty step) and you want shot of it, please bring it along to Gainsborough for me to try out - I'm looking to upgrade my putting by throwing my old one out!! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 1, 2015)

Uh oh..... putting was your (only) strength 

(if we forget your 5 putt on the par 5 5th... oops! gone and reminded you again)


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 1, 2015)

LIG said:



			A LATE REQUEST

If anyone has an old putter moldering away in the back of the garage ( even if it's just on the naughty step) and you want shot of it, please bring it along to Gainsborough for me to try out - I'm looking to upgrade my putting by throwing my old one out!! 

Thanks guys!
		
Click to expand...

i have a ping blade putter lig with a slim super stroke grip or an odyssey backstryke blade putter if any good to you?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Uh oh..... putting was your (only) strength 

(if we forget your 5 putt on the par 5 5th... oops! gone and reminded you again) 

Click to expand...


I did actually remind him of it at Cooden last week.
He gave a sheepish smile


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

D



LIG said:



			- I'm looking to upgrade my putting by throwing my old one out!! 

Click to expand...


Best we all keep our heads down  - will you be throwing a provisional too?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

Feel bloody crap this morning.
Feel like I've woken up with a bad cold or the onset of flu.
Ache all over.


----------



## LIG (Aug 1, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			i have a ping blade putter lig with a slim super stroke grip or an odyssey backstryke blade putter if any good to you?
		
Click to expand...

I've been wanting to see what all the hype was about those backstrykes...

... but I'll try them all. :thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Feel bloody crap this morning.
Feel like I've woken up with a bad cold or the onset of flu.
Ache all over.


Click to expand...


Has the weather turned???


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Feel bloody crap this morning.
Feel like I've woken up with a bad cold or the onset of flu.
Ache all over.


Click to expand...

Sowing the seeds ready for the excuses already 

:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Feel bloody crap this morning.
Feel like I've woken up with a bad cold or the onset of flu.
Ache all over.


Click to expand...

That'll be down to a panic attack - realising how good the hotel team is and the likely outcome!!  :thup:

(Hope you'll be ok mate)


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That'll be down to a panic attack - realising how good the hotel team is and the likely outcome!!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. That's what it'll be


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Sowing the seeds ready for the excuses already 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

In the words of Elaine Paige....

"I know him so well"


----------



## Leftie (Aug 1, 2015)

Want to try left handed LIG?

I've got a Ping Pal 5 that has been in the garage for a while. It's never been used more than 3 times on any hole. 

It might just be the answer .......


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

Leftie said:



			It's never been used more than 3 times on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure, you little tinker???


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 1, 2015)

One suitcase, two golf bags, set of clubs, red bull, wallet, smokes and a haggis.  Right, I'm off.  See you down there.  If anyone lives near to Kirkton and fancies a dry sherry tonight, let me know.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 1, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			One suitcase, two golf bags, set of clubs, red bull, wallet, smokes and a haggis.  Right, I'm off.  See you down there.  If anyone lives near to Kirkton and fancies a dry sherry tonight, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's one down seven to go. If he has put Kirkton into the satnav, he'll end up in Dumfriesshire or, nearer to home, Livingston.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

Did all my ironing last night and finished it off early this morning.
3 pairs of Chinos, 4 golf shirts, 3 casual shirts and a couple of pairs of jeans.
Pkt of three in case I get lucky, and a pkt of Tena Ladies for when I get yucky....


----------



## rosecott (Aug 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Did all my ironing last night and finished it off early this morning.
3 pairs of Chinos, 4 golf shirts, 3 casual shirts and a couple of pairs of jeans.
*Pkt of three in case I get lucky*, and a pkt of Tena Ladies for when I get yucky....


Click to expand...

I thought James was upstairs this year.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I thought James was upstairs this year.
		
Click to expand...

That's put me off my mid morning custard cream!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 1, 2015)

Finished work at long last! Really looking forward to this! Have a safe journey to you all.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

Everything packed and ready, popping off to get a bottle of something and wait for off time to pick up Sandmagnet in the morning. Plan to leave 7am and even remembered to pay Dartcharge online! Now, where's my passport as I'm travelling through Essex and I normally only go there to look for my hubcaps!!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Everything packed and ready, popping off to get a bottle of something and wait for off time to pick up Sandmagnet in the morning. Plan to leave 7am and even remembered to pay Dartcharge online! Now, where's my passport as I'm travelling through Essex and I normally only go there to look for my hubcaps!! 

Click to expand...

hubcaps?? What are these please? 33inch rims on my xr3i thank you


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2015)

Just like to wish everybody a safe journey, I am planning to get to the club sometime around 11.30-12.00 with Norman and Ewan.
If we can all meet up in the downstairs restaurant (it's called Cafe 19) it would make like a bit easier!!
See ya'll tomorrow
Rob


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 1, 2015)

How will we know it's you rob? Any stand out features to make you easy to spot?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			How will we know it's you rob? Any stand out features to make you easy to spot?
		
Click to expand...


Rob's easy to recognise, he has film star looks ........ have you seen Lassie comes home? He played the lead!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Rob's easy to recognise, he has film star looks ........ have you seen Lassie comes home? He played the lead!
		
Click to expand...

he will have a long face Tuesday when he counts the scores Chris . Come on the hotel chaps!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Everything packed and ready, popping off to get a bottle of something and wait for off time to pick up Sandmagnet in the morning. *Plan to leave 7am *and even remembered to pay Dartcharge online! Now, where's my passport as I'm travelling through Essex and I normally only go there to look for my hubcaps!! 

Click to expand...

Don't make too much noise, I'm not getting up till about 8.30.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 1, 2015)

Hotel is fine folks with local parking close by.  Nice little town.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

E



rosecott said:



			Don't make too much noise, I'm not getting up till about 8.30.
		
Click to expand...


I hope you'll come down for our links winter meet so the boots on the other foot!



virtuocity said:



			Hotel is fine folks with local parking close by.  Nice little town.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, as you're our Captain I hope you'll set a good example on the drinking!


----------



## LIG (Aug 1, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Want to try left handed LIG?

I've got a Ping Pal 5 that has been in the garage for a while. It's never been used more than 3 times on any hole. 

It might just be the answer ....... 

Click to expand...

SOLD!! :ears:


----------



## LIG (Aug 1, 2015)

Right time to start packing... Trs,shrt,scks,shs.  Job dun! 


And a last few items - CLUBS!   Whoops! 

and lots and lots of provisionals!! :ears:

Roll on tomorrow! :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2015)

LIG said:



			Right time to start packing... Trs,shrt,scks,shs.  Job dun! 


And a last few items - CLUBS!   Whoops! 

and lots and lots of provisionals!! :ears:

Roll on tomorrow! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Just another few more provisionals Lig .... you can never have enough!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 1, 2015)

All packed now got 36  golf balls  so the front nine is sorted.  Looking forward to tomorrow.  See you all there.

LIG  see you early hours mate


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

Midnight said:



			All packed now got 36  golf balls  so the front nine is sorted.  Looking forward to tomorrow.  See you all there.

LIG  see you early hours mate
		
Click to expand...

Play behind LIG and you'll pick another 36 up 
	


You know I love you Preet :smirk:

Have a great meets guys, enjoy :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like we've got great weather for the first day at least lads.
Safe journeys all.
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Play behind LIG and you'll pick another 36 up 
	View attachment 16265


You know I love you Preet :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8

:ears:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like we've got great weather for the first day at least lads.
Safe journeys all.
:thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No rain forecast until 4 o'clock Tuesday afternoon - yippee!.

 24 degrees this afternoon - survival of the fittest.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 2, 2015)

Raining here, just North of the meet, but forecast looks good for the duration of our visit.

See you all soon.

CHARGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 2, 2015)

Lovely morning in Kirton.  Bring it on!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 2, 2015)

The 'home' team are leading after the first day. Best score was by greg lindley 34pts playing off 7,


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2015)

E



rosecott said:



			- survival of the fittest.
		
Click to expand...

After that dinner it may be survival of the fattest!


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2015)

Are you having your bonding session yet ?

I assume Smiffy has beeen in bed for at least two hours.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 3, 2015)

Just going to bed after watching James making several hundred fags and solving most of society and family problems.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2015)

Absolutely gutted that I cant be there boys.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 3, 2015)

Scores verified after our 2nd round, Ray Taylor took the individual honours with 40 points. The 'hotel' team took the overall lead so have a one point advantage heading into this afternoons round


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 3, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Absolutely gutted that I cant be there boys.
		
Click to expand...

just one and rosecott welcome you to join us tonight for snacks and alcohol,


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			just one and rosecott welcome you to join us tonight for snacks and alcohol,
		
Click to expand...

I wish! Got the kids! I am so in for next year if work allows.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 4, 2015)

Early to bed tonight. Load of lightweights


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 4, 2015)

Unconfirmed score has the 'home' team leading by 7 points . Unfortunately our esteemed leader was ill last night so individual results from round 3 are as tet unavailable.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 4, 2015)

ChrisD took the individual honours in round 3 with a 37 point haul?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2015)

Team Ping are on 740 points with team scum trailing by 6 on 734. Individual leader is Ray Taylor on 106 with LIG on 104 and Chrisd on 102. Points average per round is 30.7.


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Team Ping are on 740 points with team scum trailing by 6 on 734. Individual leader is Ray Taylor on 106 with LIG on 104 and Chrisd on 102. Points average per round is 30.7.
		
Click to expand...

I envisage a late surge from the hoteliers and they come up on the inside to take the spoils :smirk:


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 4, 2015)

Unconfirmed reports from a 'reliable source' suggest a complete collapse by team Ping with the hoteliers proving more durable in the testing conditions with a 13 point swing.

"The tactic of supplanting a late night spy in team Ping to encourage consumption of alcohol appears to have worked" according to one anonymous participant.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 4, 2015)

Well done and thank you Smiffy.......another great meet!

Met old friends and new at an ideal venue, the weather was kind, there was plenty of good golf played over 4 rounds on 2 excellent courses.

Safe travels home guys.

See you all next year.


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			Unconfirmed reports from a 'reliable source' suggest a complete collapse by team Ping with the hoteliers proving more durable in the testing conditions with a 13 point swing.

"The tactic of supplanting a late night spy in team Ping to encourage consumption of alcohol appears to have worked" according to one anonymous participant.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 4, 2015)

WOW, not long home from another great meet organized by Smiffy. Thanks Rob.

Great to meet some new faces and catch up with the regular 'Gainsborough 6' (captainron was missing). Once again we were looked after by all the staff on the complex and had plenty of food at meal times. 

Looking forward to next year


----------



## LIG (Aug 4, 2015)

If Carlsberg did forum meets...











...they'd be a distant second behind Smiffy!! :clap::clap::clap:


Thanks to all my playing companions over the weekend - Sandmagnet, Rosecott, Leftie, Norman, Ray, JustOne, Virtuocity, Wherdiditgo and, of course, Midnight who was on chauffeur duty too. :cheers: 

 Apologies also to all of the above for my lack of restraint in the "verbal self-chastisement" department - there's really no need for that kind of profanity except when stubbing one's toe. 

Congrats to...  ((((full report to follow from head office)))).  




A superb three days' entertainment amongst a great group of fellas (alright, the hotel rabble were OK too. :ears brought together by the maestro.  Thanks again, Smiffy! :thup:

Hope all are home safe and well soon!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2015)

Just got home after dropping Norman and Ewan off.
Too knackered at the moment but will post the full results up here in the morning.
Great meet, superb company.
Thanks everybody


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow, what a weekend.

Firstly, thanks to everyone I played with- you know who you are.

Especially delighted to play with my forum daddy Chrisd and my forum weird uncle James as well as Rob 'me old china' Smif. 

All 16 are a really friendly bunch, even though the guy in the red turban used a lot of naughty language today, "you tart", being a personal favourite.  

Personally played really well tee-to-green over the weekend.  I reckon if I could putt that I could turn the tide on my shocking season.

Smiffy- thanks a million for organising this.  I know it can be a pain and that you can only fully enjoy yourself knowing that everyone else is having a good time.  I think I can speak on behalf of us all when I say that we had a superb few days.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks to all my playing partners and opponents for making it such a great outing.  

Good to see old friends from previous Forum meets and to put faces to names of Forumers that I hadn't met before.  Great bunch of lads.  

Smiffy is a star:thup:

Single room again next year please Smiffy.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 4, 2015)

1st forum meet for me and tbh don't ever see it get beaten on food and company! 
Smithy thanks fella for this:thup:
chris tyvm for the lift and company mate and that huge putt on the last that was the cherry on top.
everyone thanks for your company but especially midnight who was my 1st partner and such a good laugh!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 4, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Thanks to all my playing partners and opponents for making it such a great outing.  

Good to see old friends from previous Forum meets and to put faces to names of Forumers that I hadn't met before.  Great bunch of lads.  

Smiffy is a star:thup:

Single room again next year please Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Bruce!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 4, 2015)

Just got  back  , ducking starving, chilli and six garlic bread been cooked for me. 

What a cracking meet,  met some old faces and some new.
Really enjoyed the company of everyone.  

Look forward to the next one .

Smiffy  thanks for sorting it all out . Hope you feel better mate.

Next time me and Sandmagnet  will bring our A game....


----------



## Leftie (Aug 4, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Well said Bruce!
		
Click to expand...

Was that said with an attempt at an Aussie accent Dave (aka Frank)?

Not sure if your red face was as a result of the sun or, more likely as there was a lot of cloud cover, embarrassment ...........  

Great to meet you mate.  Looking forward to the next time:thup:


----------



## Leftie (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone else get caught in that massive traffic jam on A1(S) between Grantham and Stamford (about 20 miles with little chance of getting off) where the whole stretch was closed due to 2 lorries in an accident and both catching fire?  

Fortunately, after about 1/2 hour we managed to get off and divert via Nottingham on a 50+ mile diversion.

Any traffic police/highway agency peeps on here who can explain why traffic was still being allowed to join this queue _several hours_ after the incident?  


Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

*FINAL RESULTS

CHRIS D                       30 35 37 36 138
LIG                                31 38 35 32 136
WHEREDITGO             28 38 33 36 135
RAY TAYLOR                32 40 34 27 133
NORMAN PORRITT     32 38 28 32 130
GREG LINDLEY           34 31 34 29 128
VIRTUOCITY               29 33 34 31 127
FULL THROTTLE          28 33 32 32 125
SMIFFY                         30 31 35 29 125
EWAN PORRIT            31 35 26 32 124
ROSECOTT                   32 26 33 27 118
DHAN                            29 32 25 29 115
LEFTIE                          25 35 26 27 113
JUSTONE                      23 30 25 24 102
SANDMAGNET             23 30 25 20 98
MIDNIGHT                   20 29 21 24 94

The Ping team scored a total of 967 points, the hoteliers (or scum as they became known) scored 974, so won by 7 points. A closely run contest.
Ray Taylor had the best round of the week-end with his 40 pointer, worst round of the week-end was 20 points, scored by both Midnight and Sandmagnet.
Average points per round worked out to be 30.32.
Congratulations to Chris for winning, and again a big thanks to everybody for making the job nice and easy.
Rob*


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like everyone had a great time, well done Rob, your the "Meet Master" :smirk:

Get some dates ready early for next year as its getting busy already and I'll make sure I stay away from saws and sharp objects 

Well done you Hoteliers :whoo:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*FINAL RESULTS

CHRIS D                       30 35 37 36 138
LIG                                31 38 35 32 136
WHEREDITGO             28 38 33 36 135
RAY TAYLOR                32 40 34 27 133
NORMAN PORRITT     32 38 28 32 130
GREG LINDLEY           34 31 34 29 128
VIRTUOCITY               29 33 34 31 127
FULL THROTTLE          28 33 32 32 125
SMIFFY                         30 31 35 29 125
EWAN PORRIT            31 35 26 32 124
ROSECOTT                   32 26 33 27 118
DHAN                            29 32 25 29 115
LEFTIE                          25 35 26 27 113
JUSTONE                      23 30 25 24 102
SANDMAGNET             23 30 25 20 98
MIDNIGHT                   20 29 21 24 94

The Ping team scored a total of 967 points, the hoteliers (or scum as they became known) scored 974, so won by 7 points. A closely run contest.
Ray Taylor had the best round of the week-end with his 40 pointer, worst round of the week-end was 20 points, scored by both Midnight and Sandmagnet.
Average points per round worked out to be 30.32.
Congratulations to Chris for winning, and again a big thanks to everybody for making the job nice and easy.
Rob*

Click to expand...

Well done pedro!:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Get some dates ready early for next year as its getting busy already and I'll make sure I stay away from saws and sharp objects 

Click to expand...

Have emailed Gainsborough already to say "thank you" Robin and have provisionally asked for the 7th August for next year.
Obviously, for fairness, I am going to have to offer the places to all those that attended this year first.
Should anybody say they can't make it, or subsequently pull out, that/those places will be put up for grabs.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have emailed Gainsborough already to say "thank you" Robin and have provisionally asked for the 7th August for next year.
Obviously, for fairness, I am going to have to offer the places to all those that attended this year first.
Should anybody say they can't make it, or subsequently pull out, that/those places will be put up for grabs.
		
Click to expand...

even as me and midnight did not have the best golf weekend but STILL WON yes please Robert.will not say your nickname that Rubin gave you. :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have emailed Gainsborough already to say "thank you" Robin and have provisionally asked for the 7th August for next year.
Obviously, for fairness, I am going to have to offer the places to all those that attended this year first.
Should anybody say they can't make it, or subsequently pull out, that/those places will be put up for grabs.
		
Click to expand...

Those dates are clear and good for me so should anyone not be able to attend next year or commit in time, I'll put my name forward for first reserve now please :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Those dates are clear and good for me so should anyone not be able to attend next year or commit in time, I'll put my name forward for first reserve now please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Okay mate. Duly noted. I will most probably hear back from Gainsborough today/tomorrow as the girl who deals with the bookings is very quick at responding.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			even as me and midnight did not have the best golf weekend but STILL WON
		
Click to expand...

I can see quite clearly by your scores how you carried your team Geezer
:rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can see quite clearly by your scores how you carried your team Geezer
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Was there to push them on for confidence and keep them chilled out in the zone! Worked on Greg very well after 7 holes:rofl::whoo:


----------



## Midnight (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can see quite clearly by your scores how you carried your team Geezer
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Young Smiffy, 

Mine and Sandmagnet s plan was to play like that  so  as to make it close.  Next year we won't  be as kind to you .....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Understand that Premier Inn are planning on opening a hotel in Gainsborough in the near future.
Will keep an eye on the situation and book the rabble in there if possible.
Got to be better than the place you stayed at this time.


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Understand that Premier Inn are planning on opening a hotel in Gainsborough in the near future.
Will keep an eye on the situation and book the rabble in there if possible.
Got to be better than the place you stayed at this time.


Click to expand...

Did that not turn out to be acceptable then :mmm:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Did that not turn out to be acceptable then :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

If you wanted to stay up past 9 30 pm and have a drink or see another human then no fish


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Did that not turn out to be acceptable then :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw of the bar area and the loo's, I wouldn't have wanted to stay there


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Understand that Premier Inn are planning on opening a hotel in Gainsborough in the near future.
Will keep an eye on the situation and book the rabble in there if possible.
Got to be better than the place you stayed at this time.


Click to expand...

A premier inn would be perfect.  Was just reading that it will have 51 rooms, a restaurant and a bar.  Means that Team Hotel can get a pint at 2145 on a Monday night :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Aug 5, 2015)

It wasn't a case of it bring that bad, my room was clean , bed  comfortable  just no beer available when we got back. Plus no where else in the village  to drink after 21.30


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			A premier inn would be perfect.  Was just reading that it will have 51 rooms, a restaurant and a bar.  Means that Team Hotel can get a pint at 2145 on a Monday night :thup:
		
Click to expand...

or have a pub around the corner open past 10pm dave
Maybe even a curry house that will serve you at the same time:rofl:villia bella would of gave it a run for its moneyeven midnight turned a breakfast down:ears:my room was ok mind you.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2015)

What a great 3 days, our own Golfbeaks.com aka Smiffy certainly knows how to put a trip together.  If he would only sort out the A1, Sandmagnet and I would have not wasted 2++ hours being routed round the houses on the way home!

I always enjoy meeting up with the "old faces" who I see and play with down here but I was lucky enough to have rounds with Midnight, Rosecott, Sandmagnet, Dahn and my own adopted little (?) boy Virtuocity and enjoyed each round, in fact, the only person I haven't played with is Wherediditgo and I hope to rectify that next year

The Ping site at Gainsborough is awesome and has 2 very different, but lovely, courses. The hospitality was spot on and the food and value fantastic. 

All in all a great 3 days! 

Cheers Smiffy!!

I did find a reasonable swing this break and playing decent golf was the icing on the cake and the "Scum" pipping the Ping boys only on the last round was the " hundreds and thousands" on top of the icing on the cake and comes with a full 12 months bragging right!! :whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 5, 2015)

Rumours are that Team Ping have been offered jobs with a local drinks company after showing how well they can bottle things when the pressure is on....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Rumours are that Team Ping have been offered jobs with a local drinks company after showing how well they can bottle things when the pressure is on....
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone from the hotel remember the smug, toothy grins on evenings one and two when Smiffy, smiling like he had a coat hanger in his mouth, announced the team scores ?? They didn't realise that we were just toying with them like a cat does with a mouse!! :lol:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Those dates are clear and good for me so should anyone not be able to attend next year or commit in time, I'll put my name forward for first reserve now please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you're in with a good chance as I'm sure Smiffy has been taking note of some of the remarks from (temporary) members of the scum team.


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Pretty sure you're in with a good chance as I'm sure Smiffy has been taking note of some of the remarks from (temporary) members of the scum team.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, gossip, we all love a bit of gossip, do share....:smirk:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, gossip, we all love a bit of gossip, do share....:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We are (mostly) British and should have a proper and dignified attitude to *winning* and losing - the lucky b******s. Oops, shouldn't have said that.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2015)

rosecott said:



			We are (mostly) British and should have a proper and dignified attitude to *winning* and losing - the lucky b******s. Oops, shouldn't have said that.
		
Click to expand...

We don't need to have a dignified attitude to losing as, well, mmmmmmm, we didn't lose! We were certainly dignified in winning, well we were after a fair few fist pumps!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Pretty sure you're in with a good chance as I'm sure Smiffy has been taking note of some of the remarks from (temporary) members of the scum team.
		
Click to expand...

He can't sack Norman,Jim! That's his best mate .


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We don't need to have a dignified attitude to losing as, well, mmmmmmm, we didn't lose! We were certainly dignified in winning, well we were after a fair few fist pumps!
		
Click to expand...

I think that was being very restrained, I'd have ran around the green naked 

:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think that was being very restrained, I'd have ran around the green naked 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Crikey Robin, I've just puked my Frosties!  oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2015)

I've had some good and bad news from Gainsborough.
The good news is that they have booked us in for the same package on Sunday 7th August next year.
2 rounds on the Park, 2 rounds on the Lakes.
The bad news?????
It's gone up in price.
I knew it would happen.
They couldn't keep the price at Â£150.00 for the 5th year on the trot.
It's gone up a whole Â£10.00

So that's Â£160.00 for the guys staying in the apartments.
Price for the package for the "scum" remains the same though.
Â£125.00 for the 4 rounds of golf and the evening meals.
Form an orderly queue


----------



## Midnight (Aug 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've had some good and bad news from Gainsborough.
The good news is that they have booked us in for the same package on Sunday 7th August next year.
2 rounds on the Park, 2 rounds on the Lakes.
The bad news?????
It's gone up in price.
I knew it would happen.
They couldn't keep the price at Â£150.00 for the 5th year on the trot.
It's gone up a whole Â£10.00

So that's Â£160.00 for the guys staying in the apartments.
Price for the package for the "scum" remains the same though.
Â£125.00 for the 4 rounds of golf and the evening meals.
Form an orderly queue


Click to expand...

Yes please mate.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes please rob!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 7, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Yes please rob!
		
Click to expand...

The dream team are up and running  again  mate.&#128518;


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2015)

Midnight said:



			The dream team are up and running  again  mate.&#128518;
		
Click to expand...

s mate! I wonder if Pedro will defend his title?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			s mate! I wonder if Pedro will defend his title?
		
Click to expand...

You can be sure of that Essex Boy!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You can be sure of that Essex Boy!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that  mate. Look forward to another  round  mate.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Glad to hear that  mate. Look forward to another  round  mate.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I really enjoyed that round with you


----------



## Leftie (Aug 7, 2015)

Dhan and I are up for it Rob.:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 7, 2015)

I'll be there as long as I'm still breathing.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You can be sure of that Essex Boy!
		
Click to expand...

Time for you to go to the Wild West for a new set of Spurs old bean:clap:


----------



## LIG (Aug 7, 2015)

Regretably, due to unforseen circumstances...





























I'll still be able to make it. :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2015)

LIG said:



			Regretably, due to unforseen circumstances...



I'll still be able to make it. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Will you be moderating your language next year??


----------



## rosecott (Aug 7, 2015)

LIG said:



			Regretably, due to unforseen circumstances...
I'll still be able to make it. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Will you be moderating your language next year??
		
Click to expand...

That was very mild this year as he was on a final warning after last year.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 7, 2015)

I would love to attend as long as you are happy to have me and that Chris learns some Scottish between now and then so that we can communicate better.

Might be better starting a new, fresh thread.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			and that Chris learns some Scottish between now and then so that we can communicate better.
		
Click to expand...


Hock eye the knew


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in, but the wife isn't happy with the price increase.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 7, 2015)

Where else could she get you out of her hair for best part of 3 days for Â£160??????  Seems like a no brainer to me.  



full_throttle said:



			I'm in, but the wife isn't happy with the price increase.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LIG (Aug 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Will you be moderating your language next year??
		
Click to expand...

If by moderation you mean will the juicier exclamations be muttered a little less audiably then the answer is..."I'll try"; but I do like tarts!  Lemon tart, strawberry tart, vanilla tart, ...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2015)

I have emailed Premier Inns as I understand that they are opening a new hotel in Gainsborough which, location wise, would be perfect for "team scum".
Only problem is cost....looking at their other hotels in the area, a two night stay is likely to be well over Â£100.00 which is a lot more than you paid at The George.
Up to you lads.

So far, everybody who came this year has confirmed they want to go again next August.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiffy please register me as a reserve, many thanks.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiffy, I'm going to email Black Horse Inn in Blyton.  Much nicer accommodation IMO and only 7 mins away by car.  This would make taxis a more viable option from Gainsborough.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Smiffy, I'm going to email Black Horse Inn in Blyton.  Much nicer accommodation IMO and only 7 mins away by car.  This would make taxis a more viable option from Gainsborough.
		
Click to expand...


But can they accommodate 8 mate?
The other thing is I have Capt Ron and Fish (who both had to pull out this year for different reasons) who still want to come along but I can't kick anybody out who came at the last minute, it's just not fair.
Do we extend this to try to get another 8 players so we have 24 in total and have 3 teams of 8?
Then we have the logistics of accommodation and other people bombing out at the last minute, as we had this year.
I don't like letting anybody down


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But can they accommodate 8 mate?
The other thing is I have Capt Ron and Fish (who both had to pull out this year for different reasons) who still want to come along but I can't kick anybody out who came at the last minute, it's just not fair.
Do we extend this to try to get another 8 players so we have 24 in total and have 3 teams of 8?
Then we have the logistics of accommodation and other people bombing out at the last minute, as we had this year.
I don't like letting anybody down
		
Click to expand...

24 is ok with me mare sorry I mean mate!


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			But can they accommodate 8 mate?
		
Click to expand...

I think so.  I'm sure there's about 6 annexes with twin beds set up.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 8, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			24 is ok with me mare sorry I mean mate!
		
Click to expand...

24 would be good but then you really need around 28-30 people to state an intention to go, accounting for the inevitable cancellations.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2015)

Dave is there a bed and breakfast called the ivy? Near the course if the black hoarse is a no go.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			24 would be good but then you really need around 28-30 people to state an intention to go, accounting for the inevitable cancellations.
		
Click to expand...

If I get 24 people who pay a big enough deposit, I don't think they'll pull out.
When I say "big enough" I do mean about Â£100.00 each and paid on the basis that they'll lose it if they have to pull out without a _*good*_ reason.
Obviously if they pull out, but can find somebody else _*themselves*_ to take their place, then that deposit will be passed on, but I'm buggered if _*I'm *_going to bust my balls looking for replacements again.
If they have a genuine interest in attending, I don't think they'll mind shelling out Â£100.00.
I'm sorry if I sound a bit "bullish" over this, but I get it all the time and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 8, 2015)

RIr 



Smiffy said:



			If I get 24 people who pay a big enough deposit, I don't think they'll pull out.
When I say "big enough" I do mean about Â£100.00 each and paid on the basis that they'll lose it if they have to pull out without a _*good*_ reason.
Obviously if they pull out, but can find somebody else _*themselves*_ to take their place, then that deposit will be passed on, but I'm buggered if _*I'm *_going to bust my balls looking for replacements again.
If they have a genuine interest in attending, I don't think they'll mind shelling out Â£100.00.
I'm sorry if I sound a bit "bullish" over this, but I get it all the time and it annoys the hell out of me.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned Rob, if you're organising  things it's your call on how, when etc.   also, the golf club was quite busy and we would need a fair bit longer tee reservations for 24


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning Pedro.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			RIr 

As far as I'm concerned Rob, if you're organising  things it's your call on how, when etc.   also, the golf club was quite busy and we would need a fair bit longer tee reservations for 24
		
Click to expand...

While aware that I may be accused of wanting to stem the flood of riff-raff into this event, I do think that 16 is an ideal number. 16 at one table for dinner meant that you had a chance to see everyone in a pleasant social situation and could listen to (or ignore) everyone's opinion on all kind of topics. You also have a reasonable chance of getting to play with more than half of the group. Most importantly it would be another 8 people after a sniff of my precious shiraz.

For Smiffy, increasing the numbers by 50% will probably double that amount of organisational headaches and, as Chris mentioned, another 2 teetimes could produce more issues.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 8, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Morning Pedro.
		
Click to expand...

I bet that you're the "Pedro" next year!!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning everyone, I just got home last night.

Thanks to all, had a brilliant time and congrats to ChrisD and the 'scum' team for their winning scores.

Jeeeeez that was some bad golf, probably as bad as it's ever been, I have had a massive pain under my left shoulder blade for the past 4 days but booked into the hospital on monday morning to see the fizzio.

You guys (yes all of you) really are top drawer company both on and off the course.
I think the only 'new' person (to me) was Sandmagnet and he fitted right in as he's a natural bell end  

As total garbage as my golf was I enjoyed every round, even though every single person seemed to win Â£5 off me :angry:

Unfortunately I'll be there next year to win my money back you thieves!! That money is just on loan!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2015)

You sure you did not throw your arm our on the tea cup or swan ride James? Bell end? Very tame for you!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 8, 2015)

I played Centurion Saturday then the 4 rounds at Ping, then walked miles round Alton towers Weds and Thurs and miles round Warwick Castle Friday..... my reward is that I'm going to dig up a tree stump for a customer in 2hrs time    I'm knackered!

Was a pleasure meeting you mate, (and losing a Â£5 to you) you fit right in with us other 'knobs'


----------



## chrisd (Aug 8, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Morning everyone, I just got home last night.
		
Click to expand...

3 days to drive home - I had a car like that once!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2015)

rosecott said:



			While aware that I may be accused of wanting to stem the flood of riff-raff into this event, I do think that 16 is an ideal number. 16 at one table for dinner meant that you had a chance to see everyone in a pleasant social situation and could listen to (or ignore) everyone's opinion on all kind of topics. You also have a reasonable chance of getting to play with more than half of the group. Most importantly it would be another 8 people after a sniff of my precious shiraz.

For Smiffy, increasing the numbers by 50% will probably double that amount of organisational headaches and, as Chris mentioned, another 2 teetimes could produce more issues.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what Jim?
You're most probably right
We'll leave it at the 16 mate. I said myself that it seemed the "ideal" number


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I have had a massive pain under my left shoulder blade for the past 4 days
		
Click to expand...

Unlike 9 players who complained of a massive pain in their arse for about 4.5 hours each day.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Unfortunately I'll be there next year
		
Click to expand...

Hi James.
Just thought I'd give you the results of my "ring round" poll....
8 people want you to go back next year.
7 people don't.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 9, 2015)

:rofl:



Smiffy said:



			Hi James.
Just thought I'd give you the results of my "ring round" poll....
8 people want you to go back next year.
7 people don't.


Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why *YOU'RE* laughing.
*None* of the other 15 wanted *you* to go back.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't know why *YOU'RE* laughing.
*None* of the other 15 wanted *you* to go back.


Click to expand...

:ears::clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2015)

Could you have a clear out please Frank. I can't slip anything into your inbox.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Could you have a clear out please Frank. I can't slip anything into your inbox.


Click to expand...

can you stop trying to groom me for that strange club you want to take me too?:ears: Sorry been jumping up and down after going 2 nil up against the goonies.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 9, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Sorry been jumping up and down after going 2 nil up against the goonies.
		
Click to expand...

calm down - it's only Arsenal, not like it's a decent side you're playing!!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			calm down - it's only Arsenal, not like it's a decent side you're playing!!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::clap::cheers:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 9, 2015)

Black Horse (Blyton) reply:

_Good Afternoon

We are currently reviewing our rates for 2016 and all discounts will be via on-line booking

The pub closes at 10.30 on a Monday and Sunday evenings and 11.30 Tues, wed, thur and midnight Friday and Saturday

At the moment we have only 2 twin rooms but can provide a double sofa bed for use in one of the other rooms._

May have to look elsewhere.  To be honest, I can't see anything being more suitable than Premier Inn- IF it opens in time.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 9, 2015)

Only other one I saw was the Beckett arm's Dave.other then that premier inn if built as you said. Happy to go with whatever the other7 are happy with.


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2015)

These lodges are 11 miles away (20 minutes), I found them the last time I was looking for accommodation. 

http://www.golfsocietybreaks.co.uk/pine_lodges.php


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			These lodges are 11 miles away (20 minutes), I found them the last time I was looking for accommodation. 

http://www.golfsocietybreaks.co.uk/pine_lodges.php

Click to expand...

I think they would work out more expensive than booking a pub as we did this year Robin.
Plus they have facilities that simply won't be used. 
All the lads require are beds for the night. Breakfast can be taken at the golf club if necessary.
Also, looking on the Premier Inns website, guide prices indicate that a two night stay at any one of their hotels is going to also be a lot more expensive than what was paid this year.
I think that The George is looking the "only" option again if I'm totally honest.
If the scum team are in agreement I can contact the owner again to reserve the rooms????
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Only other one I saw was the Beckett arm's Dave.other then that premier inn if built as you said.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said above Frank, I think the Premier Inn (if it is built in time, which I would think it will be), will be quite a bit more expensive.
The Beckett Arms looks okay but according to their website they only have 2 twin bedded rooms, the rest are doubles (no singles listed), although they do show a tariff for single occupancy. 
http://www.beckett-arms.co.uk/accomodation/

I have sent them an email to find out what the state of play is with their expansion work at the moment and to try to find out prices.
Good thing is, that this place is only 3 miles away from the club so would obviously be a lot easier than travelling to and from The George.
Gets good reviews too!
Will keep you updated.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think they would work out more expensive than booking a pub as we did this year Robin.
Plus they have facilities that simply won't be used. 
All the lads require are beds for the night. Breakfast can be taken at the golf club if necessary.
Also, looking on the Premier Inns website, guide prices indicate that a two night stay at any one of their hotels is going to also be a lot more expensive than what was paid this year.
I think that The George is looking the "only" option again if I'm totally honest.
If the scum team are in agreement I can contact the owner again to reserve the rooms????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

When I priced these up last time it worked out at Â£59pp for the 2 nights! their self catering so your only paying for the beds per se but can cook your own breakie if you want!

I'm unlikely to get a spot anyway if everyone returns so was just trying to help with another option..


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm unlikely to get a spot anyway if everyone returns so was just trying to help with another option..
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't knocking you mate, and thanks for the heads up.
Problem you have is that some of the guys want single rooms, which kind of messes up the idea of sharing one of the lodges.
As I say, I have been in contact with the Beckett Arms, which looks ideally situated if they can accommodate us, but will keep the lodges in mind.
Cheers ears


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Like I said above Frank, I think the Premier Inn (if it is built in time, which I would think it will be), will be quite a bit more expensive.
The Beckett Arms looks okay but according to their website they only have 2 twin bedded rooms, the rest are doubles (no singles listed), although they do show a tariff for single occupancy. 
http://www.beckett-arms.co.uk/accomodation/

I have sent them an email to find out what the state of play is with their expansion work at the moment and to try to find out prices.
Good thing is, that this place is only 3 miles away from the club so would obviously be a lot easier than travelling to and from The George.
Gets good reviews too!
Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm in mate :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2015)

I've heard back from Premier Inns and they are basically denying any knowledge of a new hotel opening up in Gainsborough.
So it looks like either the Beckett Arms or The George


----------



## Midnight (Aug 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I've heard back from Premier Inns and they are basically denying any knowledge of a new hotel opening up in Gainsborough.
So it looks like either the Beckett Arms or The George
		
Click to expand...

thats not what the local rag said. Mate i am happy to stay anywhere. 

As a poss idea could Gainsborough  give us a total for breakfast in the price as well ? If not no probs just pay as we go.

Well done so far though young Rob.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2015)

Midnight said:



			As a poss idea could Gainsborough  give us a total for breakfast in the price as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Knowing them, we'd get it for Â£2 a day.  Good call.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2015)

Midnight said:



			As a poss idea could Gainsborough  give us a total for breakfast in the price as well ? If not no probs just pay as we go.

Well done so far though young Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Good call,


----------



## rosecott (Aug 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Could you have a clear out please Frank. I can't slip anything into your inbox.


Click to expand...

Be frank Smiffy, is there something going on we should know about?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2015)

Midnight said:



			As a poss idea could Gainsborough  give us a total for breakfast in the price as well ? If not no probs just pay as we go.
		
Click to expand...

I can try for you Guy, but let's see what the Beckett Arms come back with first.
I know a few of you weren't impressed with the breakfast at the George, but the Beckett gets very good reviews.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can try for you Guy, but let's see what the Beckett Arms come back with first.
I know a few of you weren't impressed with the breakfast at the George, but the Beckett gets very good reviews.
Will keep you posted.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2015)

Have phoned the Beckett Arms this morning, really nice lady has accommodation for everybody and will do a better deal for single occupancy over double!
She has 2 twin bedded rooms and 6 doubles, price for all of these will be Â£45.00 per night (single occupancy as I say).
No breakfast option at the moment as the place is being done up but she may be able to offer breakfast by the time we get there.
I'm quite happy to just leave it at booking the accommodation and contact the golf club to see how much they will charge for the breakfast there if you prefer.
So that will be Â£90.00 for a two night stay at the Beckett Arms _*without*_ food but with _*single *_occupancy. Cheaper than Premier Inns.
The other good thing about this place is it is literally 3 miles down the road from the Golf club... much more convenient.
Let me know if this sounds okay and I'll book it.
Rob


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have phoned the Beckett Arms this morning, really nice lady has accommodation for everybody and will do a better deal for single occupancy over double!
She has 2 twin bedded rooms and 6 doubles, price for all of these will be Â£45.00 per night (single occupancy as I say).
No breakfast option at the moment as the place is being done up but she may be able to offer breakfast by the time we get there.
I'm quite happy to just leave it at booking the accommodation and contact the golf club to see how much they will charge for the breakfast there if you prefer.
So that will be Â£90.00 for a two night stay at the Beckett Arms _*without*_ food but with _*single *_occupancy. Cheaper than Premier Inns.
The other good thing about this place is it is literally 3 miles down the road from the Golf club... much more convenient.
Let me know if this sounds okay and I'll book it.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok with this option Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			I'm ok with this option Rob!
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed the golf club to get a price on Full English breakfast for you all.
You know it makes sense Rodney


----------



## Midnight (Aug 11, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			I'm ok with this option Rob!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on  for me young Rob.  Well done mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Spot on  for me young Rob.  Well done mate.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 11, 2015)

Book it Danno!  3 miles in a taxi is nothing.

Oh, can you possibly see if they can do me a room for the Saturday as well?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2015)

Gainsborough have confirmed that they can provide full English breakfast each morning for Â£7.50 each.
The Beckett have emailed me back to confirm they are holding the rooms for us, and I have no doubt they will be able to provide one for you on the Saturday too Dave.
They also serve beer until 12.30am!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Gainsborough have confirmed that they can provide full English breakfast each morning for Â£7.50 each.
The Beckett have emailed me back to confirm they are holding the rooms for us, and I have no doubt they will be able to provide one for you on the Saturday too Dave.
They also serve beer until 12.30am!


Click to expand...

Nice one rob:thup: you don't hang about!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Gainsborough have confirmed that they can provide full English breakfast each morning for Â£7.50 each.
The Beckett have emailed me back to confirm they are holding the rooms for us, and I have no doubt they will be able to provide one for you on the Saturday too Dave.
They also serve beer until 12.30am!


Click to expand...

Your a star Rob!

So can we start the banter for next year now?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2015)

I will send the required deposit to Gainsborough for the actual week-end but will be requiring Â£25.00 per person deposit from all those staying at The Beckett.
If you require my bank details again, please PM me and I'll send them to you.
So just to confirm...... 
The total cost (to the flatdwellers) is Â£160.00.
The total cost (to the scum) is Â£125.00 plus Â£15.00 for breakfasts and Â£90.00 each for accommodation.
I won't need any further payments until much later in the year.
Rob


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will send the required deposit to Gainsborough for the actual week-end but will be requiring Â£25.00 per person deposit from all those staying at The Beckett.
If you require my bank details again, please PM me and I'll send them to you.
So just to confirm...... 
The total cost (to the flatdwellers) is Â£160.00.
The total cost (to the scum) is Â£125.00 plus Â£15.00 for breakfasts and Â£90.00 each for accommodation.
I won't need any further payments until much later in the year.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

 Ok to do Friday Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Ok to do Friday Rob?
		
Click to expand...


No mad rush Frank. Leave it a couple of week and I will PM everybody when I need it mate.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No mad rush Frank. Leave it a couple of week and I will PM everybody when I need it mate.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate thanks for the sorting out of it all again!


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2016)

Has a new thread started for this, if not, can this be rebooted and some names listed.

As Rob stated, priority is rightly going to all those that played last year which I had to pull out of injured, I still have the new dates clear for this year but I'd like to know ASAP if I need to save them or not.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Has a new thread started for this, if not, can this be rebooted and some names listed.
As Rob stated, priority is rightly going to all those that played last year which I had to pull out of injured, I still have the new dates clear for this year but I'd like to know ASAP if I need to save them or not.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate
 I won't start another thread for fear of clogging up the system! But you're right, priority will be given to those that attended last year.
I appreciate that you would really like to come along this year mate, and you have my assurance that should anyone drop out, you will be the first to know.
We are going up on Sunday 7th August this year.

*
FLATS

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Ray Taylor
4. Dhan
5. Rosecott
6. LIG
7. Full Throttle
8. JustOne

Hotel

1. Chrisd
2. Norman Porritt
3. Ewan Porritt
4. Greg Lindley
5. Virtuocity
6. Whereditgo
7. Sandmagnet
8. Midnight*


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2016)

Can we start to get some confirmations then please guys, if you definitely can or can't go please shout up :thup:   
*
FLATS*

1. Smiffy (confirmed)
2. Leftie
3. Ray Taylor
4. Dhan
5. Rosecott
6. LIG
7. Full Throttle
8. JustOne

*Hotel*

1. Chrisd
2. Norman Porritt
3. Ewan Porritt
4. Greg Lindley
5. Virtuocity
6. Whereditgo
7. Sandmagnet
8. Midnight


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can we start to get some confirmations then please guys, if you definitely can or can't go please shout up :thup:   



Click to expand...

Robin
 I think the only one that's a little "iffy" at the moment is Frank (Sandmagnent) due to his dodgy knee.
I haven't seen much of Ray, Greg, Norman or Ewan lately, but last time I spoke to them they all confirmed their attendance for this year.
I will do a little digging around.
As I say, I will keep you posted mate.
Rob


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi rob I'm still up for this :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm still in, revenge will be sweet


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			I'm still in, revenge will be sweet
		
Click to expand...

......... and also, most unlikely!


----------



## Leftie (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry Robin.

Dhan and I are still OK for this.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2016)

Have heard back from everybody who went last year Robin and they are all planning to be there this year.
The only "iffy" ones are Frank (who is waiting to hear about an op on his knee), and Midnight (who won't know for sure until May whether he can definitely make it or not but at the moment it's looking 90% certain he will be there).
Like I say, you are first reserve mate. Just keep the 7th/8th/9th August free for a while longer


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jan 2, 2016)

i wouldnt mind being a reserve too Smiffy since I am a member if thats ok.

Think of the bar discounts


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Think of the bar discounts 

Click to expand...

We're all teetotal geezer &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;

But you're second reserve.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 2, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Think of the bar discounts 

Click to expand...

Well.  If you are paying .......... :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Well.  If you are paying .......... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Where the hell did you get that avatar????


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Where the hell did you get that avatar????


Click to expand...

It's a selfie rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			It's a selfie rob.
		
Click to expand...

Well if it is, he's upstairs this year


----------



## Leftie (Jan 3, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			It's a selfie rob.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh!  I was having a bad day Bruce


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Yeh!  I was having a bad day Bruce
		
Click to expand...

IT looked like one of your better days !  :smirk:


----------



## Leftie (Jan 3, 2016)

sez the man who actually looks like his avatar:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2016)

Leftie said:



			sez the man who actually looks like his avatar:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You losers from last year are just so bitter and twisted!  :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2016)

All those staying at the Beckett Arms should have received a PM this evening.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			All those staying at the Beckett Arms should have received a PM this evening.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Received and answered thanks Smiffy!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Smiffy.

Anyone else staying the Saturday?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Thanks Smiffy.

Anyone else staying the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone will be mate. I know the lads from this neck of the woods (the bulk) are driving up on the Sunday morning.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2016)

Just to confirm the costings....

Ping dwellers Â£160.00 all in
Scum Â£125.00 + Â£15.00 each for the two breakfasts at the club = Â£140.00 (incs. evening meals) + accommodation costs (Â£90.00) at the Beckett Arms so Â£230.00 in total.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

Can send now if that's easier?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Can send now if that's easier?
		
Click to expand...

Entirely up to you but I'm in absolutely no hurry for it.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2016)

Just to confirm that deposits have been paid to both the Becketts Arms and the Golf Club.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2016)

Rob, just an idea. 

Do the golf club players want to pay into a pool, monthly, the money to that they are likely to owe the Scum at the end of the trip ?? Just an idea. :smirk:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

Our captin is on the front foot:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jan 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Rob, just an idea. 

Do the golf club players want to pay into a pool, monthly, the money to that they are likely to owe the Scum at the end of the trip ?? Just an idea. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You could possibly end up in a pool - that large one on the Lakes 6th hole.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

rosecott said:



			You could possibly end up in a pool - that large one on the Lakes 6th hole.
		
Click to expand...

 Blimey Jim your such a mild mannered on the course and around the dinner table and now you have gone all joe Pesci on us


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



 Blimey Jim your such a mild mannered on the course and around the dinner table and now you have gone all joe Pesci on us

Click to expand...

He's only trying to protect his pension Frank!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			He's only trying to protect his pension Frank!
		
Click to expand...

There is something about that team and their tempers Chris! Especially Rodger who just forgets your even there! Glad the pub team are all happy go lucky people.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			There is something about that team and their tempers Chris! Especially Rodger who just forgets your even there! Glad the pub team are all happy go lucky people.
		
Click to expand...

I just loved the way we let them go on the first two days then gently reeled them in - like Smiffy with a carp on the hook!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I just loved the way we let them go on the first two days then gently reeled them in - like Smiffy with a carp on the hook!
		
Click to expand...

I heard he blanks at fishing! But saying that he does love the water on a few of them par 3s


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

Due to the proximity of the hotel, I may have a couple of drinks this year.  That's got to be worth at least 15 points to Team Ping, surely?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Due to the proximity of the hotel, I may have a couple of drinks this year.  That's got to be worth at least 15 points to Team Ping, surely?
		
Click to expand...

15 points? Surely that's your total points gone.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

rosecott said:



			15 points? Surely that's your total points gone.
		
Click to expand...

That hurts.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2016)

Unfortunately, Dave, (Virtuocity), has contacted me, and sadly he has had to pull out now. 
This has paved the way for Fish to become a "scummer" so the two teams now look like this.....

*
TEAM GAINSBOROUGH

1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. RAY TAYLOR
5. LIG
6. ROSECOTT
7. FULL THROTTLE
8. JUST ONE

TEAM SCUM

1. MIDNIGHT
2. SANDMAGNET
3. CHRISD
4. FISH
5. NORMAN PORRITT
6. EWAN PORRIT
7. GREG LINDLEY
8. WHEREDITGO


*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anybody fancy coming along to this and joining "team scum"....
Unfortunately somebody has had to withdraw.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Does anybody fancy coming along to this and joining "team scum"....
Unfortunately somebody has had to withdraw.


Click to expand...

Should that not be reigning champs you old twonk!#teamhotel


----------



## dan2844 (Apr 7, 2016)

i would be interested in this potentially, i know im asking alot but is there any chance of a breakdown quickly of whats happening? is it 36 holes per day for the Sunday and Monday? i think i might me getting confused haha.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			i would be interested in this potentially, i know im asking alot but is there any chance of a breakdown quickly of whats happening? is it 36 holes per day for the Sunday and Monday? i think i might me getting confused haha.
		
Click to expand...

18 holes Sunday afternoon, 36 on Monday and 18 holes again on Tuesday morning, leaving the course around 2pm.
If you want to know more, send me a PM and I will fill you in with the cost details Dan.
Rob


----------



## Midnight (Apr 7, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			i would be interested in this potentially, i know im asking alot but is there any chance of a breakdown quickly of whats happening? is it 36 holes per day for the Sunday and Monday? i think i might me getting confused haha.
		
Click to expand...

Mate,

It is well worth going, courses are great, food and company is also great and you will be on the winning team.&#128513;


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2016)

Have now got the replacement player......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2016)

*team gainsborough

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Ray taylor
5. Lig
6. Rosecott
7. Full throttle
8. Just one

team scum

1. Shaun o'connel
2. Sandmagnet
3. Chrisd
4. Fish
5. Norman porritt
6. Ewan porrit
7. Greg lindley
8. Whereditgo*


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*team gainsborough

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. Ray taylor
5. Lig
6. Rosecott
7. Full throttle
8. Just one

team scum

1. Shaun o'connel
2. Sandmagnet
3. Chrisd
4. Fish
5. Norman porritt
6. Ewan porrit
7. Greg lindley
8. Whereditgo*

Click to expand...

Will Frank be OK for this?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Will Frank be OK for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Will Frank be OK for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes robin op is on June 13 so plenty of time to get bionic leg working. And after last year I'd come along just for the laugh it was but I will be in winning team like last year! As Dave says once in team hotel always teamhotel :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2016)

*TEAM GAINSBOROUGH

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Captain Ron
4. Ray taylor
5. Lig
6. Rosecott
7. Full throttle
8. Just one

TEAM SCUM

1. Shaun o'connel
2. Sandmagnet
3. Chrisd
4. Fish
5. Norman porritt
6. Ewan porrit
7. Greg lindley
8. Whereditgo

Unfortunately, Dhan has double booked himself so Captain Ron has now re-appeared!!

*


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*TEAM GAINSBOROUGH

1. Smiffy
2. Leftie
3. Captain Ron
4. Ray taylor
5. Lig
6. Rosecott
7. Full throttle
8. Just one

TEAM SCUM

1. Shaun o'connel
2. Sandmagnet
3. Chrisd
4. Fish
5. Norman porritt
6. Ewan porrit
7. Greg lindley
8. Whereditgo

Unfortunately, Dhan has double booked himself so Captain Ron has now re-appeared!!

*

Click to expand...

Getting worried and bringing in the ringer's already 

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2016)

*Have sent texts and PM's out to everybody attending as it's time to draw the money in lads.
Â£160.00 required from everybody.... that's full payment if you are staying at the club, there is a small balance to pay for those staying at the "hotel" but this can paid on the day.
The Â£160.00 for hotel dwellers is made up of Â£125.00 for the trip, Â£15.00 extra for the breakfasts (to be taken at the club this year) and the Â£25.00 I have already paid as deposit per room to the hotel.
Any questions please ask.
Rob


TEAM GAINSBOROUGH

1. Smiffy  Paid in full
2. Leftie   Paid in full
3. Captain Ron
4. Ray taylor
5. Lig
6. Rosecott
7. Full throttle
8. Just one

TEAM SCUM

1. Shaun o'connel
2. Sandmagnet
3. Chrisd
4. Fish
5. Norman porritt
6. Ewan porrit
7. Greg lindley
8. Whereditgo*


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2016)

I've sent you the money Smiffy.

Can't wait to get up there and help teach the 'howlies' a lesson


----------



## JustOne (Jul 11, 2016)

Will get money to you in next couple of days..... this is coming up FAST :thup:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 18, 2016)

Money sent over today rob:thup: have not hit a ball in months and won't play till I tee it up at this meet4 right will be the call or air shot!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 18, 2016)

Me and Shaun need/ would like a buggy for all 4 rounds please rob as knee won't take that walking just yet.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Me and Shaun need/ would like a buggy for all 4 rounds please rob as knee won't take that walking just yet.
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely want a buggy for the Monday and will be quite happy to have one for both the other days. We can mix and match if there are others wanting buggies.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm definitely wanting one for the Monday. And most probably Sunday at Tuesday too


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm lazy do need a buggy on all 3 days. My PP (just one) will come along for the ride too.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm definitely wanting one for the Monday. And most probably Sunday at Tuesday too


Click to expand...

Might be an idea to do a draw in advance when we see who wants to be in a buggy. It will save messing about when we get there on Sunday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Might be an idea to do a draw in advance when we see who wants to be in a buggy. It will save messing about when we get there on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea Jim.
Let me know when it's done


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd like a buggy for Monday please, happy to make up the numbers on other days if needed, otherwise I'll be carrying


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 19, 2016)

rosecott said:



			I'll definitely want a buggy for the Monday and will be quite happy to have one for both the other days. We can mix and match if there are others wanting buggies.
		
Click to expand...

Yep worked well last year Jim. And tbh Ray,rob, Norman are hitting early 70s now so they can't walk to far. Who won last year btw?? I'm hearing our captin Chris is gunning for 2 in a row!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			I'm hearing our captin Chris is gunning for 2 in a row!
		
Click to expand...

Chris who?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chris who?
		
Click to expand...

chris who you.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Yep worked well last year Jim. And tbh Ray,rob, Norman are hitting early 70s now so they can't walk to far. Who won last year btw?? I'm hearing our captin Chris is gunning for 2 in a row!
		
Click to expand...

Any more of that and you'll be walking - well, hobbling.

From past experience we will definitely have to book for the Sunday. So, can anyone else apart from those who have already posted either PM me or post and I'll book buggies. I'll then do a randomish draw for Sunday attempting to put pairs in buggies and 4-balls with 2 scum and 2 gentlemen in them.

So far, then, for buggies on Sunday:

Lazy Captainron, me, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Smiffy (?) full_throttle (if needed).


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			chris who you.
		
Click to expand...

Who me? Why?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Who me? Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because,because,because .


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Because,because,because .
		
Click to expand...

This could be more onerous than the Labour Party leadership vote!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			This could be more onerous than the Labour Party leadership vote!
		
Click to expand...

Ok captin


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Ok captin
		
Click to expand...

Did I blink and miss the vote?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Did I blink and miss the vote?
		
Click to expand...

Remember how you felt last year watching knobs face as he counted the scores? That's why!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Remember how you felt last year watching knobs face as he counted the scores? That's why!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh that was a lovely moment!  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2016)

Paid :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			Paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will go through my bank statement and update the thread at some point Robin.
Have a stinking (and I mean _*stinking*_) cold at the moment, can't be arsed....


----------



## irip (Jul 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I will go through my bank statement and update the thread at some point Robin.
Have a stinking (and I mean _*stinking*_) cold at the moment, can't be arsed....
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as this thread was started by you, and is titled who's man enough that is quite ironic.

Obviously not you, time to man up would be a better title


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Smiffy (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## full_throttle (Jul 24, 2016)

WARNING!!! I've just purchased some new clubs, so I could be terrible (as usual) or I might resemble a golfer.

No prizes for correctly guessing which will turn up  :swing:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm going to need to put in some practice for this. I'm woefully out of nick. Still good enough to clean you lads up off 12.5 though


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			WARNING!!! I've just purchased some new clubs, so I could be terrible (as usual) or I might resemble a golfer.

No prizes for correctly guessing which will turn up  :swing:
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			I'm going to need to put in some practice for this. I'm woefully out of nick. Still good enough to clean you lads up off 12.5 though
		
Click to expand...

The Ping boys getting their excuses in early!! :lol:


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The Ping boys getting their excuses in early!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Let them talk themselves into defeat mate,  we'll put them to the sword come what may, I can smell blood already &#128540;


----------



## LIG (Jul 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			Let them talk themselves into defeat mate,  we'll put them to the sword come what may, I can smell blood already &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Smell blood?    
Sounds like Fishy's lopped of his finger OFF this time!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2016)

Those new boys like stirring stuff up. They got lucky once and they're giving it large. They've not played cribbage with the old boys after 2 bottles of red wine, several jalapeÃ±o loaves, half a bottle of single malt and 2 hours of Smiffys fishing tales. 

Blooming amateurs


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Those new boys like stirring stuff up. They got lucky once and they're giving it large. They've not played cribbage with the old boys after 2 bottles of red wine, several jalapeÃ±o loaves, half a bottle of single malt and 2 hours of Smiffys fishing tales. 

Blooming amateurs
		
Click to expand...

A quiet night then, I'm traditionally the last to go to bed on most if not all overnight meets, hanging in the morning helps my alignment and I think less over the ball, so I always play better ðŸ˜‚ so bring it on ðŸºðŸŒ


----------



## Captainron (Jul 25, 2016)

What are the tee times on the Tuesday please Rob?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			So far, then, for buggies on Sunday:

Lazy Captainron, me, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Smiffy (?) full_throttle (if needed).
		
Click to expand...

Having heard nothing from anyone else I will go ahead and book 3 buggies for all 3 days for those mentioned above. When I've got that confirmed I will feed the names into my Handicapmaster software and do a random draw for Sunday - with a little tweaking to put the two Captains out first, put buggy pairs together and try to put 2 scum and 2 gentlemen in each group.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 25, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Having heard nothing from anyone else I will go ahead and book 3 buggies for all 3 days for those mentioned above. When I've got that confirmed I will feed the names into my Handicapmaster software and do a random draw for Sunday - with a little tweaking to put the two Captains out first, put buggy pairs together and try to put 2 scum and 2 gentlemen in each group.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Ray want a buggy for all rounds last time Jim? Think we had four and they was always used mate. And I will defo need one for all four rounds and so will my mate Shaun as if ok I will play with him in first round on Sunday as we are both team hotel/ champions!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2016)

I will deffo want a buggy for all four rounds... and if I don't feel any better than I do now, I'll need a hearse for the drive home.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 25, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I will deffo want a buggy for all four rounds... and if I don't feel any better than I do now, I'll need a hearse for the drive home.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy

Can you check with Ray that he wants to buggy?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 25, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I will deffo want a buggy for all four rounds... and if I don't feel any better than I do now, I'll need a hearse for the drive home.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't go in the lake in France to land a fish did you?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 25, 2016)

I could be persuaded to share a buggy on Monday - either morning or afternoon or both.  Definitely not too old yet not to walk on Sunday and Tuesday.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2016)

Leftie said:



			I could be persuaded to share a buggy on Monday - either morning or afternoon or both.  Definitely not too old yet not to walk on Sunday and Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I might take a similar view!


----------



## LIG (Jul 26, 2016)

Jim - I'm planning on buggy just for the 36 holes on Monday and walking the other rounds. Although I might be persuaded to share a buggy for those too if necessary! 

Thanks for volunteering to be the "caddiemaster"!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Smiffy

Can you check with Ray that he wants to buggy?
		
Click to expand...

Ray has come back to me to confirm that he wants a buggy for all day on the Monday mate.
x


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			You didn't go in the lake in France to land a fish did you?
		
Click to expand...

No mate.
I guess you're referring to Weils Disease yeah?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2016)

Captainron said:



			What are the tee times on the Tuesday please Rob?
		
Click to expand...

1st tee is booked from 8.58 mate.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 26, 2016)

Right. Iâ€™m going ahead to book buggies based on what has been posted.

Sunday â€“ 3 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wants to walk)

Monday - 5 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor, FullThrottle, Leftie, Lig, ChrisD

Tuesday -3 buggies -  CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wantsto walk)


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 26, 2016)

rosecott said:



Right. Iâ€™m going ahead to book buggies based on what has been posted.

Sunday â€“ 3 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wants to walk)

Monday - 5 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor, FullThrottle, Leftie, Lig, ChrisD

Tuesday -3 buggies -  CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wantsto walk)

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Jim! Thank you.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No mate.
I guess you're referring to Weils Disease yeah?
		
Click to expand...

mate if I thought wells you would not be walking or even typing! I meant catching a cold of the lake or midges tbh.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			1st tee is booked from 8.58 mate.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Need to be back in Spalding for 4.30 for kids. Plenty time


----------



## rosecott (Jul 27, 2016)

Right. 3 buggies booked for Sunday and Tuesday, 5 booked for Monday. Anyone having late thoughts on buggies can sort himself out. Here is the draw for the first round on Sunday - have assumed 2.30 start - buggy riders in bold.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TH]Game No.[/TH]
[TH]Start Time[/TH]
[TH]Tee[/TH]
[TH]Player[/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 5"]*Competition Start Sheet - Ping v Scum*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 5"]*Sunday 7 August 2016 at Gainsborough.*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]14:30[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Smiffy*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Ray Taylor*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]ChrisD[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Norman Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]14:38[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Rosecott*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*CaptainRon*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Shaun O'Connel*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*SandMagnet*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]14:46[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Lig[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]14:54[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]FullThrottle[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2016)

Who's Greg Lindley :mmm:

and, what's the format on Sunday?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 27, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			The 'home' team are leading after the first day. Best score was by greg lindley 34pts playing off 7,
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Who's Greg Lindley :mmm:

and, what's the format on Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Above is what he did in the first round last year. Obviously he's a proper golfer so let's hope his game can be destroyed by watching your swing.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2016)

I know you're old and hard of hearing so, again, what's the format on the first day?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			I know you're old and hard of hearing so, again, what's the format on the first day?
		
Click to expand...

The format for the whole four rounds is stableford. All the team members scores are added together


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The format for the whole four rounds is stableford. All the team members scores are added together
		
Click to expand...

It actually makes for a fun format.  Even if you're scoring rubbish during a round, you keep fighting, as every point is valuable to the overall team score.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2016)

What's the betting?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			What's the betting?
		
Click to expand...

The betting is your in bed and snoring by 9pm and crying on Tuesday again Robert!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			The betting is your in bed and snoring by 9pm and crying on Tuesday again Robert!
		
Click to expand...

With joy?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 27, 2016)

Captainron said:



			With joy?
		
Click to expand...

The only joy you will have Ron is watching my tee shot on the 1st and watching me hack it all the way round!


----------



## Leftie (Jul 27, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			The only joy you will have Ron is watching my tee shot on the 1st and watching me hack it all the way round!
		
Click to expand...

That's if he can be bothered to wait long enough for you to take your tee shot in the first place Dave   :ears:

At least he will have a good laugh all the way round :smirk:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 28, 2016)

Leftie said:



			That's if he can be bothered to wait long enough for you to take your tee shot in the first place Dave   :ears:

At least he will have a good laugh all the way round :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

only very strange people don't wait for people to tee off Bruce!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2016)

You lucky so and so Sandmagnet!

I get to play the best that Ping can offer and you get a 2 who'll need help getting into their invalid buggy after each hole!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I get to play the best that Ping can offer
		
Click to expand...

It bodes well for Ray and I that you are nervous already.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You lucky so and so Sandmagnet!

I get to play the best that Ping can offer and you get a 2 who'll need help getting into their invalid buggy after each hole!
		
Click to expand...

You gotta set the tone against  Ray mate as Norman will have rob in his pocket


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			It bodes well for Ray and I that you are nervous already.
		
Click to expand...

That was said to make you over confident and under estimate us!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That was said to make you over confident and under estimate us!
		
Click to expand...

Just remember your Spurs like last year mate:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Just remember your Spurs like last year mate:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me? I'm struggling at the moment and probably will play off 20 at Gainsborough :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Have just emailed Helen at the Beckett Arms to confirm next week-ends arrangements.
We are teeing off at Gainsborough around 2pm on the Sunday afternoon, so suggest that those staying at the "pub" try to get there around mid-day if possible, dump their clobber off and then drive over to the golf club to meet up for around 1pm at the latest?
Apparently the Beckett Arms is a lot closer to the golf club than the "hotel" that you stayed in last year, literally 5 or 10 minutes away.
The details for the accommodation are as follows...
*
The Beckett Arms*​*25 High Street*​*Corringham*​*Gainsborough*​*DN21 5QP
Telephone 01427 838201

*​


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have just emailed Helen at the Beckett Arms to confirm next week-ends arrangements.
We are teeing off at Gainsborough around 2pm on the Sunday afternoon, so suggest that those staying at the "pub" try to get there around mid-day if possible, dump their clobber off and then drive over to the golf club to meet up for around 1pm at the latest?
Apparently the Beckett Arms is a lot closer to the golf club than the "hotel" that you stayed in last year, literally 5 or 10 minutes away.
The details for the accommodation are as follows...
*
The Beckett Arms*​*25 High Street*​*Corringham*​*Gainsborough*​*DN21 5QP
Telephone 01427 838201

*​

Click to expand...

Cheers Rob!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes ty rob for all your time and effort:thup: hotel team still going to smash you old knobs mind you:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Due to holidays, work and this bloody 'flu bug, the last time I played was Forest Pines.
As long as I can shake off the aches and pains, you can be rest assured that I will be chomping at the bit.
Off out today to buy myself a new telly.... hopefully that will cheer me up a bit!


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Due to holidays, work and this bloody 'flu bug, the last time I played was Forest Pines.
As long as I can shake off the aches and pains, you can be rest assured that I will be chomping at the bit.
Off out today to buy myself a new telly.... hopefully that will cheer me up a bit!


Click to expand...

The excuses are starting to come in a bit early, and what with Captainron thinking that beating LQ is some kind of barometer, the scum will rise to the top, as it does naturally  :smirk:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Due to holidays, work and this bloody 'flu bug, the last time I played was Forest Pines.
As long as I can shake off the aches and pains, you can be rest assured that I will be chomping at the bit.
Off out today to buy myself a new telly.... hopefully that will cheer me up a bit!


Click to expand...

O that old chestnut ! I have not played in months and won't hit a ball till next Sunday but so looking for at to it. Going for a colour tv now then rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			The excuses are starting to come in a bit early, and what with Captainron thinking that beating LQ is some kind of barometer, the scum will rise to the top, as it does naturally  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you see the amount of water around these two courses Geezer.
Here fishy, fishy, fishy...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2016)

rosecott said:



Right. Iâ€™m going ahead to book buggies based on what has been posted.

Sunday â€“ 3 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wants to walk)

Monday - 5 buggies - CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor, FullThrottle, Leftie, Lig, ChrisD

Tuesday -3 buggies -  CaptainRon, Rosecott, Smiffy, Sandmagnet, Shaun, Ray Taylor (or FullThrottle if Ray wantsto walk)

Click to expand...

Hi Jim
 spoke to Norman last night, he won't want a buggy for Sunday/Tuesday but would possibly want one for the 36 holes on Monday.
Any chance of an update Geezer?????


----------



## irip (Jul 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Due to holidays, work and this bloody 'flu bug, the last time I played was Forest Pines.
As long as I can shake off the aches and pains, you can be rest assured that I will be chomping at the bit.
Off out today to buy myself a new telly.... hopefully that will cheer me up a bit!


Click to expand...

And we all know what happened thenoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2016)

irip said:



			And we all know what happened thenoo:
		
Click to expand...

You had a bad day.
I had a worse one.
Nowt great in winning holes with treble bogies......
Simples.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Jim
 spoke to Norman last night, he won't want a buggy for Sunday/Tuesday but would possibly want one for the 36 holes on Monday.
Any chance of an update Geezer?????
		
Click to expand...

Am up in Scotland until Wednesday. Will sort it when back. Only option I can see is a swap with FullThrottle who said he would buggy if anyone needed a partner.


----------



## irip (Jul 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You had a bad day.
I had a worse one.
Nowt great in winning holes with treble bogies......
Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit harsh i remember winning one hole with a double, to be the fair the rest were all trebles.

Good company and good fun though:thup:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

Rob is it the same as last year,in karsten 1st then 2 on the thornock?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Rob is it the same as last year,in karsten 1st then 2 on the thornock?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got a scooby mate.
I have booked Karsten for Sunday, but they do like to change things round a little.
Hopefully it will be Karsten, Thonock, Thonock, Karsten.
Weather forecast is looking okay, bit of rain up there at the moment but set fair for the week-end.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 2, 2016)

Rob, two questions,

i) what time are we due to meet on Sunday?
ii) would Norman be prepared to walk one round on Monday, if I did the same, as so far there is an odd number requiring a buggy?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, two questions,

i) what time are we due to meet on Sunday?
ii) would Norman be prepared to walk one round on Monday, if I did the same, as so far there is an odd number requiring a buggy?
		
Click to expand...

I have suggested we meet at the club around 1pm. I am most probably going to get there a little earlier than that to sort out final payments, get the apartment key and take a quick shower.
I would guess Norman will be fine walking one round on Monday as he hates buggies.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, two questions,

i) what time are we due to meet on Sunday?
ii) would Norman be prepared to walk one round on Monday, if I did the same, as so far there is an odd number requiring a buggy?
		
Click to expand...

If it helps I'd probably walk one round on Monday


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 2, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have suggested we meet at the club around 1pm. I am most probably going to get there a little earlier than that to sort out final payments, get the apartment key and take a quick shower.
I would guess Norman will be fine walking one round on Monday as he hates buggies.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			If it helps I'd probably walk one round on Monday
		
Click to expand...


Thanks gentlemen, see you Sunday


----------



## LIG (Aug 2, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I would guess Norman will be fine walking one round on Monday as he hates buggies.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			If it helps I'd probably walk one round on Monday
		
Click to expand...




full_throttle said:



			Thanks gentlemen, see you Sunday
		
Click to expand...

If there's a spare buggy, Captain Ron can use it on his other foot.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2016)

What have people done before when playing 36 on Monday as far as trolley batteries go, I've got a new Motocaddy  lithium 18 hole which I'm told will last 27 at a push, can I plug it in when having lunch for a quick boost, or ............?


----------



## LIG (Aug 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			What have people done before when playing 36 on Monday as far as trolley batteries go, I've got a new Motocaddy  lithium 18 hole which I'm told will last 27 at a push, can I plug it in when having lunch for a quick boost, or ............?
		
Click to expand...


You can use my GoKart for the second round Robin (pun intented) as I'm buggying Monday's two rounds.


----------



## LIG (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone coming to this shindig got some Vice pro/pro+ balls they can let me have a sleeve of ?  Just to try out like.:fore:


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2016)

LIG said:



			Has anyone coming to this shindig got some Vice pro/pro+ balls they can let me have a sleeve of ?  Just to try out like.:fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort you &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

LIG said:



			Has anyone coming to this shindig got some Vice pro/pro+ balls they can let me have a sleeve of ?  Just to try out like.:fore:
		
Click to expand...

A sleeve of 3?
Should last for 3 holes at least Preet.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			A sleeve of 3?
Should last for 3 holes at least Preet.


Click to expand...

Can I go out behind him so I can get them back


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can I go out behind him so I can get them back 

Click to expand...

As long as they are not yellow you should find them.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 3, 2016)

Be driving up early and dropping my gear in pub then on to club for some lunch. Ok to leave clubs in your flat again rob? Weather looks spot on ! Shorts all 3days.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Be driving up early and dropping my gear in pub then on to club for some lunch. Ok to leave clubs in your flat again rob? Weather looks spot on ! Shorts all 3days.
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Planning to get to pub with Norman and Ewan around 12 and will then do the same


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			No problem. Planning to get to pub with Norman and Ewan around 12 and will then do the same
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate really looking forward to it now:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm dumping the kids at some mates on Sunday morning then ripping up the road network to get there for about 12. 

Looking forward to this massively. Hope I have enough balls. I hear the rough there is brutal


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm happy to taxi 4 from the hotel to the golf club for the evening meal if required, might even do two trips if asked nicely enough, seeing as it's only a few minutes away


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2016)

IF I am sober enough to drive then I will gladly ferry the scum across to their digs too. 

Massive IF that though....


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 3, 2016)

Captainron said:



			IF I am sober enough to drive then I will gladly ferry the scum across to their digs too. 

Massive IF that though....
		
Click to expand...


sod that, they can get a taxi back to their digs :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2016)

Do we take copious amount of alcohol with us or do we drink at the club bar?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Do we take copious amount of alcohol with us or do we drink at the club bar?
		
Click to expand...


a bit of both, start in the bar and normally end up in the top floor flat for a few more


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			a bit of both, start in the bar and normally end up in the top floor flat for a few more
		
Click to expand...

Right, a trip to the offi it is then &#127866;&#127863;


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2016)

There is always beer, red wine and whisky in the top floor flat. 

We play cribbage for big money too


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2016)

Captainron said:



			There is always beer, red wine and whisky in the top floor flat. 

We play cribbage for big money too
		
Click to expand...

Cribbage, is that when you get 1 for his knob &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2016)

The Scum will, of course, abstain from alcohol, red meat and fried food and will move into an unbeatable 2-0 lead on meets!


----------



## Leftie (Aug 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Cribbage, is that when you get 1 for his knob &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Yeh.  But he will be soundly (very) asleep downstairs.

Btw.  A full bodied red or 3 will be very acceptable.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Right, a trip to the offi it is then &#127866;&#127863;
		
Click to expand...

There is a Tesco in town literally 3 minutes from the GC. you may even pass it on the way


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Yeh.  But he will be soundly (very) asleep downstairs.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			There is a Tesco in town literally 3 minutes from the GC. you may even pass it on the way
		
Click to expand...

You'll never see me step inside a Tesco, I'll go to my local Sainsbury's :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

I've ironed a selection of outfits for the three days.
I am going to look super smart.
Pink is in there somewhere, as are white trousers.....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Pink is in there somewhere, as are white trousers.....


Click to expand...

I'm starting to feel a little queezy at the thought :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm starting to feel a little queezy at the thought :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Well take Lime Green away with you as well


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Well take Lime Green away with you as well


Click to expand...

And there me thinking  you'd do yellow to hide the egg stains!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Jim
 spoke to Norman last night, he won't want a buggy for Sunday/Tuesday but would possibly want one for the 36 holes on Monday.
Any chance of an update Geezer?????
		
Click to expand...

Here's the revised draw for Sunday with FullThrottle replacing Ray Taylor in a buggy - no more messing about please. Players in bold are in buggies.
I've also done a draw for Monday morning with 10 players in buggies and everyone playing with 3 players they didn't play with on Sunday - I'll post that separately so as not to confuse the scum. From Monday afternoon onwards it becomes a bit more difficult to make sure everyone plays with new faces but I'm working on it.
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TH]Game No.[/TH]
[TH]Start Time[/TH]
[TH]Tee[/TH]
[TH]Player[/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Competition Start Sheet - Ping v Scum*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Sunday 7 August 2016 at Gainsborough.*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]14:00[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Smiffy*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*FullThrottle*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]ChrisD[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Norman Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]14:08[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Rosecott*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*CaptainRon*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Shaun O'Connel*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*SandMagnet*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]14:16[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Lig[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]14:24[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ray Taylor[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Cannot seem to shake this bloody 'flu bug off.


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Cannot seem to shake this bloody 'flu bug off.


Click to expand...

Couple of days on Night Nurse will do the trick..


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Couple of days on Night Nurse will do the trick..
		
Click to expand...

Been ramming myself full of cold and flu relief remedies, none seem to be helping Robin.
Getting cheesed off with it now


----------



## rosecott (Aug 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Cannot seem to shake this bloody 'flu bug off.


Click to expand...

Get a grip. We need 30 points a round from you.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Get a grip. We need 30 points a round from you.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, (seriously), thinking of pulling out if I don't improve before Saturday.
Not going to be worth going if I feel this crap.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2016)

Draw for Monday morning - buggy riders are in bold. Given that the turnround time is usually tight, I'll do an afternoon draw which will mix and match with the first two groups and do the same for the third and fourth groups.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TH]Game No.[/TH]
[TH]Start Time[/TH]
[TH]Tee[/TH]
[TH]Player[/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 5"]*Competition Start Sheet - Ping v Scum*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 5"]*Monday 8 August 2016 at Gainsborough.*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]08:58[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Rosecott*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Leftie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Norman Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]09:06[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Smiffy*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*CaptainRon*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]09:14[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Lig*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Ray Taylor*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Shaun O'Connel*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*ChrisD*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]09:22[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*FullThrottle*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*SandMagnet*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 5, 2016)

Jim, how much are the buggies this year


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2016)

Are there any major dress codes at the club? Need to get out everything tonight ready to iron & pack.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 5, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Jim, how much are the buggies this year
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 per round, Â£30 per day.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are there any major dress codes at the club? Need to get out everything tonight ready to iron & pack.
		
Click to expand...

Jeans and t shirts fine Robin


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2016)

Scruffy buggers them Ping louts!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jeans and t shirts fine Robin
		
Click to expand...

Feeling any better rob?


----------



## LIG (Aug 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Jeans and t shirts fine Robin
		
Click to expand...

Or shorts and t shirt. :whoo:




Or if you're very overheated, a posing pouch and baby oil. oo:

Remember to warn everyone if you go down the latter route.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Feeling any better rob?
		
Click to expand...

A little mate, but still not 100%.
Still a bit muzzy headed, and achey. Terrible cough (really bad at times) almost causing me to throw up.
Going to give it a go, but not sure I'm going to be able to manage all 4 rounds.


----------



## LIG (Aug 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			A little mate, but still not 100%.
Still a bit muzzy headed, and achey. Terrible cough (really bad at times) almost causing me to throw up.
Going to give it a go, but not sure I'm going to be able to manage all 4 rounds.
		
Click to expand...


Your teammates will carry you over the winning line mate. No worries!

:thup:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			A little mate, but still not 100%.
Still a bit muzzy headed, and achey. Terrible cough (really bad at times) almost causing me to throw up.
Going to give it a go, but not sure I'm going to be able to manage all 4 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

 Let's hope you can mate.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

LIG said:



			Your teammates will carry you over the winning line mate. No worries!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Literally, to collect the wooden spoon &#128514;&#128514;&#128540;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Literally, to collect the wooden spoon &#62978;&#62978;&#63004;&#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Your sympathy is noted.
Knob.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Your sympathy is noted.
Knob.


Click to expand...

You'll find sympathy between $h!t and syphillis in the dictionary &#128540;


----------



## LIG (Aug 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			You'll find sympathy between $h!t and syphillis in the dictionary &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

They serve a lot of Fish at Gainsborough and you'll be done up like a kipper come Tuesday

:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			You'll find sympathy between $h!t and syphillis in the dictionary &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

2 out of the 3 can be found on your bedsheets.....


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

It's heating up I see! All I'm thinking about is the food ! Sausage and bacon bap for lunch I think


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			It's heating up I see! All I'm thinking about is the food ! Sausage and bacon bap for lunch I think

Click to expand...

I think my first meal will consist of _Just One_ sausage bap, won't need much fuel, got to give them a little _Ray_ of hope :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2016)

Unlike most chippies, I reckon one piece of fish is going to get battered more than once.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 6, 2016)

Chaps, I might have to miss the first round. My childcare for the Sunday has gone Kanye. I'm working on it but I may only be able to get there for 3.30. I will keep you updated. If I rock up late then o will ealk out onto the course and play as many holes as I can with the group.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 6, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Chaps, I might have to miss the first round. My childcare for the Sunday has gone Kanye. I'm working on it but I may only be able to get there for 3.30. I will keep you updated. If I rock up late then o will ealk out onto the course and play as many holes as I can with the group.
		
Click to expand...

We can put your group out last and I'll try and distract Frank and Shaun so they won't notice you're not there.

If you can make it by 3.30 we'll probably still be looking for Frank's ball in the ditch on the first.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

rosecott said:



			We can put your group out last and I'll try and distract Frank and Shaun so they won't notice you're not there.

If you can make it by 3.30 we'll probably still be looking for Frank's ball in the ditch on the first.
		
Click to expand...

Very true Jim or it will be on the green in one of a cart bag ! More and likely knob it 10 yards up the fairway! Happy to go out last and give Ron as much time as he needs.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2016)

All packed and ready for the off - feel a bit icky but let's hope that goes overnight. Looking forward to seeing everyone (even the Ping boys)


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			All packed and ready for the off - feel a bit icky but let's hope that goes overnight. Looking forward to seeing everyone (even the Ping boys)
		
Click to expand...

took 10 mins to find my clubs it's been so long! Knee giving me jip at mo so should be off 24 if I'm honest and still be lucky to get 20 points


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			took 10 mins to find my clubs it's been so long! Knee giving me jip at mo so should be off 24 if I'm honest and still be lucky to get 20 points

Click to expand...

Any chance of the Ping boys putting in a transfer request for you??


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Any chance of the Ping boys putting in a transfer request for you??
		
Click to expand...

That's not nice captin!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2016)

Ruthless game - team golf !


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ruthless game - team golf !
		
Click to expand...

So it seems&#128534;&#128548;&#128584;&#127948;&#128299;&#9940;&#65039;


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			So it seems&#128534;&#128548;&#128584;&#127948;&#128299;&#9940;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking to transfer you out and your now sleeping in a single bed with Leftie!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 6, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm looking to transfer you out and your now sleeping in a single bed with Leftie!
		
Click to expand...

 He will try and Rodger me!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			He will try and Rodger me!
		
Click to expand...

You don't seem too unhappy at the thought!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 6, 2016)

Right, hereâ€™s the draw for rounds 3 and 4. Of course, there will be the usual bleating about â€œI havenâ€™t played with so and soâ€ and â€œwhy do I have to play with him againâ€ but Iâ€™ve heard it all before. If 16 people wander up to the tee, some wanting buggies some walking, it can degenerate into a shambles. I have no doubt the draws will not remain intact but at least there will be some semblance of order.
Buggy riders are again in bold. After the Monday morning round CaptainRon and I will swap buggies as will Lig and FullThrottle. 
If the Ping gentlemen donâ€™t like the draw, it could have been worse â€“ you could have been drawn to play with every single one of the scum.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TH]Game No.[/TH]
[TH]Start Time[/TH]
[TH]Tee[/TH]
[TH]Player[/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Competition Start Sheet - Ping v Scum*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Monday 8 August 2016 at Gainsborough.*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]14:00[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*CaptainRon*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Leftie*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Norman Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]14:08[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Smiffy*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Rosecott*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]14:16[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Ray Taylor*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*FullThrottle*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*ChrisD*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Shaun O'Connel*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]14:24[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Lig*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*SandMagnet*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]




[TABLE]
[TR]
[TH]Game No.[/TH]
[TH]Start Time[/TH]
[TH]Tee[/TH]
[TH]Player[/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[TH][/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Competition Start Sheet - Ping v Scum*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 6"]*Tuesday 9 August 2016 at Gainsborough.*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]08:58[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]*Rosecott*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*FullThrottle*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]ChrisD[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]09:06[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Lig[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Smiffy*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*SandMagnet*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]09:14[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*CaptainRon*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Shaun O'Connel*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Norman Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]09:22[/TD]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Ray Taylor[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Fish[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Leftie (Aug 6, 2016)

Great work Rosie.  Couldn't have worked out much better.  I played around last year trying to get as many different pairings as possible and gave up in despair.

At least I don't have to play with His Knobs and ChrisD :thup: and Sandmagnet can take as long as he likes to tee off without me losing the will to live ......:ears: (unless I'm behind him)


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 7, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Great work Rosie.  Couldn't have worked out much better.  I played around last year trying to get as many different pairings as possible and gave up in despair.

At least I don't have to play with His Knobs and ChrisD :thup: and Sandmagnet can take as long as he likes to tee off without me losing the will to live ......:ears: (unless I'm behind him) 

Click to expand...

:rofl:Knob! Good journey chaps.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2016)

Dosed myself up with cold and flu relief, leaving in about half an hour to go pick Norman and Ewan up.
Safe journeys lads, I am planning to get to the Beckett Arms around mid-day.
I think it's going to be dry, if a tad windy......


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 7, 2016)

Just a wee note to wish everyone a safe journey and a good trip.  I'm gutted not to be joining you this year, but Tuesday clashes with my son's birthday.

Take plenty of pics and ensure you've packed your elasticated trousers to deal with the dinner portions.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2016)

Right boys. Stick me in the last group out. I'll make it for then. I'll be rustier than ginger spice but I'll be there.

Someone will have to use my buggy. I've got a push trolley so will cope.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 7, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Right boys. Stick me in the last group out. I'll make it for then. I'll be rustier than ginger spice but I'll be there.

Someone will have to use my buggy. I've got a push trolley so will cope.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, you're in a buggy with me. I'll set off on my own and you can catch up with me when you get there.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2016)

rosecott said:



			It's OK, you're in a buggy with me. I'll set off on my own and you can catch up with me when you get there.
		
Click to expand...

To be safe put me in the lay group Rosie. I should arrive for 2.30 but if there's any hold up then I'm jiggered


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2016)

A46 is knackered &#128545;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2016)

Can somebody find out why Phil (whereditgo) hasn't shown up??


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 7, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Can somebody find out why Phil (whereditgo) hasn't shown up??
		
Click to expand...

Have you PM'd him?  I can, if you haven't


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2016)

The Scum are currently 9 points ahead &#128526;&#128540;&#127948;&#127870;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Scum are currently 9 points ahead &#128526;&#128540;&#127948;&#127870;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah your 32 points really came in useful


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah your 32 points really came in useful 

Click to expand...

You just worry about your own lot, it's no good a couple of you getting 36+ when more don't even get anywhere near the 30's &#128540; there was no battered fish in my 4-ball today, I think I had the most points and me & Greg beat your lot by 10 points &#128541; let's see how you fare tomorrow with all the water, fancy going to bed before 9pm &#128540;&#128563;


----------



## LIG (Aug 8, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Just a wee note to wish everyone a safe journey and a good trip.  I'm gutted not to be joining you this year, but Tuesday clashes with my son's birthday.

Take plenty of pics and ensure you've packed your elasticated trousers to deal with the dinner portions.
		
Click to expand...

Prophetic Dave!   Portions were bigger than last year.

Even Captainron couldn't finish his plate and refused an offer of more meat!!!.  


And then there was the HUGE dessert to follow! !!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2016)

LIG said:



			Prophetic Dave!   Portions were bigger than last year.

Even Captainron couldn't finish his plate and refused an offer of more meat!!!.  


And then there was the HUGE dessert to follow! !!!
		
Click to expand...

I still feel full, a light breakfast will do me today &#127869;


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2016)

Sure I could hear smithy snoring 3 miles down the rd! Day 2 begins


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Sure I could hear smithy snoring 3 miles down the rd! Day 2 begins
		
Click to expand...

Ray Taylor that was!!! 
There are going to be some white horses on those lakes today... blowing a gale here first thing


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 8, 2016)

Better tie your teams syrups down today then Rob!!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Better tie your teams syrups down today then Rob!!!
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

They just mentioned a Gale on the weather, hope that was the bird reading it &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2016)

Clubhouse leaders....

Norman 38pts.
Ewan 37pts.
Leftie 37pts.
Smiffy 37pts.
Shaun 35pts.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks Smiffy for another (un)successful, (depending on which team you were in), weekend of golf. 

Once again well organized and some great banter on and off the course. Thanks to my roomies and the scum for their company :cheers:

Congratulations to the winners, I witnessed some great golf out there, all being well I'll be back again next year.


Highlights for me, watching Sean O N/R on the first and then return with 42 points on Monday afternoon, Norman on day 1 returning a 38 in testing conditions, and me coming home with the highest score of the day today with 38 points.


----------



## LIG (Aug 9, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Thanks Smiffy for another (un)successful, (depending on which team you were in), weekend of golf. 

Once again well organized and some great banter on and off the course. Thanks to my roomies and the scum for their company :cheers:

Congratulations to the winners, I witnessed some great golf out there, all being well I'll be back again next year.


Highlights for me, watching Sean O N/R on the first and then return with 42 points on Monday afternoon, Norman on day 1 returning a 38 in testing conditions, and me coming home with the highest score of the day today with 38 points.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself FT - I was successful in....









.... avoiding the wooden spoon despite 4 rounds in the 20's!!!:whoo:

Smiffy perhaps you should have read the writing on the wall after peaking early on Day 1 and using up all your reserves of energy to amass a spectacular points total. It really was on the cards that today would be the exact opposite. Or maybe it was the company of Bruce, the laughing Essex Boy, who shared the dubious honor of lowest single round points score of the weekend.  Love ya!

The Scum team won afetr bringing in a ringer - he said his name was Sean but I'm sure I've seen his picture holding the victory trophy of some EuroPro tour event. 

Congrats to you scummers! :blah::blah::blah::blah:

Next year things will get REALLY get interesting with the crib teams - I'm looking for a teammate, James, to take on the "experts".  

Thanks to everyone for making this a great three day bash!:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Leftie (Aug 9, 2016)

Still smiling after a great 3 days banter and fun.Thanks to all for making it the event of the year. :clap:  Oh yes, some good (and very average) golf as well.  Well done to individual winner Shaun on some great golf.  As LIG said, a definite ringer and the Pub Team would definitely have come second without him.  

Biggest thanks of all to Smiffy who, without any thought of personal comfort, dragged himself from his sick bed to join us. As usual, all your hard work ensured that the meet went as well as it always does.  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 9, 2016)

First of all a great big thanks to Smiffy, it takes a lot of time to sort a meet like this and he is the master of "meets".  Rosecott and others helped too and our collective thanks go to them!

I thoroughly enjoyed the first 3 round even though the conditions were pretty tough in a stiff breeze but today's was dire and I apologise to my playing partners for an awful show. Full throttle and Greg played well today and well done to them.  Sandmagnet bought Sean along and he played really well with me in both rounds yesterday and was great company too - also he was our overall champ too!

As (apparently) the Scum Captain I was delighted to report a comprehensive win for the 2nd year running over the totally inadequate Ping boys and we think they should relinquish the rooms to us next year should they be up for a "3 in a row" pasting 

I should also thank CaptainRon for only making every other word a swear word and, more so, for introducing me to phrases of abuse that were new to me and my team of Gentlemen!

Cheers guys for a memorable forum meet and thanks again to Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks to everybody for coming along for what was a great 3 day break. A tad windy for the 1st 3 rounds (I hate playing in the wind!) but beautiful for yesterday mornings.
Got in just before 8 last night, absolutely shattered and promptly crashed out.
Certainly peaked a bit too early with my 37 point 1st round, bad 2nd and 3rd rounds saw me sliding down the leaderboard as if it were greased, but nothing could prepare me for the total and utter dross that I played yesterday morning. 4 points on the front 9!! 4 bloody points!!! Rallied a bit on the back 9 with 15 points but absolutely awful mornings golf. I felt really sorry for Frank as I took a fiver off of him on the 18th green, I did refuse to take it I felt so guilty but he insisted.
As usual the courses were in very good condition (I think the Thonock course shaded it this year though) and the food, as usual, was superb.
Congratulations to Shaun for winning it overall, I didn't get the pleasure of playing with him at all (maybe that's why he won it!) and it was great to watch Ewan stroke it around for his 38 points on Monday afternoon.
Thanks again lads, same time next year????
PS Thanks to Jim for taking on the buggy organisation, and for everybody else who helped out with scoring etc.
Rob


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes please Rob . Stick me and Shaun back down. Thanks to you for it all mate. Th him for buggies and 1st round. To all my playing partners ty but to James and Ron ty for great games and company. Ron your an animal but not can you hit a bell a distance. Great company from all the guys but last word goes to Smith for the last round, you are a ****ing knob &#128517;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			last word goes to Smith for the last round, you are a putting god. Those two putts you hit on 17 & 18 were worthy of winning ANY competition
		
Click to expand...

Very nice of you to notice Frank.
I was quite proud of them......


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

James (JustOne) prior to teeing off on the 16th Karsten....



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wetting myself here......


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks again lads, same time next year????
		
Click to expand...

If anyone drops out for next year, I'll be up for it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

Fantastic 3-day meet at a really good set-up with 2 very good and yet very different courses in brilliant company.

Thanks to Smiffy for the slick organisation, others that helped with scoring and Cameron for the lunchtime nibbles, cheers lads :thup:

I had a steady 1st day on the Thonock where I came out the traps flying but took my foot off the gas and settled for mediocrity and 32 points.

The 2nd day (morning) round on the Karsten Lakes in 40mph winds was crazy, I struggled like mad and anything in that wispy grass was a gonna, a very ashamed 19 points and that was hard fought for.

The afternoon on Thonock I rallied back with 30 points as I knew my way around a little beter but it was still pretty windy.

The last morning I was in the 1st group out with the prospect of falling foul to the wooden spoon and back on the tough Karsten lakes, LIG came out the traps quickly and I began to think it was going to be between me & Rosecott, however, LIG started to fold and I then had a great back 9 (18 points) as I suddenly found my driving and the fairways and pulled away out of trouble leaving LIG & Rosecott to battle it out, BUT, news of others behind us running out of steam and some low scores were coming in to dilute their earlier performances, it was getting interesting at the bottom of the pack...:mmm:

3 fun poses, a standard pose, a "great drive" pose and a "where did that go....." ne: 










Too many to title, they range form arrival, warming up, dinner, breakfast, lunch, a couple of group pic's and course photo's, any questions, just ask....


































































































:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			If anyone drops out for next year, I'll be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

You have PM Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Yes please Rob . Stick me and Shaun back down. Thanks to you for it all mate.
		
Click to expand...

Have emailed the club to confirm next year, gone for either the 13th or 20th August.......will let you know which it is as soon as I hear back Frank (providing they allow us back of course).


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have emailed the club to confirm next year, gone for either the 13th or 20th August.......will let you know which it is as soon as I hear back Frank (providing they allow us back of course).
		
Click to expand...

My birthday on the 19th August so I would prefer the earlier date mate :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

How was the Beckett?


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			How was the Beckett?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, nice spacious room (double bed), very clean, large car park and only 2 minutes up the road, perfect location and accommodation :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Excellent, nice spacious room (double bed), very clean, large car park and only 2 minutes up the road, perfect location and accommodation :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			How was the Beckett?
		
Click to expand...

Have also emailed Helen at the Beckett to try to reserve the same rooms.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 10, 2016)

Same room again for me thanks Smiffy 

Dhan would like his place back if available as well.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2016)

Superb time away lads. Scum just don't get that the golf is secondary to the fun and banter. They take it way too seriously and don't drink nearly enough  Next year we will be adding 2 points for each pint/glass of wine drunk on an evening to the scores so that team Ping actually stand a chance of only losing by a country mile. 

Saw some superb golf out there but then again, I did play with Smiffy and SandMagnet twice so I saw some stuff that looked like it was from a horror film. I did however, laugh more on this trip than ever before. 

Thanks to Smiffy for getting it all organised and I want in again next year. I will bring other items to cause merriment,


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 10, 2016)

It could be worse mate as I could of drove the 338yard par 4 with a 3 wood and walked off with a 5&#128513;knob&#128535;


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			It could be worse mate as I could of drove the 338yard par 4 with a 3 wood and walked off with a 5&#128513;knob&#128535;
		
Click to expand...

Only because i sank a 30 foot putt....:mmm:

You can get your danglies back after I've worn them as earrings for a few months


----------



## Midnight (Aug 10, 2016)

Young Smiffy , can I please go on the list if anyone drops out.
Midnight...


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 10, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Only because i sank a 30 foot putt....:mmm:

You can get your danglies back after I've worn them as earrings for a few months
		
Click to expand...

Tbh was a bit strange to see some strange looking bloke with 6 fingers go past mine and James drive with a 6 iron:rant: :rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have emailed the club to confirm next year, gone for either the 13th or 20th August.......will let you know which it is as soon as I hear back Frank (providing they allow us back of course).
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate! Sorry still pissing myself of that picture of James . Well played James btw was some cracking golf played by you in them 3 rounds together! 5 iron out the bunker to 10 feet was top draw. Your still a bender mind you


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2016)

I have spent a while on Amazon this afternoon buying some little treats for next year... Cameron is so going to get it


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have spent a while on Amazon this afternoon buying some little treats for next year... Cameron is so going to get it
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to it mush. It's going to be carnage.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

Captainron said:



			I look forward to it mush. It's going to be carnage.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise your on the same team, but hey, you go for it guys and knobble yourselves &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

All booked up again for next year, Sunday 13th August - Tuesday 15th.
It's gone up a little but that's only to be expected.
For those staying at the Club it's now Â£165.00 inclusive.
For those staying at the Beckett Arms it's now Â£135.00 (including all food).
The cost for the Beckett will obviously be on top of this, but it still represents brilliant value for money.
They are holding the cost of the buggies at Â£20.00 per day/round!!
Hope everyone is okay with this???
Rob


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			All booked up again for next year, Sunday 13th August - Tuesday 15th.
It's gone up a little but that's only to be expected.
For those staying at the Club it's now Â£165.00 inclusive.
For those staying at the Beckett Arms it's now Â£135.00 (including all food).
The cost for the Beckett will obviously be on top of this, but it still represents brilliant value for money.
They are holding the cost of the buggies at Â£20.00 per day/round!!
Hope everyone is okay with this???
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'm in ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2016)

sounds good to me Rob - many thanks for your efforts


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 11, 2016)

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry. Did my maths wrong. For those staying at the Beckett it's now Â£145.00 plus hotel costs (everything went up a fiver on this year).


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry. Did my maths wrong. For those staying at the Beckett it's now Â£145.00 plus hotel costs (everything went up a fiver on this year).
		
Click to expand...

Taking the piss!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2016)

how soon do you want a deposit?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 11, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Taking the piss!
		
Click to expand...

Who let you off your barrow. Get back there and sell those cabbages.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Who let you off your barrow. Get back there and sell those cabbages.
		
Click to expand...

Woke up this morning with a few bad fingers cam! Can I borrow 2 off your left hand mate? It will still leave you with 6 on that hand!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for a brilliant 3 days at Gainsborough. Thoroughly enjoyed all of it.

Congrats to the Scum team for their comprehensive victory and to Shaun (the bandit) for his excellent score over the 4 rounds,.. super consistent golf :thup:

Cheers to Smiffy of course for organising it all (I'm in for next year), to Rosecott for sorting the playlists and the buggies, to CaptainRon for the lunch on Monday (was top drawer mate) and to all my playing partners for the 4 rounds.... especially Sandmagnet whom I shared 3 rounds with... had a right laugh fella.... glad I could be your entertainment!! 

Cam... you're dead next time..... you'll need to sleep with one (or both) eyes open mate!!!  

The courses were lovely and the food (love the breakfast) was spot on.

Also cheers to Roger (Leftie) for driving up/down for a mere Â£25, much apprciated :thup:

Hard pushed to have a better 3 days golf than the one we just had....

See you all next year :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Also cheers to Roger (Leftie) for driving up/down for a mere Â£25, much appreciated :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I only charged a tenner!!
No wonder he can afford membership of a racquet club....
oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			how soon do you want a deposit?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet Robert.
Calm down.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Not yet Robert.
Calm down.


Click to expand...

Just spoke to Shaun rob and he would love tome come again if possible please mate.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Just spoke to Shaun rob and he would love tome come again if possible please mate.
		
Click to expand...

He's next years Captain!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			He's next years Captain!
		
Click to expand...

No he ain't !!! You are still the captain .


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Other than a couple of pints between rounds on the Monday I bought all my alcohol back home &#128563; after big dinners and being bought a pint here and there and a bit tired after the golf, especially the 36 hole day, I never really got into drinking mode, I think I'll find s local cab company next year to shuttle me back to the hotel rather than rely on a lift, that way I can stay at the flat/s a little later for the in-house games &#127866;&#127863;&#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Just spoke to Shaun rob and he would love tome come again if possible please mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you get him to sign up on the forum Geezer???
He seems friendly enough


----------



## Captainron (Aug 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Why don't you get him to sign up on the forum Geezer???
He seems friendly enough


Click to expand...

He's met too many of us. He can't be trusted to keep the secrets safe.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

Have heard back from Helen at the Becketts Arms. She has reserved the rooms for the two nights, same price as this year (Â£45.00 per night single).
Not bad at all.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have heard back from Helen at the Becketts Arms. She has reserved the rooms for the two nights, same price as this year (Â£45.00 per night single).
Not bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

As and when next year gets its own thread. Can I get on the reserve list......


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			As and when next year gets its own thread. Can I get on the reserve list......
		
Click to expand...

I hate to say it mate, but the chances of getting in are fairly slim.
I know that the 8 guys who stay in the Gainsborough GC flats would NEVER give up their places, and I have three on the reserve list for the Becketts Arms already, but all 8 who went this year have said they want to go back again.
I won't be starting another thread as it's pretty pointless for a meet that is already sorted.
Sorry about that.
Rob


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I hate to say it mate, but the chances of getting in are fairly slim.
I know that the 8 guys who stay in the Gainsborough GC flats would NEVER give up their places, and I have three on the reserve list for the Becketts Arms already, but all 8 who went this year have said they want to go back again.
I won't be starting another thread as it's pretty pointless for a meet that is already sorted.
Sorry about that.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, only read back through a few pages and seemed rather popular, but didn't wanna go back through the 800+ posts. 

Is it wrong if I cross my fingers for Zika virus to head to Britain.......


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Why don't you get him to sign up on the forum Geezer???
He seems friendly enough


Click to expand...

The plonker don't own a computer and he does not use a mobile phone and he has small man syndrome .


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 12, 2016)

Captainron said:



			He's met too many of us. He can't be trusted to keep the secrets safe.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Cameron I know you look like something out the Lord of the rings but using the films saying as well is bad form mate:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			The plonker don't own a computer and he does not use a mobile phone and he has small man syndrome .
		
Click to expand...

He also picked his nose with a shovel!


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 13, 2016)

Shovel ? Is that his pw captin? He is a solid player with them gi irons


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			Shovel ? Is that his pw captin? He is a solid player with them gi irons 

Click to expand...

To be fair he could take the Ping boys apart single handed!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2016)

chrisd said:



			To be fair he could take the Ping boys apart single handed!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Chris, their captain was poorly and couldn't rally his troops properly.
Plus Preet played like a Prat all week-end...


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			To be fair Chris, their captain was poorly and couldn't rally his troops properly.
Plus Preet played like a Prat all week-end...


Click to expand...

That old chestnut ! You seemed OK to me laughing your socks off at poor old James when he was blown up,should call him guy Fawkes now.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 13, 2016)

sandmagnet said:




That old chestnut ! You seemed OK to me laughing your socks off at poor old James when he was blown up,should call him guy Fawkes now.
		
Click to expand...

You, and some of the other scum, are starting to get unbearably cocky - you will pay. I have started training for next year.


----------



## sandmagnet (Aug 13, 2016)

rosecott said:



			You, and some of the other scum, are starting to get unbearably cocky - you will pay. I have started training for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Leave them blue pills alone Jim! They are no good for your ticker!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			To be fair Chris, their captain was poorly and couldn't rally his troops properly.
Plus Preet played like a Prat all week-end...


Click to expand...

 ............ not to mention the pensioners in the "home for the bewildered" above you !!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2017)

Think it's only fair to let you know that for various reasons I have pulled the plug on this trip this year.
Lots of things going on at the moment, and I can't be arsed to sort the meet out.
Sorry about this. The dates (as far as I know) are still available if anyone else would like to pick the reigns up on it,  if you PM me I can give you contact details etc.
Shame it's come to this as I used to love our trip to Gainsborough but I haven't really got the interest any more.
Sorry lads
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2017)

Geez matey, must be something really pressing for you to jack it in.  Hope whatever it is isn't too serious.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Geez matey, must be something really pressing for you to jack it in.  Hope whatever it is isn't too serious.
		
Click to expand...

No I'm fine mate. Playing my 1st game on Sunday since early October. There have been plenty of times over the past few months where the weather has been good enough to go out for a game, but like I say, can't be arsed.
It wasn't that many years ago that I'd have gone out in thunder and lightning, but the love has gone.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 29, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No I'm fine mate. Playing my 1st game on Sunday since early October. There have been plenty of times over the past few months where the weather has been good enough to go out for a game, but like I say, can't be arsed.
It wasn't that many years ago that I'd have gone out in thunder and lightning, but the love has gone.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, hope you get the love back for it.


----------



## LIG (Mar 29, 2017)

You don't log in for ages and then the first thing you see is this tragic news!  Nooooooooooooooo!  

Well, this has been my favourite annual shindig for a few years now so I don't mind taking the organisation on.

Best thing to do would be  for everyone to reconfirm their interest right here in this thread. 
 That's Team PG (Ping-Gainsborough) and Team Hotel (forgot the name of the place). 
If its still a goer with both teams, or even if we only get the flats filled, then maybe I can persuade our Smiffy to come along and have some fun, without the pressure of being organiser!

SPEAK UP NOW!


Edit:  Anyone who wasn't on the original team sheets can ask to go on the reserve list here as well.


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 29, 2017)

Trojan615 and Lee nixon for the reserve list please


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2017)

The thought of Gainsborough without Smiffy is unbearable - but count me in anyway.

If no Smiffy, that probably means no Ray Taylor.

Will there then be an almighty scramble from the Scummers to be transferred to the empty beds in the flats?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2017)

rosecott said:



			The thought of Gainsborough without Smiffy is unbearable - but count me in anyway.

If no Smiffy, that probably means no Ray Taylor.

Will there then be an almighty scramble from the Scummers to be transferred to the empty beds in the flats?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy might well still be coming. It's the organisation I am getting fed up with Jim. Too much else going on at the moment to spare the time.
I would guess that Ray Taylor would still be up for it.
Don't know about James as he is all loved up in Wales at the moment, but Norman or Greg would most probably take his place.
I know that Cameron was up for it this year.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Smiffy might well still be coming. It's the organisation I am getting fed up with Jim. Too much else going on at the moment to spare the time.
I would guess that Ray Taylor would still be up for it.
Don't know about James as he is all loved up in Wales at the moment, but Norman or Greg would most probably take his place.
I know that Cameron was up for it this year.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's good to hear. If LIG needs any help with the organisation, I'm happy to help.

To save people having to trawl the archives, here is last year's list (I think):

TEAM GAINSBOROUGH

 1. Smiffy
 2. Leftie
 3. Captain Ron
 4. Ray taylor
 5. Lig
 6. Rosecott
 7. Full throttle
 8. Just one

TEAM SCUM

 1. Shaun o'connel
 2. Sandmagnet
 3. Chrisd
 4. Fish
 5. Norman porritt
 6. Ewan porrit
 7. Greg lindley
 8. Whereditgo


We will probably have to rely on Smiffy to contact those who are not regular forummers.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## LIG (Mar 29, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Trojan615 and Lee nixon for the reserve list please
		
Click to expand...

On the reserve list for now. :thup:  Could be an (expansion) list -who knows! 



rosecott said:



			The thought of Gainsborough without Smiffy is unbearable - but count me in anyway.

If no Smiffy, that probably means no Ray Taylor.

* Will there then be an almighty scramble from the Scummers to be transferred to the empty beds in the flats?*

Click to expand...

There's a pecking order to to be followed - don't get their hopes up! 



rosecott said:



			Well, that's good to hear. *If LIG needs any help with the organisation, I'm happy to help.
*

Click to expand...

Thanks Jim - had in mind your sterling job last year sorting buggies. :thup:


----------



## Leftie (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm still in :thup::thup::thup:





Better start brewing


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 29, 2017)

that's 3 of the card school confirmed

:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			that's 3 of the card school confirmed

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm pondering introducing Texas Hold'em this year = I'm a bit short of pocket money.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 29, 2017)

rosecott said:



			I'm pondering introducing Texas Hold'em this year = I'm a bit short of pocket money.
		
Click to expand...

You would have to teach me how to play it ..............


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Will there then be an almighty scramble from the Scummers to be transferred to the empty beds in the flats?
		
Click to expand...

Happy to fight them all if a space comes available


----------



## LIG (Apr 2, 2017)

It's easy guys - just post here that you're still coming!
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Ray[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Leftie
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dhan [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Rosecott
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*FullThrottle
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*LIG
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Sandmagnet[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chrisd[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Fish
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Norman P[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sean O'C[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Names in *BOLD* have confirmed recently.

Reserves - 5.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 2, 2017)

LIG said:



			It's easy guys - just post here that you're still coming!
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Ray[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Leftie
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Dhan[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Rosecott
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*FullThrottle
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]JustOne[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*LIG
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Sandmagnet[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Chrisd[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Fish
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wherediditgo[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Greg Lindley[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Ewan Porritt[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Norman P[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sean O'C[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Names in *BOLD* have confirmed recently.

Reserves - 5.
		
Click to expand...

Dhan didn't play last year - Cameron took his place.

Didn't you read my post #885 - remember you're only on probation as organiser.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 2, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Dhan didn't play last year - Cameron took his place.

Didn't you read my post #885 - remember you're only on probation as organiser.
		
Click to expand...

In view of the above, Dhan has exited stage left with a sideways glance and nose in the air.  He won't be joining us this year.



Actually, he is on holiday at that time and won't be back until later that week.  He did tentatively suggest to his wife that he could come home by himself on an earlier flight ...................





Ouch!!!  He definitely won't be joining us this year. 

Where's the crossed legged smiley when you want one ...


----------



## LIG (Apr 3, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Dhan didn't play last year - Cameron took his place.

Didn't you read my post #885 - remember you're only on probation as organiser.
		
Click to expand...

FYI - Cameron has been in touch to say he couldn't make it so I put Dhan back in provisonally based on Roger's request last August.



Leftie said:



			In view of the above, Dhan has exited stage left with a sideways glance and nose in the air.  He won't be joining us this year.



Actually, he is on holiday at that time and won't be back until later that week.  He did tentatively suggest to his wife that he could come home by himself on an earlier flight ...................





Ouch!!!  He definitely won't be joining us this year. 

Where's the crossed legged smiley when you want one ...
		
Click to expand...


Ha! ha! Sounds like he's been caught short not kicked in the wotsits.


----------



## LIG (Apr 19, 2017)

Bump..

Please confirm your attendance guys! (Flat dwellers too!)


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2017)

LIG said:



			Bump..

Please confirm your attendance guys! (Flat dwellers too!) 

Click to expand...

I'm free.


----------



## LIG (Apr 19, 2017)

rosecott said:



			I'm free.
		
Click to expand...


Mr Humphrey? Are you free? 

Had you down already Jim. It's the "others" who seem to be "running scared"!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2017)

amandamax said:



			I am also interested for coming in this event.
I hope I will enjoy there.
		
Click to expand...

Should fit in nicely - FullThrottle needs a room share now that Captainron has pulled out.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Preet, thanks for texting me

As I am loved up in Wales I won't be able to make it this year. shame as it's my favourite all time meet.

I wish you guys a great trip.... and whomever takes my place is a lucky git!! :thup:

Regards
James.


----------



## LIG (Apr 25, 2017)

JustOne said:



			Hi Preet, thanks for texting me

As I am loved up in Wales I won't be able to make it this year. shame as it's my favourite all time meet.

I wish you guys a great trip.... and whomever takes my place is a lucky git!! :thup:

Regards
James.
		
Click to expand...

Getting back your spot in the flats is going to be ...... problematic, toyboy!


----------



## LIG (Apr 26, 2017)

NEWSFLASH  ***
  NEWSFLASH  ***

Hotel Team - Reduced from Â£230 to Â£215

PMs Sent.


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2017)

LIG said:



			Bump..

Please confirm your attendance guys! (Flat dwellers too!) 

Click to expand...

I thought I already had, but yes, still attending.


----------



## LIG (Apr 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			I thought I already had, but yes, still attending.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 15, 2017)

It's been very quiet on this front. Are we still on?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2017)

rosecott said:



			It's been very quiet on this front. Are we still on?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so Jim.
Preet took over the organising but has decided (I think) to knock it on the head mate.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Don't think so Jim.
Preet took over the organising but has decided (I think) to knock it on the head mate.
		
Click to expand...

Is that official?

I've still got it in my diary and I've not been accepting other offers of rounds that fell at the same time which I could have accepted if it's now a non-starter!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is that official?

I've still got it in my diary and I've not been accepting other offers of rounds that fell at the same time which I could have accepted if it's now a non-starter!
		
Click to expand...

Well I think the rooms have been released at the club and nobody from down this way is now going (Norm, Ray etc)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is that official?

I've still got it in my diary and I've not been accepting other offers of rounds that fell at the same time which I could have accepted if it's now a non-starter!
		
Click to expand...

If it is officially dead Im up for starting up an alternative meet to fill your gaps Fish, maybe just a one dayer somewhere? Ash.


----------



## LIG (Jun 23, 2017)

Still on with any luck!

PM's sent to the lucky few!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2017)

as per PM.

I'm still happy to attend,


----------



## LIG (Jun 23, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			as per PM.

I'm still happy to attend,
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm out, I hadn't heard anything and was informed it was as good as officially off so I removed the dates from my diary and filled 1 them at present with something else.

Sorry.


----------



## LIG (Jun 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm out, I hadn't heard anything and was informed it was as good as officially off so I removed the dates from my diary and filled 1 them at present with something else.

Sorry.
		
Click to expand...


No worries.
There's always next year! :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 24, 2017)

If the booking is still available, then so am I.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 24, 2017)

If you have a problem getting 8 together, I might be able to rope some more in.


----------



## LIG (Jun 24, 2017)

rosecott said:



			If you have a problem getting 8 together, I might be able to rope some more in.
		
Click to expand...


PM sent.


----------

